# The Star Wars Iconic Characters and the Lords of the Expanse: Hunting Grounds...



## Pbartender (Feb 27, 2003)

Several days later...

The once sleek form of the _Pathfinder III_ emerges from hyperspace above the planet Mrlsst.  A swirling pale green planet  wiith a ring of asteroids and rocky debris that ringing its equator.

Lumbering down through the misty atmosphere, and over the planet's surface, the ship passes over the shallow green seas, the coastal flood plains teeming with reeds, and the central marshes with the immense greenstalk forests.  Over the entire planet, there must not be a single bit of land, that lies above or below Mrlsst's sea level more than a hundred meters.

A clearing in the greenstalks, immense bamboo-like plants that grow as wide and as tall as any sky-scraper back in Theed, opens up to reveal the pillared collonades and domed roofs of the University of Mrlsst where the unflappable Deel Surool awaits your arrival.

The ship gently sets down on a greenstalk that has had its top cut flat for a landing pad.  As Rorworr and Kelko shut down the ships' systems, a pair of figures appear through a doorway at the edge of the platform.


----------



## Kelko (Feb 27, 2003)

Kelko flips off the last of the ships systems, his bug-like eyes flit from the front viewscreen to the wookiee in the co-pilot's chair.  "Looks like we've got company," he declares in his soft vibratto voice.  "D'ya recognize Deel at all, I can't make 'em out from here."  His right hand idly glides over to the auxiliary weapon controls.  "It's probably trouble," he decides, but doesn't activate anything just yet.  He was sure his suspicions would be borne out soon enough.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 27, 2003)

The familiar feeling of the ship powering down leads Kaz to pull up one eye of his goggles and look around.  The sounds of epic battle being joined are heard from his headphones on the other side of the room.  

"There already?!  Dang, I just got to level ninety-seven!  One more hour and Geoked'll be mine!" He raises a triumphant fist, "...for the fifteenth time since we left, "he lowers the fist, "...but I'll get the high score this time for sure!"  The fist raises again!

He'll flip the goggle back down, save his progress, and gather up  some of his things.  

"Tell me what we're gonna do here ageen?"


----------



## Set Harth (Feb 27, 2003)

Set comes wandering out of the cabin he shares with Dorn to the cockpit just as the _Pathfinder III_ lands on Mrlsst.



> "D'ya recognize Deel at all, I can't make 'em out from here."




Set narrows his gaze at the shadowy figures on the platforms edge. (spot -1) 

"I can't quite see them very well either Kelko, I go alert the others that we've arrived and to be ready for anything.  And what is that smell?" Set sniffs, at the same time he spots a half eaten, slightly decayed, cheesebuger on a nearby computer console. "Ugg, can't you guys clean up after yourselves! Who's is that!" Set points at the rotting burger.


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 27, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *And what is that smell?" Set sniffs, at the same time he spots a half eaten, slightly decayed, cheesebuger on a nearby computer console. "Ugg, can't you guys clean up after yourselves! Who's is that!" Set points at the rotting burger. *




"I'll just go see who those folks are, shall I?  Good."  Rorworr says, quickly getting up from his seat, and away from the remains of his food.

Heading down to the airlock, Rory opens the door and steps outside, squinting at the approaching figures.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 27, 2003)

"Rory!  Wait up!  I'll come with you."

Arani half-runs, half-skips after Rorworr.  

_Yay!  Civilization!_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 28, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz sat quietly in the most aloof spot on the entire ship, having spent a great deal of the travel time alone in silent meditation.  Her legs crossed, ankles resting on opposing knees in the classical lotus position, her wrists lay lightly on those knees, palm up.

The voices of her companions echoed to her, but she didn't move, following the flow of her breath with each thought.  A soft melody seemed to echo in her mind...what it was...she hadn't quite figured out yet, but it haunted her dreams none-the-less.  It was sweet...she could almost hum it...but it felt sad somehow.  Where had she heard it before?

Her eyes opened to view what was in front of her, bluer than the clearest Naboo sea and as clear as the spring rain.  Slowly her body awakened, first white-clad arms stretching with a languid yawn, then an arch of her neck to disturb the brilliant auburn wildness that was her hair.  Long legs unfolded reluctantly from their previous position as she slid down from her perch to thump booted feet to the floor.

Reaching into her pocket, Sia pulled out a luscious orange-yellow fruit.  A faint smile touched her lips as she inhaled the fragrant bounty before tossing it up in the air and catching it with nimble fingers.  She gave it a little spin as she walked toward the hatch.


----------



## Deel Surool (Feb 28, 2003)

One figure, clad in light battle armor, and apparently some sort of guard, waits at the doorway.  The other takes a look at the recently landed ship, and stalks forward toward the exit ramp.

The approaching figure is dressed in the height of Tapani fashion...  He wears a brocaded violet frock coat trimmed at the neck and cuffs in delicate white lace sits over a gleaming white shimmer silk shirt with a golden vest and sash.  An elegant basket-hilted vibro-saber hangs alongside black knee-breeches tucked into tall, shiny boots which click sternly across the hardened landing platfrom.  Completeing the picture, a tricorn hat with a white plume perches jauntily atop the long green head-tails...  It can only be Deel Surool.

He comes to a sudden stop before the assembled group.  He looks Rorworr straight in the eye, glances toward Kelko, and then back to the Wookiee...  "Why, you slimy, double-crossing, no-good swindler," he accuses.  "What have you done with my ship?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 28, 2003)

Dressed as always in his Jedi Padawan Robes, Sen Udo-Mal emerges from his cabin (well shared cabin really...) and heads towards to main airlock thinking _It will be nice to break real air again, not this unliving recycled mix_.

Sen will look with some curiosity about who Rorworr and Arani are taking to.


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 28, 2003)

"We... um... we... traded it in for this lovely new ship!"  Rorworr improvises.  "Top of the range, and a lot faster than the _Mystic Burn_.  Plus we've reconfigured the AI to a more sunny outlook, and the scanners on this baby are sweet.  Just thank our new friend Kaz.  You've not met Kaz yet, but we'll introduce you.  Follow me..."  The Wookie hurries back inside the ship, hoping that Deel isn't too upset about losing the _Burn_.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 28, 2003)

Arani takes Deel's arm, and walks him into the ship.

"It's sort of a long story.  And like all the best stories, it involves pirates.  And a beautiful native girl.  And a really big snake.  Oh, and there were bird people living on the planet!  Sen and I met them, even though they were really shy because I guess the only off-worlders they'd met before were the pirates, and since they were the nasty skanky realistic pirates instead of really cool dashing, romantic space pirates, so I guess they hadn't made a good impression.  But I made peaceful contact with them.  If that doesn't get me an A in XenoSoc, I don't know what will.

I like the hat."


----------



## Valara (Mar 1, 2003)

Valara had spent most of the trip in Set's comapany, no doubt annoying the taciturn jedi.  She has been in an almost manic state of wanting to be ready to meet the Jedi that Arani had promised would be in the Tapani sector.

She had begged and pleaded and would have promiseed much for more lightsaber training.  She had been as good as her word, Zheev had stopped using Set's bed as a litterbox, though Kaz-Lo probably wasn't appreciating it.  She rubbed her bottom wincing at the strikes the remote had inflicted upon her.  as the others are bustling about because of landing, Valara once more in her leathers waits patiently by the entrance of the ship that she and Kaz had defended from the pirates.

"This is Deel?"  She asks when he enters with Arani.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 2, 2003)

Leaning against the doorway, Sia-Lan watched everyone bustle about, for once letting them take the energetic route while she merely observed.  If she had a wide-brimmed leather hat, she would have tipped it right about now at the gentlebeing that Arani brought in on her arm.  Twi'lek by the look of him, and probably the one whose ship had taken the literal burn.  Such was the end result of all material possessions.

The fruit smelled fragrant and Sia took a generous bite, savoring every drop of sweet liquid with a lick of her tongue.  This was enough of a distraction for her as it was.  The last one of her stash...she was going to have to ask Arani where the nearest market was for more of the stuff...no one ever warned Sia about fruit-addiction.

"Sia-Lan Wezz," the young woman introduced herself to the newcomers with a wink and a smile.  "Jedi Padawan and resident enthusiast of any and all things that are spontaneous, wild and energetic."


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 3, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Sen will look with some curiosity about who Rorworr and Arani are taking to. *




Deel sends a surreptitious half-grin and a wink toward indecievable Sen.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"We... um... we... traded it in for this lovely new ship!"  Rorworr improvises.  "Top of the range, and a lot faster than the Mystic Burn.  Plus we've reconfigured the AI to a more sunny outlook, and the scanners on this baby are sweet.  Just thank our new friend Kaz.  You've not met Kaz yet, but we'll introduce you.  Follow me..."  The Wookie hurries back inside the ship, hoping that Deel isn't too upset about losing the Burn. *





			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani takes Deel's arm, and walks him into the ship.
> 
> "It's sort of a long story.  And like all the best stories, it involves pirates.  And a beautiful native girl.  And a really big snake.  Oh, and there were bird people living on the planet!  Sen and I met them, even though they were really shy because I guess the only off-worlders they'd met before were the pirates, and since they were the nasty skanky realistic pirates instead of really cool dashing, romantic space pirates, so I guess they hadn't made a good impression.  But I made peaceful contact with them.  If that doesn't get me an A in XenoSoc, I don't know what will.*




Deel stops short on the boarding ramp, and shakes his head.  He bursts out laughing...  "Ha ha!  How are you doing, you old pirates?  So good to see you!  I'd never thought I'd catch up with you again.  Where've you been?"




			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"I like the hat." *




"Do you really?" says Deel, "I must compliment your Great Aunt on your behalf, then.  She's the one who picked out for me, you see.  A pre-eminently noble old woman, is I do say so.  She thought it'd lend me the air of a scoundrel.  Ha!  Can you imagine? Personally, I'm not certain I like the feather."



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *Valara once more in her leathers waits patiently by the entrance of the ship that she and Kaz had defended from the pirates.  "This is Deel?"  She asks when he enters with Arani. *




Reaching the entry hatch, Deel notices Valra for the first time.  "Hello.  What have we here?"  He flashes a wide, sharp-toothed smile.  "Welcome.  I'm Deel Surool.  And who might you be?"



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Sia-Lan Wezz," the young woman introduced herself to the newcomers with a wink and a smile.  "Jedi Padawan and resident enthusiast of any and all things that are spontaneous, wild and energetic." *




"Ha, Ha!" he laughs again, and adopts a mockingly serious tone.  "Deel Surool," the twi'lek replies bowing and doffing his hat with flourish, "Fine purveyor of Games of Chance, Confidence Artwork and other feats of Legerdemain.  At your service.

"I'm suprised you don't recognize me, Sia-Lan.  Are the clothes really that much?  It's what all the young lordlings are wearing around here.  I'll have to learn how to use the vibro-saber one of these days.

"Oh," he mentions quietly, "And unless you enjoy visiting the head, don't eat too much of that fruit...  Trust me."


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 3, 2003)

Set comes to stand next to Sen and Dorn. He sizes up the mysterious bodyguard of Deel's. Trading him glare for glare.

"Deel, I take it from your tone that the immediate crises on Naboo has resolved itself while we spent the last month "lost in the wilderness"." Speaks Set with a rasied eyebrow.

Crossing his arms Set points with his chin adding, "Whose the muscle?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 3, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Crossing his arms Set points with his chin adding, "Whose the muscle?" *




"My name's Vor'en Kurn, and it's nice to meet you, too," says Vor'en irritably, not liking being talked about as if he wasn't present, and simply overall taking an instant dislike to the young Jedi.  He turns to Deel and returns the favor, asking "Who's the nerf-herder with the oversized hydrospanner at his waist, boss?"

ooc: yay!  Glad to finally join y'all.   Set, this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship, I can tell....


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 3, 2003)

Sia-Lan's blue eyes widened slightly.  "Not recognize you? In that outfit, who else could you be but Deel?"  Laughing, she spun her fruit in her fingers.  "And don't worry about me, my fine appareled friend.  Jedi have miraculous powers where many things are concerned."  

Her nose twitched and she laughed again, this time a little more brightly at the testosterone match between Set and Vor'en. "I was only introducing myself to your companion here."  Auburn brows a'waggling she grinned.  "Its only fair to warn him a little ahead of time, isn't it?"  

Clasping her hands behind her back, she eyed the solider before arching an amused brow.  "Bodyguard?  Mr. Kurn, are you here to protect Deel from the bad taste of unfashionable ruffians such as we...excepting the tasteful Arani, of course?  Or just to put Set in his place?"


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 4, 2003)

At hearing the Wookie mention his name, Kaz will appear at the top of the ramp with a datapad in his hands.

"Hey now, you ain't tradin' my ship to this fella.  She's worth twice what that ole' _Mystic Burn_ hunka junk was.  Plus we got enough bacta in here to put in a swimmin' pool.  Tell you what though, some modifications and she'd make a great cruise liner.  Heck, I could do em myself..."


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 4, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set comes to stand next to Sen and Dorn. He sizes up the mysterious bodyguard of Deel's. Trading him glare for glare.
> 
> "Deel, I take it from your tone that the immediate crises on Naboo has resolved itself while we spent the last month "lost in the wilderness"." Speaks Set with a rasied eyebrow.*




"Oh, more or less," Deel replies off-handedly, "The fact is that the Queen made it to Corscant on her own, and already warned the Senate and the Jedi Council, thereby making our original mission to Corscant completely and utterly redundant."



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Crossing his arms Set points with his chin adding, "Whose the muscle?" *




"Oh, why yes...  Where are my manners.  Everyone, this is Vor'en Kurn, an old roommate of mine from my days at the University of Mrlsst back before my family moved to Naboo.  Say 'hello', Vor'en."



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"My name's Vor'en Kurn, and it's nice to meet you, too," says Vor'en irritably, not liking being talked about as if he wasn't present, and simply overall taking an instant dislike to the young Jedi.  He turns to Deel and returns the favor, asking "Who's the nerf-herder with the oversized hydrospanner at his waist, boss?"*




"I'm afraid you'll have ot be a little more specific than that, Vor'en," Deel responds dryly.  "Only half are nerf-herders with oversized hydrospanners, really, the others are all just jedi who are cleverly disguised as nerf-herders with oversized hydrospanners.  I know it's difficult to tell the difference, but you must learn to make the distinction."  He then breaks into a round of introductions, with the exception of Valara and Kaz, whom he leaves to Arani, since he really hasn't met them yet.  After that, he waits just long enough to hear an abridged version of their trials and tribulations at the hands of space-jackers, giant snakes, native birdmen and cutthroat pirates.



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"Hey now, you ain't tradin' my ship to this fella.  She's worth twice what that ole' Pathfinder hunka junk was.  Plus we got enough bacta in here to put in a swimmin' pool.  Tell you what though, some modifications and she'd make a great cruise liner.  Heck, I could do em myself..." *




"I don't think it will really make a difference.  I will have to double check all this with one of my barristers, mind you, but its not really 'your ship', old chap...  It's still officially belongs to the Galactic Astrographic Society," he gestures to the Society's emblazoned on the side of the ship, a galactic pinwheel wreathed on branches of laurels.  "Normally, one could claim salvage rights on the abandonded ship, but the ship was never truly abandoned, you see...  You, my dear Kaz, are an original part of the crew and were aboard ship the entire time.  The ship will almost certainly have to be returned to the Society, though I suspect we could expect a hefty reward for its return.  

"Now, the Arrow-23 in the cargo bay, that's another matter.  I could have properly 'legal' restistration papers drawn up for that beauty in no time.

"As for the _Mystic Burn_...  Feh.  That's what insurance is for, eh?" Deel says depreciatingly, "Besides, we are now in generously capable hands of Arani's Great Aunt Agatha.  All will be revealed in due course."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 4, 2003)

Kaz has never had the stomach to be around folks who talk big and think bigger of themselves.  He wonders how the wormhead came to know all that stuff and gives up any hope of making it out of the whole situation a little better off.  

"Good idea.  Heck, I'll go call em right now and tell em we got their ship back," Kaz motions to the group he flew in with -not Deel or Vor'en- and turns to go back inside the ship, "Don't know why I didn't think'a that sooner."


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 4, 2003)

Realizing that Vor'en is here as an equal rather than a servant (aristocrats are like that sometimes) Arani gives him a warm smile.

"Vor'en.  It's a pleasure to meet you.  Any friend of Deel's is . . . well, a friend of Deel's, really, but I hope you'll be ours soon as well."

She then pulls Valara into the group.

"Vor'en, Deel, this is Valara Saar, a warrior and healer we met on the jungle planet.  She wishes to speak with a Jedi master or a representative of the Council.  I've sworn to give her any help I can."

_The look Arani shoots Deel after introducing the Force Adept is subtle.  Anyone who knows Arani well, though, can translate it as "No, Deel, I don't think you'd make a great couple."_

She motions to the door the Zabrak walked through.

"That was Kaz Lo.  I'm guessing you already know he's the _Pathfinder_'s resident engineer, and he's very good.  Be nice."

"Now.  I think I need to speak to my Aunt as soon as I can."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 5, 2003)

> "Vor'en. It's a pleasure to meet you. Any friend of Deel's is . . . well, a friend of Deel's, really, but I hope you'll be ours soon as well."




"Ma'am," he says politely, nodding politely at Arani, and keeping his face bland.



> "Vor'en, Deel, this is Valara Saar, a warrior and healer we met on the jungle planet. She wishes to speak with a Jedi master or a representative of the Council. I've sworn to give her any help I can."





_So many bloody jedi_ thinks Vor'en, trying not to shift uncomfortably.  _I won't be able to turn around in this crowd without bumping in to someone who meditates alot, pontificates on the nature of the Force and smiles mysteriously at the drop of a hat._  Keeping these thoughts of his face (he hopes), he nods at her as well.  

He's never been good at small talk.  His introductions, for quite some time, have consisted of, "Hi.  Name's Trevor.  I've got a job for you,"  or, occasionally,  "Hey, punk.  You're sitting in my seat," and so on.  The first type of encounter tended to be breif and professional, the second tended to be equally short, if a bit less professional.

Suffice to say, Vor'en wasn't a people person.



> "That was Kaz Lo. I'm guessing you already know he's the Pathfinder's resident engineer, and he's very good. Be nice."




"Whatever gave you reason to suggest otherwise?" Vor'en smiles slightly, before returning to his normal bland expression.  "I've met his type before, I think.  Keeps his mind in his techs rather than his head.  We'll get along fine."  He falls silent, having uttered more words at one time than he has in some significant period, excluding exchanging insults with Set.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 5, 2003)

Sia-Lan sighed, rubbing her flat tummy which suddenly emitted a growling noise.  "Can we have fun introductions and lively banter over something substantial?" she asked Deel and Arani with the best puppy-dog eyes she could muster.  "I finished my fruit already.  Hey--your Aunt Agatha has a whole huge kitchen, doesn't she?"  Visions of all kinds of snacks and buffets started dancing around in her head and she could feel her mouth start to water.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 5, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Sia-Lan sighed, rubbing her flat tummy which suddenly emitted a growling noise.  "Can we have fun introductions and lively banter over something substantial?" she asked Deel and Arani with the best puppy-dog eyes she could muster.  "I finished my fruit already.  Hey--your Aunt Agatha has a whole huge kitchen, doesn't she?"  Visions of all kinds of snacks and buffets started dancing around in her head and she could feel her mouth start to water. *




"Honestly, Sia, if you're hungry right now, you'd be better off finding a resteraunt.  Aunt Agatha's food will be delicious, it will be filling, and it will be expensive, but it won't be fast."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arani Korden _*
> "Honestly, Sia, if you're hungry right now, you'd be better off finding a resteraunt.  Aunt Agatha's food will be delicious, it will be filling, and it will be expensive, but it won't be fast." *




The corners of Sia-Lan's mouth threatened to turn downward, but since that was an absolute impossibility with the good-natured Jedi she just emitted a long sorrowful sigh and then smiled.  "Well!  There's always time for exploration!  Who wants to be on a stuffy ship all day long anyway!"  With that, she headed out the hatch, whistling to herself and glancing around to see where they were.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 5, 2003)

Half-listening to the coversation between the women, Sen will take a step or two towards Vor'en and bow sligtly while spreading his hands and smiling "*May the Force be with you Vor'en Kurn ...ah... or would you prefer Trevor? I am Sen Udo-Mal, Jedi Padawan. I am most please to meet you. May your travels be enlightening and peaceful*." Sen will then stand off to the side and wait to hear what Trevor has to say... about this "mission"


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 6, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"Good idea.  Heck, I'll go call em right now and tell em we got their ship back," Kaz motions to the group he flew in with -not Deel or Vor'en- and turns to go back inside the ship, "Don't know why I didn't think'a that sooner." *




Deel shrugs...  "Suit yourself, I'm easy."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Vor'en, Deel, this is Valara Saar, a warrior and healer we met on the jungle planet.  She wishes to speak with a Jedi master or a representative of the Council.  I've sworn to give her any help I can."*




"Well then, she has definitely come to the right sector.  House Pelagia currently boasts of an extraordinary number of Jedi.  The region is fairly teeming with them."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *The look Arani shoots Deel after introducing the Force Adept is subtle.  Anyone who knows Arani well, though, can translate it as "No, Deel, I don't think you'd make a great couple."*




Deel returns the look with a smile which, loosely translated, says, _"Oh, I knew that quite well when she first arrived, my dear...  But you can't fault a Twi'lek for trying, can you?"_



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *She motions to the door the Zabrak walked through.
> 
> "That was Kaz Lo.  I'm guessing you already know he's the Pathfinder's resident engineer, and he's very good.  Be nice."*




"I was trying nothing more than to be of the utmost assistance to him in his earnest endeavors.  Speaking of which, you might convince him to allow a professional negotiate a reward from the Astrographic Society.  Otherwise, their lawyers will talk him out the ship, the reward and half of his last year's salary."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Now.  I think I need to speak to my Aunt as soon as I can." *






			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Can we have fun introductions and lively banter over something substantial?" she asked Deel and Arani with the best puppy-dog eyes she could muster.  "I finished my fruit already.  Hey--your Aunt Agatha has a whole huge kitchen, doesn't she?"*






			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Honestly, Sia, if you're hungry right now, you'd be better off finding a resteraunt.  Aunt Agatha's food will be delicious, it will be filling, and it will be expensive, but it won't be fast."*




"Indeed," interrupts Deel, "Especially since your Aunt was called away to sit on the High Lord's Privy council and is currently residing on Estelle Island on Procopia.  In the meantime, we will go have some lunch, purchase you each a suitable set of clothing and then leave for Vycinyth bright and early tomorrow morning."


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 6, 2003)

Rorworr rumbles something that EmTee translates as:  "Can I have a hat like that?".  The Wookie eyes Deel's headgear with some envy.

"And it might be an idea if you helped Kaz.  Best to have a shark on your side when dealing with sharks."  Rory winks at the Twi'lek.


----------



## Valara (Mar 6, 2003)

> "Well then, she has definitely come to the right sector. House Pelagia currently boasts of an extraordinary number of Jedi. The region is fairly teeming with them."




"That's good," says the force adept and she runs her hands along the brightly colored leather vest she is wearing.  She whistles once and out comes zheev, trotting along the landing ramp like he owns the place, obviusly relaxed after the forced stay in the ship, though its actually pretty rare to see the force adept's pet unrelaxed, something about being cold-blooded.

Valara watches Deel's Leku twitch with great curiosity, it seemed there were more things out there for her to learn about.  Her eyes did widen a little at the mention of new clothes, then they narrowed quite a bit as she looked Deel up and down.



> "I was trying nothing more than to be of the utmost assistance to him in his earnest endeavors. Speaking of which, you might convince him to allow a professional negotiate a reward from the Astrographic Society. Otherwise, their lawyers will talk him out the ship, the reward and half of his last year's salary."




Her eyes narrowed even further at Deel's explination.  As it sank in she gave a slight start and looked over at Arani.  "Is someone going to try to take the Pathfinder away from us?" she asks, her hand going to her blaster belt.  She looks around like people are going to jump out of the woodwork.  "I thought that since we took it back from the pirates its ours?"


----------



## Kelko (Mar 6, 2003)

Kelko nods at Deel, thrusting his hands in his pockets as he moves up beside the Wookiee.  "I don't know why we always have to change into some stuffy restrictive suit, it'll just make it harder to run when the inevitable happens."  The fringer's lime-shaped head swivels almost imperceptibly to regard the new comer.  "Welcome to our travelling band, Vor'en.  Course if you aren't already, you'll probably be regretting it by the end of the week.  Our crazy escapades have a way of doing that.  Anyway Deel, where're headed?  What with all the tearful reunions out of the way, that is."


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 7, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> * Her eyes narrowed even further at Deel's explination.  As it sank in she gave a slight start and looked over at Arani.  "Is someone going to try to take the Pathfinder away from us?" she asks, her hand going to her blaster belt.  She looks around like people are going to jump out of the woodwork.  "I thought that since we took it back from the pirates its ours?" *




"Normally it would be.  Deel's probably right, though.  Kaz never abandoned the ship, so we can't really claim salvage.  I'm no lawyer, but I'll try to get someone to look into the matter for us.

Meanwhile.  Lunch sounds good.  Someone might have to go after Sia-Lan - she's been in "whimsical" mode ever since we got out of the jungle, so there's no telling where she's gotten to.  Let's just hope she's not dancing in public.  I'll fetch Kaz and my datapad.  I've got a few notes on potential clothing styles for everyone."

With that, she'll go into the other room and try to convince Kaz to put off calling the GS at least until after lunch.  (And a lawyer.)


----------



## Valara (Mar 7, 2003)

"WEll, that doesn't sound reasonable.  We captured it from the pirates, it should be ours!"  She exclaims



> "Meanwhile. Lunch sounds good. Someone might have to go after Sia-Lan - she's been in "whimsical" mode ever since we got out of the jungle, so there's no telling where she's gotten to. Let's just hope she's not dancing in public. I'll fetch Kaz and my datapad. I've got a few notes on potential clothing styles for everyone."




"I will trust your judgements about my clothes, but I still think my leathers are fine."  she says warily, hoping her friend didn't pput her in a dress grown like the one she had seen on the holo com fashion network the noble had been looking at.  She had fears of bows and jewled hats and elaborate braids.  "Just don't make them too... whats the saying? Ah, over the top."

She takes Set's arm and jerks him off towards where Sia hd been heading.  "We will go get her for lunch," she says not giving the arrogant Jedi boy a chance to argue before she tugs on him hard enough that he would fall if he didn't walk in her direction.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 7, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr rumbles something that EmTee translates as:  "Can I have a hat like that?".  The Wookie eyes Deel's headgear with some envy.*




"Undoubtedly," with a glance to the 'Where the Heck is Oasis Station?' cap.



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *"Is someone going to try to take the Pathfinder away from us?" she asks, her hand going to her blaster belt.  She looks around like people are going to jump out of the woodwork.  "I thought that since we took it back from the pirates its ours?" *




"Think of it this way..." Deel clarifies, "The _Pathfinder_'s original owners lost the ship when the pirates stole it.  You all found it, borrowed it momentarily, and will now return it to the rightful owners.  If we ask them very nicely and very politely, however, they may give you a reward in gratitude for finding and returning it."



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *Kelko nods at Deel, thrusting his hands in his pockets as he moves up beside the Wookiee.  "I don't know why we always have to change into some stuffy restrictive suit, it'll just make it harder to run when the inevitable happens."*




"I don't think it will be as bad as you imagine.  Dueling is an extraordinarily popular pasttime amongst the younger nobles of Tapani.  All the high fashions, even the women's gowns, are designed with that in mind."



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *"Anyway Deel, where're headed?  What with all the tearful reunions out of the way, that is." *




"First, to _Giju-shen_, a delightful little restaurant just down the street.  The head cook there owes me quite a bit from a Sabacc game I won the other night, and I plan to collect in comestibles.

"Then, it's off to Hobbel's Haberdashery to select appropriate wardrobes courtesy of Lady Agatha.  No of any importance in the sector will pay attention to unless you wear something a little less...  shabby.

"Finally, we will retire to the Royal Greenstalk Hotel for an evening of rest and relaxation. You all look like you desperately need it.

"In the morning we travel on to pleasant little resort overlooking Vycinyth."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *With that, she'll go into the other room and try to convince Kaz to put off calling the GS at least until after lunch.  (And a lawyer.) *






			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *She takes Set's arm and jerks him off towards where Sia hd been heading.  "We will go get her for lunch," she says not giving the arrogant Jedi boy a chance to argue before she tugs on him hard enough that he would fall if he didn't walk in her direction. *




As everyone begins to unexpectedly wander off in different directions, Deel calls out to the deserters, "I'll just wait here until you get back, then, shall I?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 7, 2003)

Sen simply smiles slightly and crosses his arms. He will wait for Deel to lead everyone to the restaurant.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 7, 2003)

Kaz is on the bridge ringing up the Astrological Society.  He's asked the computer to bring up their contact information and already dialed them in.

"Well lookee here!  Been a long time since I saw you folks.  Have I got a story to tell yall!  Pull up a chair, " he says with a smile.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 7, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"Well lookee here!  Been a long time since I saw you folks.  Have I got a story to tell yall!  Pull up a chair, " he says with a smile. *




A pink-skinned humanoid appears on-screen and answers in the supremely bored voice that only the vocal chords of a professional secretary can generate, "Welcome.  You have reached the main offices of the Galactic Astrographic Society, how may I direct your call?"


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 7, 2003)

The Zabrak scratches his chin in obvious contemplation.

"Shoot it's been s'dang long I can't remember.  Jeebes, " that's his new name for the computer, one which is remarkably similar to Valara's reptile -much to its chagrin-  "who's yer daddy?  And don't try to be all nice and say it's me, I mean who should I be givin' you back to?"


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 8, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *The Zabrak scratches his chin in obvious contemplation.
> 
> "Shoot it's been s'dang long I can't remember.  Jeebes, " that's his new name for the computer, one which is remarkably similar to Valara's reptile -much to its chagrin-  "who's yer daddy?  And don't try to be all nice and say it's me, I mean who should I be givin' you back to?" *




|...The _Pathfinder III_ is currently registered through the Bureau of Ships and Services office on Coruscant by the Galactic Astrographic Society, transponder registration code #38-271-483-386-1...|

The image of the receptionist's head turns aside, as a faint ping sounds in the background of the transmission.  "Pardon me, but could you hold please?"  Before Kaz can say another word, the pink receptionist taps a button.  Her image fades to a blank screen mostly filled by the galactic pinwheel and laurel wreath of the GAS, while insipid synthetic music seeps from the terminal's speakers.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 9, 2003)

Arani enters just in time to see Kaz put on hold.

"Kaz?  We're all going to lunch.  Why don't we call them back?  The GAS have done without the Pathfinder for this long, they can wait a few more hours."

_And for once, maybe we can have the Noble with the +13 Diplomacy modiifer do the negotiating?_


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 10, 2003)

"Grub?"  The Zabrak perks up and pushes away from the screen.  Hey, what Arani wants, Arani gets around Kaz.  "Sign me up!"

_What?  You mean as opposed to the techie with -1 cha mod?_


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 10, 2003)

Rorworr comes out of his cabin carrying his bowcaster.

"You can never be too careful." He says as he slings the weapon over one shoulder.  "Besides, it might stop anyone from challenging me to a duel."

He smiles at the assembled crew, looking hopeful.  "So, shall we get some lunch?"  He adjusts his 'Where the heck is Oasis Station' cap to a jaunty angle and heads out of the ship, making for the University.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 10, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr comes out of his cabin carrying his bowcaster.
> 
> "You can never be too careful." He says as he slings the weapon over one shoulder.  "Besides, it might stop anyone from challenging me to a duel."
> *




Sen looks at his wookie friend and frowns somewhat, then he remembers that his light-saber is strapped to his belt, and he would feel almost lost without it. He smiles, shakes his head and looks back to Deel waiting to leave for lunch.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 13, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> "I don't think it will be as bad as you imagine.  Dueling is an extraordinarily popular pasttime amongst the younger nobles of Tapani.  All the high fashions, even the women's gowns, are designed with that in mind."*




"You're right, it's not as bad as I imagined," Kelko concedes sarcastically.  "When they stab us in the back here, it'll all be legal.  Just what we need, to be on yet another planet where everyone has itchy trigger-fingers."



			
				Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> "First, to Giju-shen, a delightful little restaurant just down the street.  The head cook there owes me quite a bit from a Sabacc game I won the other night, and I plan to collect in comestibles.
> 
> "Then, it's off to Hobbel's Haberdashery to select appropriate wardrobes courtesy of Lady Agatha.  No of any importance in the sector will pay attention to unless you wear something a little less...  shabby.
> ...




"Then let's get going," the Rodian replies.  "A good meals been a while in coming, if I've got any inkling, so point the way to the comestibles, I say.  Coming, Arani?"  He starts after Rorworr, whether the others decide to follow or not.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 13, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr comes out of his cabin carrying his bowcaster.
> *




"No need to hunt down our lunch today," Deel eyes the bowcaster, "Huomjo Mori at the _Giju-Shen_ will take fine care of your delicate tastes, I assure you."



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *"You're right, it's not as bad as I imagined," Kelko concedes sarcastically.  "When they stab us in the back here, it'll all be legal.  Just what we need, to be on yet another planet where everyone has itchy trigger-fingers."*




"In actuality, it's sword arms, not trigger fingers, more often than not."



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *"Then let's get going," the Rodian replies.  "A good meals been a while in coming, if I've got any inkling, so point the way to the comestibles, I say.  Coming, Arani?"  He starts after Rorworr, whether the others decide to follow or not. *




"Is everyone here then?" Deel counts heads and finds that they are not.  "What a shame.  I guess they shall have to forage for themselves or go hungry.  Allow me to lead the way..."  Deel walks off toward the doors to the turbolift.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 13, 2003)

"Well, I'm not about to miss my chance at some real food!"

Just as Deel starts to depart, Dorn walks up, dressed in a fresh set of standard Jedi robes. 

"Sorry I'm late. I thought I should change into something a little more formal for our stay here. I hope I haven't held anybody up."

Dorn notices Deel's attire and grins as he follows him toward the turbolift.

"Hello there, Deel. Nice hat. I thought I was dressing up when I put these robes on, but I don't have anything on you. I trust you've been doing well while we were off getting ships blown up around us and slogging our way across remote jungle planets?"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 13, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *She takes Set's arm and jerks him off towards where Sia hd been heading.  "We will go get her for lunch," she says not giving the arrogant Jedi boy a chance to argue before she tugs on him hard enough that he would fall if he didn't walk in her direction. *




Set reacts quickly and gracefully. Putting on airs like its nothing unsual to escort Valara arm in arm, when actually his heartbeat just jumped into hyperspace and is well on its way to the other side of the galaxy.

Set glares at Sia when he see's her smirking back at him over her shoulder.


----------



## Valara (Mar 13, 2003)

Taking Set's arm in hers she pulls him into a run trying to catch up with her wayward jedi friend.  "I hope we don't miss lunch, that Deel person looks very interesting.  Do you.. do you know what those tails were that were growing out of his head, they looked rather strange."

After a moment or two of running she calls out loudly to get the girls attention.  "Sia, Lunch, come or we'll miss it."  she yells, knowing her friend wont want to miss a meal, she was sorta like Zheev, and she gave those cute little Dhuvaal eyes when she wanted some food too.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 13, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *"Then let's get going," the Rodian replies.  "A good meals been a while in coming, if I've got any inkling, so point the way to the comestibles, I say.  Coming, Arani?"  He starts after Rorworr, whether the others decide to follow or not. *




Arani sweeps into the room, with Kaz in tow.  "We're coming, we're coming.  We just had to hang up on some people."

She will follow Deel to the restaraunt.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 14, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set glares at Sia when he see's her smirking back at him over her shoulder. *






> _Originally posted by Valara _*
> After a moment or two of running she calls out loudly to get the girls attention.  "Sia, Lunch, come or we'll miss it."  she yells*




Sia-Lan glanced over at them from where she was already standing by the turbolift doors that Deel was currently headed for.  Grinning she waved everyone over.

"Well!  Get a move on then you slow pokes!  I've seen Litherin Turtleworms move faster than you!" she calls out with a good-humored laugh.

Though at Set's expression, her auburn brows furrowed in slight confusion.  _What's with him?  You're making eyes at the wrong person, Jedi-boy._  At that she turned her back to them and studied the turbolift, wondering which floor led to very good eats.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 14, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"Hello there, Deel. Nice hat. I thought I was dressing up when I put these robes on, but I don't have anything on you. I trust you've been doing well while we were off getting ships blown up around us and slogging our way across remote jungle planets?" *




"Quite so, especially since I've arrived in Tapani," the Twi'lek elaborates as he strolls into turbolift, and taps the ground floor button once everyone piles in.  "The sector is rife with Herglics, you see.  Great hulking cetacean fellows.  You can't miss them.  As a species, they have a particular weakness for gambling and games of chance...  They simply can't pass up a bet, no matter what the odds.  Plus, not a single one of them can play with any skill."

The turbolift reaches the ground floor, and Deel steps out, leading the others through a lobby and out into a street.  "That's why I'm not really worried about the _Burn_.  I had planned on selling it anyway.  But now, between my winnings and the insurance premuim, I should have enough to purchase another more suitable starship."

The street winds through the university's dormitories, class halls, laboratories and admintrative buildings carved from the immense bamboo greenstalks.  Deel rounds a corner and gestures ahead to a restaurant with a holographic sign portraying assorted sea creatures swimming in circles around a large grinning whale-like head.  "Ah! Here we are."


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 14, 2003)

"Mmmm, seafood."  Rorworr stares in through the window of the restaurant.  "Looks a little upmarket from the last time we ate out."


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 17, 2003)

"And far more appetizing," Agrees Set.  "Though it appears to attract a childish sort." Set nods towards a small herd of alien children, including a gammoren and several aleenas, and something unidentifiable, just entering the establishment. "Oh well at least Kaz can get his happy meal." Jokes Set.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 17, 2003)

Staring in through the window, Rorworr can a see a small cozy restaurant decorated with subdued paper lanterns and large watercolors paintings of underwater scenes stretching across the walls.  A tall desk with a cash register stands near the door, and a cocktail bar sit in the back corner.

The chaperone of the youngsters picks up a very large take-out order concealed within a hefty sack at the resister, pays for it and ushers the childern back out onto the sidewalk.

The near-human waitress behind the register has an exotic look about her, though can't exactly say why.  She wears her long, black hair done up in a tight bun, and is wearing a long, red shimmersilk robe embroidered with thrashing gold sea serpents.  She glares at the nose-print Rorworr has left on the front window.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 17, 2003)

Deel holds the door open for the others, "Shall we go in?"

"Mori will be expecting us," he tells the waitress, who nods and heads off to prepare a table at the back of the restaurant.  The nasal twang of some sort of stringed instrument floats through the dining room's hidden sound system to the accompanyment of some sort of reed pipe.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 18, 2003)

Arani steps into the restaraunt, and takes a moment to look over the place.  She smiles broadly.

"Deel, this place is fantastic!  I love the lanterns.  And the food smells wonderful."


----------



## Valara (Mar 18, 2003)

> "Deel, this place is fantastic! I love the lanterns. And the food smells wonderful."




Valara sighs at the wonderful scents pervading the resturant.  She walks along the wall looking at each of the beautiful paintings in turn.  When she is back where she started she smiled at Deel and Arani,  "Zheev will be upset with me if I don't bring him back something to eat." she tells the noble woman.

"What do they serve here? the animals in the pictures?  I have never such creatures before, how do they hunt something soo large?""


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 18, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *"What do they serve here? the animals in the pictures?  I have never such creatures before, how do they hunt something soo large?"" *




"Mostly, yes.  The smaller creatures are caught with traps or nets, and the larger ones are hunted with very long spears."  The waitress whispers something into Deel's ear, and the Twi'lek gestures to the large, round table that has been prepared for them, "Please, everyone, sit.  Mori is preparing for us a veritable feast of delicacies."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 18, 2003)

Sia-Lan smiled slightly, standing still and looking over everything around her.  "A feast, Deel?  You said the magic words that go straight to my heart."  Her cerulean blue eyes traveled across the paintings, the decor, the other beings in the restaurant with intense curiousity and detail before diverting her attention to other more important things at hand.

Closing her eyes briefly, Sia inhaled the aromas, letting them play across her senses, drift into her mind and settled there to water her mouth with thoughts of the delicacies.  Perhaps she wouldn't be able to recognize but scant few of them, but she could imagine how divine they must taste.

"Hey, solider, can you eat with your mask on?" the Jedi suddenly asked peering over at Deel's companion, Vor'en.  "Does it have holes in it?  Do you use a straw?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 18, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Mostly, yes.  The smaller creatures are caught with traps or nets, and the larger ones are hunted with very long spears."  The waitress whispers something into Deel's ear, and the Twi'lek gestures to the large, round table that has been prepared for them, "Please, everyone, sit.  Mori is preparing for us a veritable feast of delicacies." *




Arani stands, casually waiting for some gentleman or other to pull out a chair for her.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 18, 2003)

Arani may be shocked to find out that the man she is waiting on is none other than the oil-slicked Zabrak whom she led from the Pathfinder.  Kaz yanks both of their chairs out, sits in his, and smacks the seat of hers,

"Rest that thang right here.  If the food in this place really is anythang like them pictures, we're gonna be here awhile."

Kaz Lo puts on his big, goofy smile and leans onto the table with both elbows like it was a bar.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 18, 2003)

Sia-Lan laughed, blue eyes twinkling.  

"Beat me to the punch, Kaz!"  With a generous bow, she started walking around the table pulling out chairs for _everyone_ before settling down upon one herself.  

"Anything to you get slowpokes to the table so we can eat!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 18, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Hey, solider, can you eat with your mask on?" the Jedi suddenly asked peering over at Deel's companion, Vor'en.  "Does it have holes in it?  Do you use a straw?" *




Vor'en's expression is inscruitble behind the black mask, although it's clear he's directed his gaze on to Sia-Lan.  "I'll take it off," he says, and then adds "When the food comes."  He sits down stiffly in a chair, his body armor proving to be more than a bit of a hindrance.  He could left it behind, but he was, technically, on the job tonight.

Besides, he felt uncomfortable without it.

EDIT: Thrice cursed multiple screennames!  My sincere apologies...


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 18, 2003)

Set ushers Valara into a seat next to his before sitting down. He roll's his eyes at Sia as she holds out his chair for him. 

"Well, Valara you ever had much sea food before? I've sampled just about everything in the galaxy at one time or another. Though even I come across a few surprises every now and then."

Out of the corner of his mouth Set hisses at Kaz. "Elbows off the table, and follow my lead, you use the salad fork for the salad..."

Set launches into a lecture about table etiquette, getting a few points wrong, but Arani happily corrects him.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

Sen sits down at the table and closes his eyes for a moment to give thanks to the Force. He will then look around the table and smile at the friends that have gathered here...


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 18, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *The waitress whispers something into Deel's ear, and the Twi'lek gestures to the large, round table that has been prepared for them, "Please, everyone, sit.  Mori is preparing for us a veritable feast of delicacies."*




Rorworr face lights up at the word "feast" but fulls at the word "delicacies".  In his experience, delicacies tend to come in rather small portions...

Rorworr sits in the chair offered to him by Sia, and squezes his knees under the table.  Once wedged into position, the Wookie glances around the restaurant.

"Classy place you've found, Deel.  So, what's up?  Fill us in on the Naboo situation.  We've been out of the loop for a few weeks."


----------



## Valara (Mar 18, 2003)

Valara grins at Sia and gives her a thumbs up signal as she is seated by Set.  _Well, he does seem interested, but why isn't he doing anything?  I will have to be the one then._ she thinks nodding to herself firmly.

"Yes, I have eaten sea-food before, often,  we fished a lot on Yashuvi.  It was dangerous to do, the Sirens were large enough to tip our canoes, and quite bad tempered."  she says with a smile remembering when her and Jaylin almost drowned when a particularly large siren had flipped them.

"You know a lot Set, perhaps you are a better Jedi then I thought, certainly cuter."  She says admiringly to him.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 19, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Kaz yanks both of their chairs out, sits in his, and smacks the seat of hers,
> 
> "Rest that thang right here.  If the food in this place really is anythang like them pictures, we're gonna be here awhile."
> 
> Kaz Lo puts on his big, goofy smile and leans onto the table with both elbows like it was a bar. *




"Thanks, Kaz.  Remind me - after dinner, we need to plan for our next call to your old employers."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 19, 2003)

Dorn takes a seat at the table, glaring at Kaz for a moment and muttering something under his breath about how he was "going to get that chair for her."

Glancing over at Sen and noticing his usual perfect composure, Dorn realizes that he probably isn't projecting an image of ideal Jedi calm at that moment. He takes a deep breath and submerges his mild irritation beneath a slight smile. He looks around the restaurant and nods admiringly.

"Well, it looks like we are definitely moving up in the world. It's a nice change of pace."



> *"Thanks, Kaz. Remind me - after dinner, we need to plan for our next call to your old employers."*




Dorn's smile suddenly seems slightly strained as he overhears Arani's casual comment to Kaz. He takes another breath, doing his best to expunge the mild spike of jealousy that just surged through him. 

_ She's more than happy to talk to Kaz and be friendly to him, but she will barely talk to me, even though she's known me longer and I'm the one that crashed on that jungle planet with her! And I'm a Jedi, not some...MECHANIC!_

A moment after struggling with that thought, Dorn finds himself feeling better as he listens to Set abrasively lecturing Kaz on the finer points of table etiquette. Grateful for Set's timing and trying not to laugh, Dorn regains his inner calm and goes through a small mental exercise his master taught him long ago to purge unhealthy thoughts from his consciousness. He reminds himself to thank Set later, and also resolves to think up a way to get Arani to talk to him more often.

In the meantime, Dorn decides to follow Sen's example and adopts an air of detached calm, studying each of his companions in turn as they wait for the food to arrive. Food that would hopefully be every bit as good as Deel promised. Dorn's long-suffering stomach rumbled slightly at the very thought of it...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 19, 2003)

Sia-Lan leans back in her chair, crossing her legs, one foot tapping the air the only hint of possible impatience.  Or perhaps she was playing a tune in her head.  One never knew with this Jedi.

Glancing around the table with certain amusement, the young woman laughed to herself as a thought suddenly came to mind.  

_I feel like I'm in one of those space operas that Arani used to watch...what was it called?  Oh yeah...The Young and the Horny_ With growing interest and curiousity, she continued to watch the two couples do their odd mating dance with Kaz-Lo in the center of the action.  _You go, Kaz! You go!_


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 19, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Classy place you've found, Deel.  So, what's up?  Fill us in on the Naboo situation.  We've been out of the loop for a few weeks." *




"I used to come here all the time, when I attended the University here."  Deel takes his seat.

"The last I'd heard, the Queen made it off planet in the royal yacht.  She eventually made to Coruscant to plead our case to the Senate.  It was all over the galactic holo-newsnet the other day.  

"Not much came of it except for the Vote of No Confidence in Chancellor Valorum.  Turns out that he's been summarily kicked out of office for twiddling his thumbs, and now the Senate is trying to decide who should take his place.

"Rumor has is that once the new chancellor has been picked, the Queen will head back to Naboo to organize any remaining resistance fighters against the Trade Federation occupation."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 19, 2003)

Upon hearing Set's reprimand, Kaz immidiately pulls his elbows off the table.  But as the Jedi drones on, he can't help but interrupt, 

"Uh...I think the lady asked ya a question, partner.  And now...yer right I don't know a whole heckuva lot about yer fancy shmancies," he makes a twirling motion with a finger, indicating the resteraunt, "but I know fer sure you don't keep a lady like Valara waitin' up while ya flap yer jabber.  Yup, I know that."

Kaz plants his hands on the armrests (seemingly forgetting the whole exchange already) and hoists himself up slightly to peer around for a waitress.  If he sees a pretty one, he'll whistle and wave her over.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 19, 2003)

Kelko takes his seat with a nod of acknowledgement to Sia-Lan.  Drumming his fingers impatiently as he looks around the room with disinterest.  "So, what do you all think?" he asks, his face fixed with the dour Rodian expression that his companions all know so well.  "How long will it take before we get into a big light-fight?  I'm taking wagers right now.  I'll even give you good odds on when I go down with a blaster bolt to the gut."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 19, 2003)

Vor'en gives Kelko a funny look that is ruined by the fact that you can't see his face.  "Did I miss something?  Do you people have a bounty on your heads, or what?"   He shifts his gaze to Deel, awaiting an answer.  _What have I gotten in to now, I wonder?_


----------



## Kelko (Mar 19, 2003)

Kelko eyes the soldier with a sobering glance of his oynx-black eyes.  "Not a bounty... just phenomenally bad luck," he replies.  "But you should do well, you seem to have a healthy dose of paranoia yourself."  The Rodian looks Vor'en up and down, an appreciative and approving eye on the soldier's body armour and mask.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 19, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> * "You know a lot Set, perhaps you are a better Jedi then I thought, certainly cuter."  She says admiringly to him. *




Set's eyes widden at Valara's comment, stopping him in mid-sentance, allowing Kaz to interuppt.



> _Originally posted by Kaz Lo_
> *"Uh...I think the lady asked ya a question, partner. And now...yer right I don't know a whole heckuva lot about yer fancy shmancies," he makes a twirling motion with a finger, indicating the resteraunt, "but I know fer sure you don't keep a lady like Valara waitin' up while ya flap yer jabber. Yup, I know that."*




Set glances in irritation at Kaz then turns to Valara. "Sorry Valara, you had a question?" speaks Set in an attempt to regain his dignity. He then blushes when he hears a snicker escape Sia's mouth.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 19, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *Kelko eyes the soldier with a sobering glance of his oynx-black eyes.  "Not a bounty... just phenomenally bad luck," he replies.  "But you should do well, you seem to have a healthy dose of paranoia yourself."  The Rodian looks Vor'en up and down, an appreciative and approving eye on the soldier's body armour and mask. *




Vor'en ignores the other chatter at the table and looks Kelko up appraisingly.  _Oh, what the hell_.  "Fifty credits says it's a week before anyone pulls a trigger."


----------



## Kelko (Mar 19, 2003)

Kelko chuckles almost humourlessly.  "Oh, you are _so_ on," he says, holding out a hand to seal the deal.  "Anyone else up for a wager?  Come on, Deel, you know you want to."

Underneath the table, the rodian pats the comforting weight wedged in his boot.  He doesn't buy for a minute that it'll take more than a day for this crowd to get in trouble.  Heck, they had turned a simple "go warn the authorities" run into a fight for their lives - against space pirates!  The great Hunting Spirit didn't favour this group at all.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 19, 2003)

Rorworr ponders the odds, then chips in.

"Hmm, I think a week is a touch optimistic, but I'll put twenty creds on it being more than three days."  The Wookie grins widely at Vor'en.  "Wondering what you've got yourself into yet?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 19, 2003)

A Wookie's smile, friendly or not, is always a little intimidating, and Vor'en fights back the urge to swallow nervously and go for his sidearm.  "I'm past wondering, actually, and I've gone on to regretting." he says blandly.  _And being hungry.  Where's the damn food?_


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 19, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *Kelko chuckles almost humourlessly.  "Oh, you are so on," he says, holding out a hand to seal the deal.  "Anyone else up for a wager?  Come on, Deel, you know you want to."*




"Absoloutely.  I always go in on a sure thing," he flashes his fang-ridden smile, and drops a fifty credit chit on the table.

"With the juiced up hot-rod Lady Agatha has provided for your use, you should be able to reach Vycinyth in two or three days...  The hyperlanes in the sector are atrocious due to all the interstellar rubble from the nebula, you know...  The preliminary feast and ball of the Vor-Cal will take place four days from now, and the hunt begins the morning after, so I can confidently say that one of you will be firing a blaster or equivalent weapon five days hence."

The food arrives...


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 20, 2003)

A train of waitresses assaults the table with several wide platters of food.  The first contains a large bowl of brown liquid surrounded by hundreds of thin slices of fish arranged in an enormous rosette of whites, oranges, pinks and reds.  Another holds a bowl of bright green paste amidst a heaping pile of crustaceans and shellfish.  The next supports a tall pyramid carefully built from rice balls.  A tray filled with dishes of picked vegetables.  Finally, a tray with a large pot of tea and several dainty ceramic cups.

Dressed in a white smock and a scarlet headband tied around his prodicious forehead, a charcoal-skinned, whale-like humanoid stands by proudly with his arms crossed and the dinner is arranged on the table.  The Herglic cook is easily as tall as Rorworr, and is at least twice as wide.

"Huom!" he huffs from the blowhole top his head.  "I trust this will settle our debt, Surool-shan?"


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 20, 2003)

"Most equitably," Deel replies smoothly.  "As usual you have more than outdone yourself.  A meal half as delicious and plentiful would have been sufficient.  Even my highest expectations cannot prepare me for the excellence and pride of the craftsmanship from a Master such as yourself."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Set Harth _*
> He then blushes when he hears a snicker escape Sia's mouth. *




The snicker was in actuality a cough but the Jedi arched an auburn brow remembering the look earlier at the turbolift.  "I think you're paying a _little_ too close attention to me, Set, when you should be giving all your attention to Valera," she murmurs with a sweet smile and a twinkle in her blue eyes.  "If you're not careful, Kaz might steal her away!  He's already enthralled Arani!"

When the food arrives, her eyes grow even wider, like two surging oceans and she manages to refrain from clapping her hands in delight.  "Absolutely stellar, Deel!  I think I can eat half of this all on my own!"  She inclines her head slightly at the chef before grinning at him with joy and excitement.  

"You are a master!  An absolute master!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 20, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> Arani sits quietly, lost in thought.  She sneaks the occasional glance at Dorn, but doesn't really look up until . . .
> 
> *"With the juiced up hot-rod Lady Agatha has provided for your use, you should be able to reach Vycinyth in two or three days...  The hyperlanes in the sector are atrocious due to all the interstellar rubble from the nebula, you know...  The preliminary feast and ball of the Vor-Cal will take place four days from now, and the hunt begins the morning after, so I can confidently say that one of you will be firing a blaster or equivalent weapon five days hence."
> *




"I was wondering when we'd get around to business.  What service can we provide for my Aunt in order to repay her for her generous hospitality?

Or to put it another way, what's the catch?"


----------



## Valara (Mar 20, 2003)

> Set glances in irritation at Kaz then turns to Valara. "Sorry Valara, you had a question?" speaks Set in an attempt to regain his dignity. He then blushes when he hears a snicker escape Sia's mouth.




"No, no question."  she says blushing slightly wondering what the Zabrak mechanic was doing.  She couldn't remember asking one.  She reaches out and touches each piece of silver ware in front of her wondering at its use.  She didn't really understand what it was all for, but she really didn't want to look foolish in front of her friends and... of course not in front of Set.

She took a few quick breaths to calm herself and distract her from her thoughts.  he had never been this nervous about anything on Yashuvi.  Certainly not, she was a warrior, warriors do not get nervous, but there it was, thoughts about Set made her nervous.  Maybe it was the force, and then again maybe it was the fact that she had never been around a boy who was able to feel the force.



> "With the juiced up hot-rod Lady Agatha has provided for your use, you should be able to reach Vycinyth in two or three days... The hyperlanes in the sector are atrocious due to all the interstellar rubble from the nebula, you know... The preliminary feast and ball of the Vor-Cal will take place four days from now, and the hunt begins the morning after, so I can confidently say that one of you will be firing a blaster or equivalent weapon five days hence."




Valara perks up at the word hunt, her face lighting up with a smile, one of the largest her companions had seen her give.  "Hunt?  What are hunting?  Is it dangerous?"  she asks the twilek excitedly.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 20, 2003)

Kaz just stares with mouth agape as platter after platter is brought out.  As one passes in front of him, he's tempted to reach out and pluck some off the top, but remembers he's supposed to have manners and such around here.  

"Oh baby...I ain't seen this much food laid out in one place in my whole life."

As Deel is making his remarks regarding the Chef's masterpiece, Kaz has already started loading his plate.  In fact, the temptation finally takes hold of him and he crams a few rice balls into his mouth between grabs.  

"Dumph goo' moob!!!" he exclaims to the Herglic, giving an enthusiastic thumbs up.  The Zabrak swallows and tosses a rice ball to Rorworr,

"Dig in Woogie!  We ain't gonna eat like this ageen fer a long time!"


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 20, 2003)

Rorworr catches the thrown rice ball and eats it, smiling at Kaz's enthusiasm.

"Quite a masterpiece of culinary art.  This really does rival some of the banquets I've attended."

Rorworr quickly loads his plate with a large pile of food, and starts eating contentedly.

"How much did he owe you, Deel?  It looks like you could buy a starship for the amount of food we've got here."  Rorworr pats the bowcaster hung over the back of his chair.  "So, hunting, you say?  What type of beasties will we be going after?  It's been too long since I last caught my own dinner."


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 20, 2003)

Set proceeds to fill his plate, and listen to the conversations around him. [Internal Dialog Time] "What am I doing! I am a Jedi we must avoid these attachments. Valara will learn that soon enough. And yet... She cetainly is attactive, and interested. Why does that infernal Sia always have to play match maker. She was always doing that back on Naboo too. Careful Set, There is no anger, only the force. My master will flay my hide when I finally return to Coruscant if I have girl in tow. Valara has such luminous eyes. What am I thinking, I have better disapline then this."

Set countinues to argue with himself as he picks at his food...


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 21, 2003)

"Huom!" Mori huffs again, expelling an odd sort of laugh from his blow hole, "Your compliments do me great honor.  Please, enjoy your meal."

To your surprise, the seafood is thouroughly raw, the rice balls are cold, and the green paste makes your eyes water and your noses run.

To your greater surprise, it is all thoroughly delicious just as it is...  An odd melange of flavors and textures that caress and cajole the palette with their simplicity.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"I was wondering when we'd get around to business.  What service can we provide for my Aunt in order to repay her for her generous hospitality?
> 
> Or to put it another way, what's the catch?" *




"You, my dear, and anyone who wishes to join you, are to attend the annual Vor-Cal.  A banquet, a ball, and a day of big game hunting."



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *Valara perks up at the word hunt, her face lighting up with a smile, one of the largest her companions had seen her give.  "Hunt?  What are hunting?  Is it dangerous?"  she asks the twilek excitedly. *




"Of course it is...  to some small extent.  It wouldn't be worth wagering on if it wasn't. now would it?"



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"How much did he owe you, Deel?  It looks like you could buy a starship for the amount of food we've got here."*




"As I had said before, Herglics simply cannot pass up a wager, and most of them are hopelessly incapable of playing the proper odds."



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr pats the bowcaster hung over the back of his chair.  "So, hunting, you say?  What type of beasties will we be going after?  It's been too long since I last caught my own dinner." *




"Normally you won't know until you arrive.  The host usually annouces the prey and the rules of the hunt during the banquet."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan manages to eat quite a bit, her eyes watering, her nose sniffling from the green paste, but she looks absolutely happy.  Blue eyes bluer when wet with tears, nose redder from the sniffling, and every few minutes trying to gulp down as much water as she can...yes the Jedi was quite happy.

"Balls and banquets?  Sounds like your style, Arani."  Wiping a wet eye with the back of her hand, she sniffles a little and then smiles at her friend.  "I'm sure you can find a great escort, too.  We've got plenty of contenders right here at this very table!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Balls and banquets?  Sounds like your style, Arani."  Wiping a wet eye with the back of her hand, she sniffles a little and then smiles at her friend.  "I'm sure you can find a great escort, too.  We've got plenty of contenders right here at this very table!" *




Arani immediately glances at Dorn, then raises a single eyebrow.

"That's a good point, actually.  Deel, what's the protocol here?  Are we supposed to show up already paired off, or am I expected to search for a suitably noble potential husband while I'm there?"

She can't help but glance at Dorn again.  Blushing faintly, she continues.

"For that matter, what's the Jedi policy in these situations?  Is dancing allowed, or does it lead to attachment?"


----------



## Valara (Mar 21, 2003)

Valara grins happily at deals confirmation of the hunt.  She couldn't wait, not that being around Sia, Arani, Set, and the others, but she missed hunting with zheev, feeling the force within and without, it never failed to set her pulse racing.  Even just thinking about a hunt was enough to quicken her pulse, and tense her trim athletic body.

_And it wont just be any hunt,_ she thought her grin breaking into a full smile as she looks at Set, _It will be a chance to hunt with Set, to show him that I am worthy, of him, and to be a jedi. It will show them all._  She mused to herself, her eyes taking on a twinkle that they hadn't had since they had left the familiar jungle.  Something brought her up short though.



> "You, my dear, and anyone who wishes to join you, are to attend the annual Vor-Cal. A banquet, a ball, and a day of big game hunting."




Her eyes widened in shock and dismay at the thought of a banquet and dancing, she remembered full well what those dresses and gowns had looked like, there was no way that anyone was going to force her into one, especially not if it meant she couldn't hunt.  But she had the feeling that it might not be optional.  As Arani had said before, some people put great importance on that type of clothes.

"Will...will we all have to wear g-gowns and dresses?"  she asks in dismay, her tongue stumbling over the distasteful word.  She gave Arani an imploring look.  "And what do you mean about it being bad for Jedi to feel attached?"  She asked confused looking from one Jedi to the next.  From the fragment of the code that she knew, it was ok, you were just not to act from it, she ran over the fragment thats she knew again in her mind wondering if she had made a mistake with her feelings about Set and the others:

_There is no Emotion; There is Peace
There is no Ignorance; There is Knowledge
There is no Passion; There is Serenity
There is no Death; There is the force_


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arani immediately glances at Dorn, then raises a single eyebrow.
> 
> ...




Dorn can't help but smile as he notices Arani glancing at him. Seeing that she has finally forgotten about Kaz, at least for the moment, he decides to make the most of the sudden opportunity, while at the same time trying not to appear transparently eager.

"Don't worry, Arani, I assure you that dancing is allowed, especially in...diplomatic situations like this one. In fact, I would be happy to escort you, if you would like. Given our talent for finding trouble, I think it would be best if you had a friend close during the festivities. Besides, you never know when you might need some help fending off overeager noble potential husbands..."

Dorn directs another warm smile at Arani and takes a bite of his delicious meal, trying to appear casual as he waits for her response. He also pointedly avoids looking Sia's way, knowing that she is probably loving every second of this and will not even attempt to hide it.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2003)

Sen will eat lightly and remain quite thoughtout the meal and conversation. _A ball? Hmm I wonder if our time would not be better spent training then going to a ball? Well master Yoda always said that I need to get out and see the universe more, and not spend all my time meditating in my room. I guess this might be a good experience._ he also smiles at Dorn and Arani, Set and Valara, but after a moment a sad look come over his face and he looks down at his food to cover it _Only sadness and heart ache can come to Jedi in such situations that... can never be
_


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 22, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *
> "Will...will we all have to wear g-gowns and dresses?"  she asks in dismay, her tongue stumbling over the distasteful word.   *




"You, Sia-Lan, and I all will.  The men will wear clothing more like what Deel has on now."

Arani studies Valara in the same way that a sculptor would stdy a block of marble.  

"I think we may find something for you that will fit into Tapani expectations while still not making you feel too uncomfortable."

Turning to Sia-Lan, she adds "Valara has a very exotic look to begin with.  If we incorporate that into her gown instead of trying to downplay it . . .  I think she'll be stunning."


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 22, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"Don't worry, Arani, I assure you that dancing is allowed, especially in...diplomatic situations like this one. In fact, I would be happy to escort you, if you would like. Given our talent for finding trouble, I think it would be best if you had a friend close during the festivities. Besides, you never know when you might need some help fending off overeager noble potential husbands..."
> 
> Dorn directs another warm smile at Arani and takes a bite of his delicious meal, trying to appear casual as he waits for her response. He also pointedly avoids looking Sia's way, knowing that she is probably loving every second of this and will not even attempt to hide it. *




With all the dignity the eldest daughter of the Korden family can muster, Arani nods at Dorn.  "Thank you, Dorn.  I would be happy to have you escort me."

The effect is spoiled somewhat by Arani's rapidly deepening blush, but she pretends not to notice.


----------



## Elrick (Mar 22, 2003)

Wrong Thread sorry


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 22, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *The men will wear clothing more like what Deel has on now."
> *




Set perks up upon hearing this. "I think not, We Jedi will wear our robes and sabers, I will not hide who we are. Though new robes would be in order to replace the worn ones we have now.
Set looks to the other Jedi to back him up.


----------



## Valara (Mar 22, 2003)

> "You, Sia-Lan, and I all will. The men will wear clothing more like what Deel has on now."




Valara looked from the Noble to Dorn to Sia-Lan anxiously, trying to find someone to agree with her about the gowns, the gowns that Arani had shown her when she had been shoping on the holocomm had been simply dreadful.  They looked like they squeezed you about your middle, left you falling out the top, and barely able to walk with the way they hung, She did not relish the thought and was setting herself up to start to argue with Arani about it when an odd thought struck her.  

_Set, he said he has eaten fine foods from around the galaxy and I think he has gone to many of these banquets, what if that is the kind of girl he is interested in, one that is more delicate, one that wears gowns like those._  she let out a small sigh, the more she thought of it, the more convinced she was, which probably meant she would indeed have to endure one of those dresses, she might as well be graceful about it.  _I mean Set has been telling us the proper way to behave, so it probably is important to him.  Maybe I can get Sia and Arani's help, and relly impress him._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 23, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Set perks up upon hearing this. "I think not, We Jedi will wear our robes and sabers, I will not hide who we are. Though new robes would be in order to replace the worn ones we have now.
> Set looks to the other Jedi to back him up. *




Arani shrugs.  "I didn't know the dress code was that strict.  Never seemed to bother you before."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 24, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *<snip>
> "For that matter, what's the Jedi policy in these situations?  Is dancing allowed, or does it lead to attachment?" *






			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> <snip>"Don't worry, Arani, I assure you that dancing is allowed, especially in...diplomatic situations like this one. In fact, I would be happy to escort you, if you would like. <snip>" *




_Ah...Sia-m'dear...you did good._  Sia-Lan force-pats herself on the back and grins widely at the couples all forming in cute little packs.  Sort of like little naboo puppies...weren't they?  The smile though vibrant was very short-lived.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> "You, Sia-Lan, and I all will.  The men will wear clothing more like what Deel has on now."
> <snip>
> Turning to Sia-Lan, she adds "Valara has a very exotic look to begin with.  If we incorporate that into her gown instead of trying to downplay it . . .  I think she'll be stunning." *




"Oh no you don't!" the young Jedi speaks up with a firm shake of her brilliant auburn hair.  "Don't you drag me into this little fashion game of yours, Arani.  Sia - don't - play - that!  I'm not dressing up...robes will do fine for me.  I've got no one to impress."



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> Set perks up upon hearing this. "I think not, We Jedi will wear our robes and sabers, I will not hide who we are. Though new robes would be in order to replace the worn ones we have now.
> Set looks to the other Jedi to back him up. *




Leaning back in her chair, she crosses her lengthy legs and arches both auburn brows, clearly enjoying every second of this.  "Though I think that Dorn and Set will do well to be all lovely for their pretty ladies, don't you two think so?  You two don't want to disappoint them, do you?  I mean, you both being escorts and all."


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 24, 2003)

"You'd better know a very good tailor, Arani."  Rorworr grumbles.  "I've yet to meet one who can make clothes to fit a Wookie properly."


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 24, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"That's a good point, actually.  Deel, what's the protocol here?  Are we supposed to show up already paired off, or am I expected to search for a suitably noble potential husband while I'm there?" *




"That's all really up to you," Deel says around a mouthful of fish, "Every year, you see, a different Noble House hosts the Vor-Cal hunt.  A representative, usually a noble accomanied by an entourage, of each House participates in the hunt.  Respesentives from other important non-noble factions are also normally invited...  The Republican Consulate, the Mining Guild, the Trade Federation, the Univerisities, and so on.  It is normally quite an honor to be sent or invited.

"You, Arani, as Lady Agatha's niece, will the attending as the representative of House Cadriaan."



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *"Will...will we all have to wear g-gowns and dresses?"*




"Of course you will, don't be silly."



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set perks up upon hearing this. "I think not, We Jedi will wear our robes and sabers, I will not hide who we are. Though new robes would be in order to replace the worn ones we have now.
> Set looks to the other Jedi to back him up. *






			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Oh no you don't!" the young Jedi speaks up with a firm shake of her brilliant auburn hair.  "Don't you drag me into this little fashion game of yours, Arani.  Sia - don't - play - that!  I'm not dressing up...robes will do fine for me.  I've got no one to impress."*




"You most certainly do have someone to impress.  Several someones, as a matter of fact."  Deel takes a sip of tea.  "However, I think Set has the right idea.  It would be best if you wore Jedi robes.  Jedi, after all, are veiwed with a certain amount of honor in this sector.  Most Houses afford them the status of a sort honorary nobility.

"It would be in your best interests for each of you to aquire a new set robes, if you want to make a good first impression.  Something a little more formal, I think, if that's possible."



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"You'd better know a very good tailor, Arani."  Rorworr grumbles.  "I've yet to meet one who can make clothes to fit a Wookie properly." *




"Not to worry, my fine furred friend, Hobbel is as deft with a needle and thead as Mori is with the knife and pan.  you will not be dissappointed."

Deel again smiles his unassuringly wide, fanged grin.

"Trust me."


----------



## Valara (Mar 24, 2003)

> "Of course you will, don't be silly."




Valara glared at the Twilek, she didn't think of herself as silly in the least, she didn't want the others to agree with him either.  She had to ressist the urge to slap him with the force, it was easy to do, but the fact that the urge had been there in the first place was upsetting.

"It wasn't a silly question." she says staunchly, not liking the feeling, or the blush that was spreading through her cheeks.  "Do I really have to?"  she asks Set and looks to Arani to show she was appealing to both of them.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 24, 2003)

Kelko continues to eat the delicacies before him on the plate, only half listening to the others.  He found it a bit amusing that all the force users were getting so bent out of shape over something as silly as _clothes_.  Formal wear for a party, overalls for working between the hulls.  Everything had it's own time and place, and just imagining Valara traipsing about in her outfit in 'polite company' made the Rodian snicker.

No, he was more interested in paying attention to Deel's mention of the Hunt.  Clearly, the Hunting Spirit had placed this opportunity before him to taunt and tease in its infinite wisdom... but he couldn't help the quickening of his pulse and the feeling of blood rushing through his veins as he thought of chasing down whatever beast.  Probably something big and dangerous.  Something with claws, horns and/or spines and slavering jaws filled with acidic spittle...


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 24, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"Not to worry, my fine furred friend, Hobbel is as deft with a needle and thead as Mori is with the knife and pan.  you will not be dissappointed."
> 
> Deel again smiles his unassuringly wide, fanged grin.
> 
> "Trust me." *




"Another Herglic you've fleeced, Deel?  Somehow, that doesn't surprise me," says Vor'en, finishing eating and putting his mask back on, and thinking bitterly of the fifty credits that he's as good as lost.  _Oh well.  The best I can hope is that everyone suddenly feels morally opposed to hunting for sport.  Or the ship breaks down, and we don't make it in time.  Or that we have to hunt with melee weapons._  He sighs.  _Oh well.  Good-bye, fifty credits._

"Oh, and this 'Ball' thing.  Do I have to come? And if so, as what?"  he asks, clearly not enthused with the idea.  _And can I wear my armor?_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan smiled at Deel.  "Well new robes?  I can live with that."  She glanced down at her current scruffy attire.  "Probably about time too before this starts falling apart as I speak."

Raising her hands, she stretched out her long arms and encapsulated the view of Vo'ren across from her as if she was about to take his picture within the square created by her fingers.  "I'm afraid if all of us are going to be dragged to this circus, you've got to take some punishment too.  And since you're not a Jedi, you shall have to be feathered and poofed just as extravagently as Deel here, right, Arani?  And Kaz plus Kelko, too?"  She nearly laughed out loud at the thought of the last two all dolled up.

"Though I do think Dorn and Set should go just as adorned as the rest.  It wouldn't be fair to their escorts...at least something to have them be perfect matching pairs.  Fashion must prevail!" the Jedi exclaimed with mock sincerity but her auburn brow arched and she pinioned Set with those blue eyes of hers.  "I think Valera should definitely wear a dress, don't you think so, Set?  I bet she'd look stunning in something slinky, tight and low-cut, don't you?"


----------



## Valara (Mar 25, 2003)

Valara looks at Sia with a mix of horror and admiration.  The Jedi girl was trying to get Set to take her to the ball as her date, but at the same time she was making her wear a dress.  On the whole the amazon would much rather just wear her leather's to the ball, but if this was what she had to do to make Set care, then she could put up with it.

"I will wear a dress if Set doesn't wear his robes."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

OOC: stupid...cookies...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 25, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *
> "I will wear a dress if Set doesn't wear his robes." *




Sia's auburn brows arched fully.  "Well, if he's going to be in the buff, you might as well not wear a dress..."  Her lips twitched with barely concealed amusement.  "It wouldn't be appropriate attire for such an occasion..."


----------



## Valara (Mar 25, 2003)

Valara looks at the beautiful jedi girl confusedly, _Did I say something wrong?  I thought Sia wanted us to dress to match?  Why...Oh no..._ the warrior girls cheeks flamed in realization at what Sia had been suggesting.  It wasn't that she would be embaressed to be be naked in front of Set, far from it, it was that she made a mistake in front of everyone.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Raising her hands, she stretched out her long arms and encapsulated the view of Vo'ren across from her as if she was about to take his picture within the square created by her fingers.  "I'm afraid if all of us are going to be dragged to this circus, you've got to take some punishment too.  And since you're not a Jedi, you shall have to be feathered and poofed just as extravagently as Deel here, right, Arani?  And Kaz plus Kelko, too?"  She nearly laughed out loud at the thought of the last two all dolled up.
> *




"No.  Nothing so ornate.  I think we'll be able to come up with something simple, elegant, and still fashionable for all of them.

Looking fabulous doesn't do you much good if the clothing doesn't also make you feel fabulous.  While it's a formal occasion, and we can't go dressed as we are now, I want everyone to wear something that reflects who they are."


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 25, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No.  Nothing so ornate.  I think we'll be able to come up with something simple, elegant, and still fashionable for all of them.
> 
> Looking fabulous doesn't do you much good if the clothing doesn't also make you feel fabulous.  While it's a formal occasion, and we can't go dressed as we are now, I want everyone to wear something that reflects who they are." *




_ooc:  And if that means Arani has to wear a fabulous dress and be the center of attention while everyone else fades into the background, that's a price she's willing to pay._


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 25, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *"It wasn't a silly question." she says staunchly, not liking the feeling, or the blush that was spreading through her cheeks.  "Do I really have to?...  ...I will wear a dress if Set doesn't wear his robes." *




"Yes it was a silly question, but you may not have to wear a dress.  We can speak with Hobbel, and see what he thinks.  Perhaps he can turn you into a trend-setter!"



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"Another Herglic you've fleeced, Deel?  Somehow, that doesn't surprise me," says Vor'en, finishing eating and putting his mask back on, and thinking bitterly of the fifty credits that he's as good as lost.*




"No, no, Vor'en," Deel replies, "Hobbel's a Mrlssti fellow who is getting paid quite admirably by Lady Agatha."



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"Oh, and this 'Ball' thing.  Do I have to come? And if so, as what?"  he asks, clearly not enthused with the idea.  And can I wear my armor? *




"You will all be a part of Arani's entourage..." he grins while his lekku writhe in amusment,  "fawning sycophants of a young spoilt noble.

"If you wish, Vor'en, you may style yourself as her personal bodyguard.  Then you can wear your dress uniform and ceremonial armor to the ball, eh?"



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"No.  Nothing so ornate.  I think we'll be able to come up with something simple, elegant, and still fashionable for all of them.
> 
> Looking fabulous doesn't do you much good if the clothing doesn't also make you feel fabulous.  While it's a formal occasion, and we can't go dressed as we are now, I want everyone to wear something that reflects who they are." *




"Well said, Arani,"  Deela agrees.  "Shall we head to the haberdashers?"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 25, 2003)

Set scowl grows deeper at Sia comments. Then it suddenly turns into a grin "I think it perfectly acceptable for me to wear some proper robes, Maybe in a rich marroon color." Set muses and nods to himself. "As for Valara I think she would make quite a stir at the ball dressed in something that just screams "Jungle Princess" and she should bring Zeev too I'm thinking." a mischevious glint apears in Sets eye. Something many of you have never seen before. "And to statisfy Vor'en militaristic tastes, some ornate yet functional dress armour perhaps?" Set countinues to enjoy himself by spouting off outragious costumes for the party to wear. "Rorrwor need not wear anthing but a baldric, put he'll definately need a shampooing." finishes Set.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 25, 2003)

Rorworr sniffs at his fur, and wrinkles his nose.

"You might have a point, Set.  And like you say, we needn't go overboard with my outfit.  But I demand a hat!"


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 25, 2003)

Kaz pauses in his scarfing to consider that the fanciest thing he's ever worn was the same set of overalls he's wearing now...when they were new...eight years ago.  He looks down and notes the eleventh patch he had just sown after getting away from the pirates, and the fresh sewing job he'd done on the crotch seams after they'd torn in front of Sia.  That had been sort of embarassing...

"Long as I can still get between the warp-drive alternator and the phaselock plasma servos without gettin' caught on somethin', count me in!  Hey, who're Sia and Kelko's dates gonna be?  Since we're pairin off all the ladies, that is."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 26, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set scowl grows deeper at Sia comments. Then it suddenly turns into a grin "I think it perfectly acceptable for me to wear some proper robes, Maybe in a rich marroon color." Set muses and nods to himself.
> *




"I didn't know pink was your color but if it will put you in a good mood, I'm all for that!"



> _Originally posted by Set Harth _*
> "As for Valara I think she would make quite a stir at the ball dressed in something that just screams "Jungle Princess" and she should bring Zeev too I'm thinking."*




"I don't know if the ball is the proper place to showcase your latest fantasy about Valara, Set."  Sia's blue eyes sparkled with mirth as she winked.  "But maybe if you ask her nicely she'll consent to some of that in private."



> _Originally posted by Kaz Lo _*
> "Hey, who're Sia and Kelko's dates gonna be?  Since we're pairin off all the ladies, that is." *




"Um...I don't think Kelko would be a lady even if he was a girl."  Her bubbly laughter echoed in the room as Sia tipped a glass toward the Rodian.  "Not that me being one is makes me much of a lady either.  And no pairing off the matchmaker...that's not allowed!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 26, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"Well said, Arani,"  Deela agrees.  "Shall we head to the haberdashers?" *




"We shall.  We've got our work cut out for us, after all."


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 27, 2003)

Deel leads everyone out of the restaurant, and down the street to a small shop.  Inside, racks of clothing in every imaginable style line the walls.  A set of three meter high mirrors stand in the corner around a step stool.

A chime rings as you all walk through the door, and a small waist-high bird-like humanoid steps through a curtained doorway in back.  He is dressed in dark grey pinstriped trousers, a vest, shirtsleeves and a bow tie.  The somber clothing is a stark contrast to his iridescent green feathers, or the crest of red, yellow and blue plumage swept back from the top of his head.

"Master Hobbel,"  Deel greets the avian tailor, "How wonderful to see you again.  I need your assistance.  My friends here each need a a wardrobe of formal clothing."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 27, 2003)

Sen will wait for the others to order then step forward to tailor and say "*A simple robe, similar to the one I am wearing now, with a black belt is all I require Master Hobbel, thank you.*"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 27, 2003)

Vor'en stays near the door, shifting uneasily and scanning the place for easy escape routes, lines of fire, and where to best place explosives to take down the building with a minimum of collateral damage.  Falling in to old habits helps ease his nervousness, and he leans against the door, feeling much better, and hoping that everyone will forget that he's here.  He was much cheered about the thought of being able to wear armor to the ball, but if there's one thing he hated more than formal clothing, it was dress uniforms.  If he was going as a bodyguard, dammit, he'd look like one.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 27, 2003)

"I'd like a hat like that."  Rorworr points to the object perched on Deel's head.  "And something fancy-looking to carry my weapons.  And whatever else you think would be appropriate."

Rory starts browsing around the store, looking for anything that comes close to fitting him.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 28, 2003)

"I would be glad to be of assistance, Master Surool," the Mrlssti chirps, "I presume you will charging this to Lady Agatha's bill?"

Hobbel steps forward, and directs the Padawans to the clothes racks on one side of the room, where a long line of robes hang.  Along one rack hangs the signature dull brown outer robes in every size and shape to fit any alien physiology.  The next rack carries the variable inner robes displayed in practically every color, style and material imaginable.  "A great many Jedi come to study at the University," he explains, "decide what you like, and I can make alterations to fit."

At Vor'en's hesitation, Hobbel pipes up, "The House Guard uniforms are in the back corner.  The Cadriaani dress uniforms are on the left hand side.  I also have a wide variety of ceremonial helemts and breastplates on display in the next room, if you wish to see them."

With an appraising eye turned toward Rorworr, he says, "Hrmmm...  Yes, I think I have something that will suit you perfectly."

He turns to the others with an inquisitive ruffle of his plumage, "And what shall I do for the rest of you, hrmmm?"


----------



## Kelko (Mar 28, 2003)

Seeing that no one else is stepping forward, Kelko volunteers to go next.  "I suppose I'm next," he says with a resigned sigh.  "I'm going to be one of the hunters, so I expect my clothing to be functional.  I don't care if you want to give me one of those ridiculous hats," he jerks a thumb at Deel's head at this, "or put gossamer wings on my back, as long as I still have full mobility."  _No matter what I wear, I'm gonna look silly, so who cares?_


----------



## Valara (Mar 28, 2003)

Valara waits her turn near the rear of the group trailing along behind Set and Sia like a lost puppy.  She really, really didn't want to wear a dress, not at all, but she was resigned to it.  _Maybe I could just use the force to make people think I am wearing one?  No, that would be too tiring,_ she thought to herself with a sigh.

When the avain finally asks her what she would like, she isn't sure what to say.  She had been trying to think of ways to get out of it, not ways to get into it.  She shrugs her shoulders helplessly.  "I have never worn a dress before," she looks back and forth among her 3 fashion consultants, the noble woman, and the two young Jedi, for some support  and for the decision making.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 28, 2003)

"Well shoot, fit me up in one of them Jedi robes too!  Heck, we could all go as Jedi, that'd scare em right on outta their fancy dresses!"  

Kaz slaps his knee, laughing uproariously at the thought of all those fancy-talking high-brows on tippy-toes around a big bunch of Jedi Knights.  _At least it would keep em from talkin' to us,_ he thinks, very unhappy about the idea of being around a bunch of people as slimy as Deel.

"And a big ole blaster!  Ya, Jedi's with blasters!  Hoo boy it'll be like a Britnak at a Furvey shoot!  'Get yer foofy hair on outta here!' BABLAM KABOOM!" the Zabrak elbows Dorn, getting carried away, "Hey man, show me out to throw stuff around with the Force! They'll wizz all over their goofy shoes!"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 29, 2003)

Sia-Lan's cerulean blue eyes widened and she laughed, clapping her in merriment.  "Well!  I know Arani is very happy now!" the Jedi exclaimed with a wink and a smile.  "I don't even know where to start!"

Sliding over to her Zabrak friend, she put an arm around his shoulders.  "I see...bright colors for you, my friend...maybe rainbows!  What do you think of that?"  She gave him a gentle slap on the back before moving off to Rory and ruffling the wookie's fur.  "Rory, my friend, no matter what you wear make sure its fit for dancing cuz we are boogie-ing at that ball!"  Then Kelko was next as she gave him a squeeze around his shoulders. "And you too, Kelko!  You'd look smashing in anything with that perfect green skin."

"And Sen...come on, Sen!  Be brave!  Live a little...how about a bright red belt!"  She suggest with a flourish and then laughed at herself before giving a Vor'en an slap on his armored rear.  "And you, Mr. Solider boy, need to loosen up before you become as big of a stick-in the mud as Set over there."

Finally, Sia devoted her attention to Valara's dilemma sensing that her friend really wanted some help. 

"Well, I think you should wear something that makes the most of what you've got, and you're a beautiful native girl...so I don't think anything too frilly is in your line."  Sia tapped her chin thoughtfully as she glanced at Valara up and down.  "I think maybe something silky, curve hugging and in a dark purple to go with your hair highlights?  Something that won't be too constrictive and let you move freely."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 30, 2003)

raar!  multiple account madness, madness I tell you!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 30, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "And Sen...come on, Sen!  Be brave!  Live a little...how about a bright red belt!"  She suggest with a flourish and then laughed at herself before giving a Vor'en an slap on his armored rear.  "And you, Mr. Solider boy, need to loosen up before you become as big of a stick-in the mud as Set over there."*




If his helmet allowed his jaw that much mobility, Vor'en's jaw would have hit the floor.  And if anyone could see his face, it would be bright crimson.  As it is, all they can hear is his sputtering.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 31, 2003)

One by one, the Mrlssti takes you into the back room in turn, and upon your return, you each have your own personal costume...

Rorworr steps out wearing a red plaid pleated knee-length kilt.  A pouch made of neatly trimmed fur hangs from his belt, and a wide baldric, in matching red plaid, is draped over his shoulder, from which his bowcaster may hang.  Although its no tricorn, a cocked red felt beret sits atop his head with a long thin feather pinned to one side by the House Cadriaan's red and black upside-down hawkbat symbol.

Kelko appears in a dashing, swashbuckler's outfit...  knee-high boots, tight breeches, a billowing white silk shirt, and a long leather vest.  Slung over his shoulder is a half-cape held in place by a brooch bearing Cadriaan's House emblem, and a thin rapier dangles from his belt.

Valara returns in what is most definitely not a dress.  She wears simply a skin-tight shimmersilk bodysuit, with a gauzy full-length robe and shawl embroidered along the hems with inverted hawkbats.  She'll undoubtedly have no problems with mobility.

Kaz is perhaps the most shocking.   A quilted jacket and pantaloons of the most garish combinations of colors, tall white stockings, and buckled shoes.  He could, perhaps, pass for the Queen's court jester, or maybe a color-blind matador.

Arani presents herself resplendant in a full iridescent Tapani gown, replete with frills, lace, jewels and other such sundries. As with the others, the Cadriaan hawkbat plays a prominent role within the ensemble.

He spends a few last moments tailoring the robes the Jedi have chosen and the uniform Vor'en picked out, before wrapping each set of clothing in a box.

"Is there anything else I get for you ladies and gentlemen?"  the tailor trills.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 31, 2003)

Set speaks up, "Perhaps, Do you know where we could get some custom jewelry made on short notice. I'm actually looking for some specific. A pair of gold bracers, one with a built-in comlink/datapad?"


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 31, 2003)

The Zabrak emerges from his dressing room with the sourest puss you've ever seen, easily rivaling Set and Kelko combined.  He levels a glare at the Mrlssti and says flatly,

"Boy you best be fetchin' me somethin' less namby-pamby 'fore I get my hydroslicer and turn you Valara's newest headress!

"Now get ta hoppin!" he says loudly, clapping his hands together.  He returns to the dressing room mumbling, "Sassafrassin ... tell you what ... dadgum ..."


----------



## Valara (Mar 31, 2003)

Valara's expression is pleasure, pure pleasure ay her ball clothes.  She gives a bow to the avian hoping that was the thing to do in the situation, she really wasn't up on all of the etequitte all the others were, and it was a tad daunting to the girl.  On one hand she was proud of who she was, but on the other, she didn't want to annoy her friends, or embaress them.

"Thank you master Hobbel, this is perfect." she says grinning at him and the ohers.  It weasn't as bad as she feared at all. They weren't going to make her wear a dress, and the ummm... shimmer silk yea, that was it, it looked pretty on her trim athletic frame, good enough to impress a certain Jedi?  It was everything the girl could have hoped for.

"What do you all think?" she asks the other twirling to show off the skin tight shimmer-silk.  It was a good thing the she had the robe as well because the silk was so tight that it didn't leave anything to the imagination.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 31, 2003)

Rorworr steps out of his dressing room (quite why he was using one you can't fathom, but since everyone else was... ) and gives a quick spin for the assembled company.  He winks at Sia, before going over to the tailor and shaking him firmly by the hand (paw/claw/other appendage).

"Superb work, Master Hobbel.  You wouldn't belive the problems I have finding anything to fit."  He admires his reflection for a moment, before allowing the Mrlssti to pack his new clothes.

Turning his attention to Valara, he whistles loudly as she twirls.  "Very nice.  And not a dress, I note.  Think you can hunt in that?"

Rory looks startled by Kaz's outburst, and calls after the technician.  "I thought it suited you.  And the colours won't look so bad in daylight."  He grins at this statement.  _Because they couldn't look any worse, that's for sure._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 1, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Arani presents herself resplendant in a full iridescent Tapani gown, replete with frills, lace, jewels and other such sundries. As with the others, the Cadriaan hawkbat plays a prominent role within the ensemble. *




"Darlings, we have arrived."

She gives an approving nod to everyone's new clothing in turn, stopping at Kaz.  After a minute, she turns to the tailor.

"Perhaps something a trifle more subdued for the Zabrak?  As for myself, you've done wonderfully.  You'll be seeing me gain soon."

_ooc:  Sorry about the delay in posting.  It's been one of those weekends._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 1, 2003)

Sia-Lan patted down her new Jedi robes...when was the last time she had gotten any new ones?  Well, that didn't matter.  It usually only took about five minutes to make everything scruffy again.  Sure Jedi robes couldn't match Arani's finery or Valera's sensual outfit, but they accentuated her trim athletic figure pretty well.  That is until she mussed them up with more antics.

"Ok...can we stop shopping now?" the young Jedi asked with a long martyred sigh.  "I think if I have to look at another piece of clothing - I'm going to start doing some tailoring of my own with a lightsaber."  Her blue eyes twinkled and she smiled at the others.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "And Sen...come on, Sen!  Be brave!  Live a little...how about a bright red belt!"  She suggest with a flourish and then laughed at herself before giving a Vor'en an slap on his armored rear.  "And you, Mr. Solider boy, need to loosen up before you become as big of a stick-in the mud as Set over there."
> *




"*Ah thank you Sia-Lan, a very interesting suggestion.*" Sen will then get his new robes and... red belt and wait to see what happens next _This is turing into a very strange day_ he thinks


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 2, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Ok...can we stop shopping now?" the young Jedi asked with a long martyred sigh.  "I think if I have to look at another piece of clothing - I'm going to start doing some tailoring of my own with a lightsaber."  Her blue eyes twinkled and she smiled at the others. *




_As much as I hate to agree with that over-happy little walking stimulant ad_ "I wouldn't mind leaving either," says Vor'en, his hands working nervously around the handle of the bag containing his new clothing.  As much as he liked his uniform- it actually was prety sharp-looking and practical, simple dress pants, shirt and coat, gray with white trim- this was not his idea of a good time.  He was tempted to also second the suggestion of high-energy clothing adjustment, but he's still slightly discombobulated from Sia's early actions, so he falls silent.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 2, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set speaks up, "Perhaps, Do you know where we could get some custom jewelry made on short notice. I'm actually looking for some specific. A pair of gold bracers, one with a built-in comlink/datapad?" *




"No one I know of sells such a device," Hobbel replies, "though there are several gentlemen in town who could fashion something of a sort or specially order it... in a week or two, hrmmm?"



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *
> "Boy you best be fetchin' me somethin' less namby-pamby 'fore I get my hydroslicer and turn you Valara's newest headress!
> 
> "Now get ta hoppin!" he says loudly, clapping his hands together.  He returns to the dressing room mumbling, "Sassafrassin ... tell you what ... dadgum ..." *




"Sirrah," the tailor calmly retorts, "I am not a boy, and neither do I fetch nor hop.  And if a lout such as yourself truly wishes to to turn me into a headdress of any kind, especially one suitable enough for the graceful Mistress Valara, I suspect it would take more than a foul-mouthed, knock-kneed, slack-jawed, lunk-headed, provincial Zabrak yokel armed with a 'hydroslicer'."



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"I thought it suited you..."*




"As did I..." the Mrlssti concurs.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> "Perhaps something a trifle more subdued for the Zabrak?  As for myself, you've done wonderfully.  You'll be seeing me gain soon."
> *




"If you insist, Madame Korden," Hobbel pulls a small remote control from his pocket.  A twist of the knob, and Kaz's suit fades from its dazzlingly kaleidoscopic glory to dark charcoal grey with silvered trim and embroidery, and the Cadriaan crest upon the shoulders and right breast.  "I really don't understand his complaint.  It's what all the dashing young Barnaban rakes are wearing this year.  And if anyone knows fashion in Tapani sector, it's House Barnaba, hrmmm?"

"Anyway, I have much work to do.  Teaching the varlet a lesson in fine art of dueling would take far too much time than I have available.  The nobles at the Vor-Cal, I trust, will have considerably more time to devote to such an endeavour, hrmmm?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> <snip>"I wouldn't mind leaving either," says Vor'en, his hands working nervously around the handle of the bag containing his new clothing.<snip> *




Sia-Lan jerked a thumb in Vor'en's direction.  "See?!  Poor solider boy is getting really nervous.  Or maybe its that sexy outfit you've got on Valera that's doing the job -- wow."  She thumped Set on the back of his head.  "Why don't you get your head out of your own fashion disaster and say something to Val!  Tell her how hot she is!"  Then gave Dorn a matching thump.  "And you, too!  Don't you think Arani looks deeeee-vine?"

Folding her arms, she took a step back and surveyed Kaz's outfit. "I liked the rainbow one better," she surmised with a forlorn sigh full of wicked amusement before glancing at the other Jedi.  "Sen, maybe you should trade the red belt for a rainbow one?"

"Well, Deel? Where are we off to now?  Sky-surfing?"

Lots of hope shone in those blue eyes at the thought of engaging in one of her most favorite pastimes - the X-Games - basically any sport that was reckless, wild and absolutely crazy - the more exotic the better.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 2, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *"If you insist, Madame Korden," Hobbel pulls a small remote control from his pocket.  A twist of the knob, and Kaz's suit fades from its dazzlingly kaleidoscopic glory to dark charcoal grey with silvered trim and embroidery, and the Cadriaan crest upon the shoulders and right breast.  "I really don't understand his complaint.  It's what all the dashing young Barnaban rakes are wearing this year.  And if anyone knows fashion in Tapani sector, it's House Barnaba, hrmmm?"
> *




Arani pulls Hobbel aside, and (*quietly*) says, "Please understand - no one is doubting your skills or insulting your handiwork.  The outfit was perfect, but I don't think Kaz has the _flair_ to do it justice.  He's an excellent mechanic . . ."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 2, 2003)

Set jerks his head around to glare a Sia but is interrupted in the maneuver by the radiant vision of Valara. His jaw drops as his eyes roam over her silver bodysuit. Slowly his face turns a definite shade of pink. “Wow, Val I… I’m speechless. You look… Wow! I like it… I’m just not use to seeing girls dressed in anything but Jedi robes.” Set sighs as he continues to stare at Valara. “Wow” says Set softly.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 2, 2003)

Kelko accepts his clothing as gratefully as he can.  "Definitely not the worst work I've seen, Master Hobbel," he tells the avian as he eyes his image in a mirror.  "Not too shabby at all."  He stretches and is happy to find that he can still move in his full range of motion.

At the antics of Set, Valara and friends, Kelko points his snout straight upward, the Rodian equivalent of rolling his eyes.  _Humans and their hormones.  This group has waaaaay too much of both._

After getting his uniform packed up and stowed in a bag, he stands by the door, ready to leave when everyone else is.


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 3, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Very nice.  And not a dress, I note.  Think you can hunt in that?"[/i] *




"No need to," answers Deel, pocketing his comlink, "I've just sent all your measurements over to the Outfitters.  They'll have the ship stocked with everyt'ing you'll need for a big game hunt...  And some things you don't."



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Ok...can we stop shopping now?" the young Jedi asked with a long martyred sigh.  "I think if I have to look at another piece of clothing - I'm going to start doing some tailoring of my own with a lightsaber."*






			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"I wouldn't mind leaving either," says Vor'en, his hands working nervously around the handle of the bag containing his new clothing.*




"Yes, I agree.  There is a suite of rooms reserved for you at the Royal Greenstalk.  Follow me and I'll explain your errand for Lady Agatha along the way."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani pulls Hobbel aside, and (quietly) says, "Please understand - no one is doubting your skills or insulting your handiwork.  The outfit was perfect, but I don't think Kaz has the flair to do it justice.  He's an excellent mechanic . . ." *




"Perhaps," Deel interjects in a low voice, "but you may wish to subdue more than his clothing before presenting him to 'polite' society...  If you know what mean...  And I think you do."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> Folding her arms, she took a step back and surveyed Kaz's outfit. "I liked the rainbow one better," she surmised with a forlorn sigh full of wicked amusement before glancing at the other Jedi.  "Sen, maybe you should trade the red belt for a rainbow one?"
> *




"*Ah thank you Sia-Lan... but I think I will stick with the red one.*" Sen smiles thinking to himself _Gods of Sky and Wind, I hope she does not want me to wear a hat also..._ He will then listen to Deel Surool and follow along, curious about the "mission".


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 4, 2003)

Sia-Lan walked along with the others but ended up drifting more and more into the back of the group as she gets distracted by every interesting thing they passed.  Soon she's the last one, straggling behind the others, half-listening as Deel spoke to everyone.

Her hands clasped behind her back, the young Jedi whistles to herself, big blue eyes taking in her surrounding with insatiable curiousity and mischief.  Every once in a while during her saunter, she does a little spin, sending her auburn hair fluffing in a gleaming swirl of golden red.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 4, 2003)

Rorworr takes a slightly different approach to Sia, striding ahead of the group, until something catches his interest, then pausing until the others catch up.  He always stays within earshot of Deel, listening with interest to what he has to say.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 4, 2003)

Kelko gives up on trying to match his stride with the Wookiee and instead just keeps up with the Twi'lek.  He juggles the package he was holding under his arm for a moment before regaining his composure.  "Alright Deel," he says grumpily, "feel free to fill us in on our little mission any time now.  Preferably _before_ the rest start pairing off again.  As fun as the love-fests on the vids are, I feel it's just a little on the disconcerting side in person."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 4, 2003)

Set wanders along with the group, not really interested in sights. He's seen big cities before. However he does perk up at the metion of a mission. "Yes, Deel what is this mission. I thought we're going to return to Coruscant soon and rejoin our masters."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 4, 2003)

Kaz Lo could almost pass for presentable in his new garb.  He walks with the same relaxed saunter, the intelligent gleam down deep in his eyes (you really have to be looking sometimes), and surprisingly greaseless hands.  With his mouth shut, he maintains the vibrant, adventurous aire of one who, like all his people, has spent his life wandering.    Then he speaks...

"I still don't know why he couldn't dress us all up like Jedi.  Folks always say, 'Them Jedi're serious thenking types, and don't mess with em er they'll choke ya from across the room with their Force powers'.   And then I met y'all!  Boy were them folks wrong!  Turns out anybody can be Jedi and ya don't ever even use yer lightsaber except on little floatin' balls.  I thenk we coulda pulled it off."

He stops when he realizes he's talking over Deel.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 4, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"I still don't know why he couldn't dress us all up like Jedi.  Folks always say, 'Them Jedi're serious thenking types, and don't mess with em er they'll choke ya from across the room with their Force powers'.   And then I met y'all!  Boy were them folks wrong!  Turns out anybody can be Jedi and ya don't ever even use yer lightsaber except on little floatin' balls.  I thenk we coulda pulled it off."
> *




"There will be other Jedi at the ball, I suspect.  And they can always tell, somehow.  I'm not sure how - some sort of spooky sixth sense or something.  

And don't forget - our friends are only trainee Jedi.  I think they surgically extract your sense of humor when you become a knight."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arani Korden _*<snip>
> And don't forget - our friends are only trainee Jedi.  I think they surgically extract your sense of humor when you become a knight." *




Sia-Lan grinned and winked at her friend.  "Are you suggesting that Dorn, Set, and Sen are well on their way to becoming Knights already, Arani?  And that I am woefully lagging?"  She stuck her tongue at everyone.  "Well, I for one would like to get my hands on a hoverboard.  Do you know of any good places to pick up one, Deel?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 4, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> * "Are you suggesting that Dorn, Set, and Sen are well on their way to becoming Knights already, Arani?  And that I am woefully lagging?"  *




"I'm only an unenlightened mortal, Sia-Lan Wezz.  I couldn't possibly be able to judge your progress along the great Jedi path of wisdom."

Without interrupting her stride (or dropping her package), Arani spins into an elaborate curtsey.

"I'm just saying that when you do become a Knight, we may not be able to recognize you.  

I'll be sure to bring my grandchildren to the ceremony - they'll be able to use their sharp young eyes and tell me which Jedi shaped blur is you."


----------



## Valara (Apr 4, 2003)

Valara shakes herself out of the happy reverie that Set's obviously admiring glances and compliments had put her into at the sound of the noble's voice.  She shakes her head softly to rid it temporarily of images of Set during Saber practice, all sweaty with his shirt sticking to his torso, hard to do, but doable.

"I think Sia will make a great Jedi."  she replies defensively on her friends behalf, still watching Set out of the corner of her eye.  The material of the body suit was very soft, much softer then anything she had ever worn before, soft enough that inwardly she thought she could get used to its touchg against her bare-skin.  _Was that soft, liking things that are soft and pleasant?_  She knew it wasn't like her to like such things, but was it wrong to like things such as the silk?  She jujst didn't know, but she was willing to try if it made a certain jedi knight more attracted to her.  She was feeling a touch out of sorts lately with the customs of others, on Yashuvi she would have just taken him to her hut and told him what to do.  Here the situation and what was acceptable was different, vastly different.  While it was fun to flirt, its also frustrating.  The amazon trailed along behind the noble and even Sia, lost in the thought.


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 4, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Yes, Deel what is this mission. I thought we're going to return to Coruscant soon and rejoin our masters." *




"From what I've heard, the Jedi Council has had your Masters busy enough without saddling them with a passel of young Padawans," Deel jests and he leads the way to the hotel.  "Lady Agatha has apparently convince the council to send you all on a mission that is not entirely unrelated to the troubles on Naboo.

"House Cadriaan, you see, is the only noble house in the sector that controls any star systems along the Shapani Bypass.  Except for the Achillea system in Cadriaan Province, all the other systems on the bypass are under control of the Freeworlds.   That single system provides the noble houses a means of bypassing the heavy tariffs of the Freeworlds Region, and gives House Cadriaan a stable suppliment to the house coffers.

"Several weeks ago a Cadriaan agent witnessed a secret meeting between a Trade Federation representative and the captain of a known band of local pirates.  Though he couldn't hear the details of the discussion, he did discover that a Federation agent will be making a second rendevous with a noble contact at the Vor-Cal hunt.

"Your primary objective will be to find out what the Federation is up to, and who is working with them, without revealing yourselves to be Cadriaan agents.

"Your secondary objective is to honorably represent House Cadriaan in the Vor-Cal.  You will behave yourselves at the banquet, and do your best to win top marks in the hunt.

"You have your formal clothing for the banquet.  Semi-formal wardrobes have been assembled for daily wear and are waiting in your hotel suite.  Weapons, fatigues and other gear for the hunt will be loaded onto the ship before you leave in the morning.  Aside from that, a case of surveillance equipment will be supplied.

"Any questions?"



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Well, I for one would like to get my hands on a hoverboard.  Do you know of any good places to pick up one, Deel?" *




"If you give me the specifications,  there will be one waiting for you on the ship in the morning."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 4, 2003)

"She gets a hoverboard?!  Hey man, how's about a set of Blast Armor and a B7K7 Flesh-shredder with optional burst-fire? And...eh...a Yui Kai Thermal Detonator Launcher?  Heck, just point me the general direction of this thang we're huntin' and I'll waste half the sector!  YEEEE-HAW!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 4, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *"I think Sia will make a great Jedi."   *




"I think so, as well.  I was only teasing.  Sorry, Valara, I forget sometimes that you haven't known us long enough to know when we're kidding."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 4, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"Your primary objective will be to find out what the Federation is up to, and who is working with them, without revealing yourselves to be Cadriaan agents.
> 
> "Your secondary objective is to honorably represent House Cadriaan in the Vor-Cal.  You will behave yourselves at the banquet, and do your best to win top marks in the hunt.
> *




Arani stops, and looks at her friends in surprise.

"Dinner, dancing, hunting, and a bit of espionage?  I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think we're actually the right people for the job.  If we each focus on our own strengths, and work together, I think we can pull this off."


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 4, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani stops, and looks at her friends in surprise.
> 
> "Dinner, dancing, hunting, and a bit of espionage?  I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think we're actually the right people for the job.  If we each focus on our own strengths, and work together, I think we can pull this off." *




"Precisely what your Auntie said, if I'm not mistaken."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deel Surool _*
> "If you give me the specifications,  there will be one waiting for you on the ship in the morning." *






> _Originally posted by Kaz Lo _*
> "She gets a hoverboard?!  Hey man, how's about a set of Blast Armor and a B7K7 Flesh-shredder with optional burst-fire? And...eh...a Yui Kai Thermal Detonator Launcher?  Heck, just point me the general direction of this thang we're huntin' and I'll waste half the sector!  YEEEE-HAW!" *




Sia-Lan clapped her hands together and did a little happy dance that consisted of some twirling and skipping.  "Yes! I'm getting a hoverboard!  The X-2394 series please!  Those babies can really go!"  She poked at Kaz.  "And can I have your promise that you and Kelko will help me jazz it up?  I want speed...I want height...I want manuverability...I want it to be state of the art craziness!"

Visions of the sleek board with state of the art propulsion system, clean aerodynamic lines, good grips bounced in her giddy head...definitely perfect for skating above the crowds in busy cities and getting into the most naughty kind of troubles.

Giving both mechanics a wink, she absolutely beamed with contentment.  "I'm sure you both have more ideas for that thing than I could come up with.  Please tell me some of them?"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 4, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"Weapons, fatigues and other gear for the hunt will be loaded onto the ship before you leave in the morning.  Aside from that, a case of surveillance equipment will be supplied.
> 
> "Any questions?"*



"Is it OK to use our own gear?  I'm not madly keen about going hunting without my bowcaster.  I've yet to meet a better weapon for big game."  Rorworr pats the weapon slung across his back.



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *She poked at Kaz.  "And can I have your promise that you and Kelko will help me jazz it up?  I want speed...I want height...I want manuverability...I want it to be state of the art craziness!"*



"You want to break your neck by the sounds of things." The Wookie grins at Sia.  "My advice?  Be careful what you wish for.  If you let those two loose with your board, it'll out perform most speeders.  Which isn't necessarily a good thing if you've got no seatbelt..."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 6, 2003)

"Feh. the B7K7's for amateurs. If you want a half-decent flechette rifle, you've got to go with something from Merr-sonn. No one does nails with tails better'n them," says Vor'en, unexpectedly breaking from his cool surveying of his surroundings to talk about the one thing that really interested him: reducing matter to a lower level of organization (preferably atoms), and the stuff that let him do it.

"As for the Yui Kai... well, the less said about them, the better. A place I was working security for got nervous, and hired two dozen or so of them... one speeder alarm goes off, and ten minutes later they had taken out the parking facility and most of their own team. Have you ever had a grenade launcher jam on you? Imagine one bottomless second of fear, where you don't know whether you can just clear the jam or whether it's going to blow up and take you with it.

"Now imagine doing that when you've got a thermal detonator in there." Vor'en falls silent once again, and goes back to sweeping the surroundings with is blank, plasteel-covered eyes.

ooc: Just a little ray of sunshine, ain't he?


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 6, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *
> ooc: Just a little ray of sunshine, ain't he? *




Arani gives Vor'en a strange look.

"Just a little ray of sunshine, aren't you?"

_ooc: 'Cause a good line is a good line._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 6, 2003)

Vor'en shifts his shoulders uncomforably.  It's been a while since he was in company where talk like that wouldn't earn him respect and friendship.  Mercenaries were like hobbyists, in that way- the more knowledge you had on the subject, the more respect you were given.

Vor'en cast his mind back.  He had been given a small datacard, once, that told him how to deal with civilians.  He had been patrolling an occupied city at the time.  He reviewed it's points as best he could.

_1) Do not point your weapon directly at them unless they are obviously threatening.  Keep in pointed at the ground._

Well, okay, check.

_2)If they come to you asking for food or medical supplies, direct them to the nearest interplanetary aid orginization outpost._

Er, check.

_3)If you find a civilian with a weapon, do not treat them immediatly as a hostile; many on Ilkosso Prime have them for hunting purpo..._

Oh, screw it.  He'd have to wing it.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 6, 2003)

By contrast, as a budding young noblewoman, Arani has received extensive training in dealing with friendly military personnel.  However, it can be summed up in three sentences:  1.  Tell them who you want them to shoot.  2.  Stay out of their way during the fight.  3.  Pay them.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rorworr _*"<snip>
> "You want to break your neck by the sounds of things." The Wookie grins at Sia.  "My advice?  Be careful what you wish for.  If you let those two loose with your board, it'll out perform most speeders.  Which isn't necessarily a good thing if you've got no seatbelt..." *




"Oh, no problems, Rory!" Sia called out, ruffling some of his fur.  "I've got something even better than a seatbelt!"   Her auburn brows waggled slightly and she laughed.  "No...not the Force...magnetic boots!"



> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> "Now imagine doing that when you've got a thermal detonator in there." Vor'en falls silent once again, and goes back to sweeping the surroundings with is blank, plasteel-covered eyes.
> B]*



*

Glancing over at the mercenary talking, Sia-Lan looked relatively thoughtful.  "Thermal detonators are fun...I like playing pranks with them.  Anyway...that's fine talk coming from a Solider boy.  Is your knowledge confined to weapons?  Or can you fight?"*


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 7, 2003)

At hearing Vor'en's comments on practical weapons use, Kaz's face lights up.  He moves over next to the soldier and begins rattling off one weapon after another, getting as much practical information as he can for his future projects.  That done, he'll go into his own ideas for weapon upgrades, combining different arms, even cybernetic weapons.  

The techie's knowledge on the subject is impressive, if not vast, but comes strictly from his studies in manuals, magazines, and books.  

Needless to say, the last thing he's paying attention to is Deel as the Twilek explains their mission.


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 7, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Is it OK to use our own gear?  I'm not madly keen about going hunting without my bowcaster.  I've yet to meet a better weapon for big game."  Rorworr pats the weapon slung across his back.*




"Absolutely," Deel assures the Wookiee, as they approach the entrance of the hotel, "But the gear will be there just in case you need it, for the others to use, and for appearances."


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 9, 2003)

Deel leads you through the plush lobby and into a turbolift that take you all to the upper floors of the hotel.  He produces a set of passcards which he hands out, after opening a door labeled _"Shey Tapani Suite"_.  It is a lavish suite of rooms, featuring an expansive living room with an exterior balcony, a small kitchenette with a wet bar and auto-chef, a dining room, and enough bedrooms and bathrooms to accomidate the lot of you.

"Have a good rest," he says as he turns to leave.  "I'll meet you with the ship on the rooftop landing pad in the morning.  If there is anything else you need, give my comlink link a buzz...  you know the callcode."


----------



## Kelko (Apr 9, 2003)

Kelko immediately throws down his bags and jumps onto one of the large luxurious beds.  "Hey, it's like the bed is massaging me!  I could get used to this."  He rolls over with a look of wistful contentment on his green face.  "Bet we only have this place for a couple of days, huh?  At most?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2003)

"Probably just for tonight." speaks Set as he walks towards the balcony to look outside. "It's this blasted mission that has me worried. Why would the Jedi Council agree to have a "bunch of teenagers" investigate something of such galactic importance?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 9, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Probably just for tonight." speaks Set as he walks towards the balcony to look outside. "It's this blasted mission that has me worried. Why would the Jedi Council agree to have a "bunch of teenagers" investigate something of such galactic importance?" *




Sia-Lan headed over to the balcony herself and leaped up on top of  the railing to stand there with her hands clasped behind her back.  While balanced there ever so precariously she cast her azure gaze over the rest of the city with curiousity.  "Maybe that's exactly why!  Who would suspect a bunch of teenagers as agents?  Maybe they have other people there, but they need us for a diversion?  Maybe we can get into places where anyone else would be more suspicious?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

> "Anyway...that's fine talk coming from a Solider boy. Is your knowledge confined to weapons? Or can you fight?"




Vor'en ignores the question, quite annoyed with the irrepresible young Jedi.  Generally, people left him alone after five minutes of the hard bitten stone-cold killer-for-hire act.  Okay, _Act_ was a bit too strong.  He _had_ been in firefights before.  Three, to be exact.  Although the first one really didn't count, because the first shot had landed right next to his head, sending a little chunk of stone at his right temple and laying him out flat.  Take off your helmet at just the wrong moment and end up with the nickname "Glass jawed wonder" for the rest of your career....

Anyway, dammit, did the Force turn half of it's users into irritants?  The white-haired one (Set?) was arrogant, Sia was... well, the less said about her the better.  The brown haired one was OK, but the constant goo-goo-eyes he was making at what's-her-name got on his nerves.  The Cerean... was all right, come to think of it.



> At hearing Vor'en's comments on practical weapons use, Kaz's face lights up. He moves over next to the soldier and begins rattling off one weapon after another, getting as much practical information as he can for his future projects. That done, he'll go into his own ideas for weapon upgrades, combining different arms, even cybernetic weapons.




Vor'en spends the rest of the trip laconically trying to explain why the more unorthodox ideas of the enthsiastic tech.

Vor'en's first thought upon entering the seute is _Hmm.  Looks like that dresser could withstand a frag grenade.  I'll hide behind that if there's a firefight._  His second thought is _Hey, this is nice._



> "It's this blasted mission that has me worried. Why would the Jedi Council agree to have a 'bunch of teenagers' investigate something of such galactic importance?"




"Or maybe this  mission isn't as important to the galaxy as it is to your ego?"  says Vor'en in a deadpan voice.  _"If_ it matters, the hyperactive one has it right: we're decoys."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 11, 2003)

"I think we make fairly effective distractions, if our past record is anything to go by."  Rorworr matches Vor'en's deadpan voice... but only for a moment.  "Dibs on the biggest bed!"  He calls as he makes a dash for the sleeping quarters.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan spun around on the railing, giving everyone who was watching a moment of alarm as she looked as if she could fall right off and plummet down to the streets below.  Of course there probably were a few who thought such an occasion would be more cause for celebration than grief.  

The glow from the horizon lit up her hair in a golden flame and her cerulean blue eyes sparkled.  "I don't feel like sleeping yet...let's say we practice some!" the young Jedi suggested, hands clasped ever so innocently behind her back.  "Valara could use some more saber training from Set.  Dorn, maybe you can teach Arani a few good self-defense moves.  Sen...you don't want to get rusty!  I think you've meditated enough!  Gotta get your muscles moving!  Let's _all_ go to the gym and kick the stuffed tartar out of each other!"

She stuck her pink tongue out at Vor'en.  "Who knows?  Maybe you'll learn how to fight without your big gun?" she teased with a laugh while bouncing around precariously on the railing.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Or maybe this  mission isn't as important to the galaxy as it is to your ego?"  says Vor'en in a deadpan voice.  _"If_ it matters, the hyperactive one has it right: we're decoys." [/B]




Sets eyes narrow as his hand drifts towards his lightsabre hilt. "Vor'en, what kind of bodyguard let's his charge wander off without him?" Set nods towards the door out which Deel left ignoring Sia, as usual.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

> "Vor'en, what kind of bodyguard let's his charge wander off without him?"




Vor'en shrugs.  "If your boss says to check his speeder for booby traps by turning it on, you turn it on.  If your boss says to get a good night's rest, you get a good night's rest."



> She stuck her pink tongue out at Vor'en. "Who knows? Maybe you'll learn how to fight without your big gun?" she teased with a laugh while bouncing around precariously on the railing.




Vor'en's cheek muscle tics under his mask.  "I'll take any Jedi without my 'big gun', if he...or she... will fight without their big glowing stick."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> Vor'en's cheek muscle tics under his mask.  "I'll take any Jedi without my 'big gun', if he...or she... will fight without their big glowing stick." *




"You're on!" Sia-Lan exclaimed with cheerful glee.  "I promise no lightsaber!"  Her blue eyes fairly danced with excitement as she leapt off the railing to land on the ground near Vor'en.  It had been far too long since she last engaged in any strenuous activity.  Hopefully this guy would last at least a couple of seconds.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

Set smirks as Sia accepts Vor'en challenge. _"This should be good on so many levels." thinks Set._


----------



## Valara (Apr 11, 2003)

Valara grins at Sia's suggestion, she hated sitting around and not being active, it just grated on her.  Her smile grew bigger at the prospect of wrestling around and training with Set, she would get to show off for him, and t would get her ready for the hunt, she had been rather inactive since leaving the Jungle world after all.  

"I defintely do need more practice Master Set.  If you will wait for me to change into my leathers we can get started."  she says grinning at him mischeviously.  "Much as I don't want to admit it, I am not good enough to spar with a real lightsaber Set, can we maybe use something less dangerous, like a stick or a training saber?  I wouldn't want to ruin your beauty."  strangely enough there isn't any teasing at all in the last bit.  

"So, are you up for it?" she asks, her eye's shining with anticipation.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 11, 2003)

Kaz comes out of the bathroom with a content look on his face.  "That's the biggest dadgum toilet room I ever seen.  Weird thing is, they got this short little fountain next to the toilet.   The water tastes kinda funny, and they didn't leave ya any cups to drink it with.  Too much grease on m'hands I 'spose."



> Let's all go to the gym and kick the stuffed tartar out of each other!"




"Dadgummit if y'all are gonna go rasslin', I'm just gonna stay here and see what kinda shows they got on."



> "I'll take any Jedi without my 'big gun', if he...or she... will fight without their big glowing stick."




"Hey if'n ya ain't takin yer gun, leave it right here and I might could make ya some modifications."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

_Oh crap!  I meant Set!  Abort, abort!_ She was annoying, but Vor'en had little desire to beat senseless the irrepressible redhead.

"Er, uh, right.  Are you sure about this?"  For the first time since they've met him Vor'en sounds nervous.  While speaking, though, he begins to take off the various bits of heavily regulated hardware from his person and place them on a table.

"Right!  Let's go!" he adds with false decisiveness, striding out the door, without realizing he's forgotten to remove his body armor.  His shout drifts back "And keep your hands off my gun!"

_Calm down... it took a minute or so to get up here from the lobby, so you've got 90 seconds to figure out how to get out of this!  Get on it, solider!_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan ran after the solider, more really skipping than running.  "Hey wait a minute!  You plan on sparring me with your body armor on?  Strip, big boy!" she demanded but spoiled any imperiousness with her stifled laughter right after that.  

"_Keep his hands off your gun?!_"  More laughter.  "You'd have more luck keeping Kaz-Lo from a tech fair!" she responded with a good-natured thwack on his back.  "And try not to sweat too much on my new robes, okay?  Deel and Arani would throw a fit!"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

Vor'en strides on in silence, not uttering a word as he presses the button for the elevator and waits for it to come.  As the doors slide open, he waits for the previous occupants to leave (and earns a strange look for the blast vest), and then enters himself.  He hasn't even reached the gym yet, and already he can feel a trickle of sweat running down his back.

_Sixty seconds!  Let's go!_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan whistles to herself as she follows him into the elevator.  _Wow he's moving fast...he really wants to spar!_ she thought cheerily and with great amusement.  _He must really hate me!_

Whistling turns to humming as Sia's mind goes onto thinking about one of Set's holovids featuring a rather annoying teen pop princess.  "Hey do you know the way to the gym?" she suddenly asked, glancing at Vor'en briefly and then shrugged.  "Oh well, we'll just ask!  I bet its going to be spectacular in a place like this.  What do you think?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

"I think," said Vor'en, _that this is a really bad idea.  Because frankly, I don't dislike you enough to plant a foot in your stomach, or any of the other various masty techniques I've been taught.  Because then I have to live with you for however long Deel keeps on paying me, having beaten you to bantha fodder._  "That we should have waited for the others.  They seemed like they wanted to watch, or at least exercise.  You, er, wait by the elevator and I'll go find the gym, OK?"

_Good job!  Play for time!  Estimate 60 seconds, now!_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan's cerulean blue eyes grew wide and she stuck a hand out to grab his hand before he could get away.  "Oh no!  Not that annoying male thing where you hate asking for directions and stuff!"  Dragging him into the now empty elevator, Sia glanced over the listings for the floors while keeping a firm hold on him.  "Well, there's got to be one here somewhere, right?  And like all hotel elevators...they'll list it on the pad...there it is!"  She pressed the button for the correct floor.

"There, see?  Painless."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

_Manhood down! Manhood down!_

"Painless. Right."

It seems like no time at all when the door slides open, and a few followed signs later they're in the sizable and well-equipped gym. Despite some halfhearted attempts to set down his heels, Vor'en is dragged inexorably towards a sparring area visible from the entrance, consisting of some mats and padded clothing for various body structures on a rack. Vor'en gives in and begins putting on the gloves provided.

_It's no good. Mission failure. Get the REMF working on spin and flowers for the families..._


----------



## Valara (Apr 11, 2003)

Val watches amusedly as Sia and the big soldier boast and flirt.  Was the Jedi girl attracted to the man?  He certainly was well muscled, and his body was very very trim.  The amazon felt more then a little lust for him herself, though she would never take what was her friends.  The purple haired girl didn't wait for an answer from her white haired object of affection, she turned to go to her room discarding her banquet clothes as she went.  It was rather lucky that she was as close to the door as she was, and that the shimmer-silk was as tight as it was.  Fortuitously or not for Set's fantasy life the door closed behind her before the bodysuit came off of her shapely bottom.

After a few moments the amazon re-emerged in her more familiar leather outfit.  She sighed happily as she stalked forward her Knee-high boots made barely any sound as she moved across the room to follow along behind Sia.  As she passed him, she gave Set a meaningful glance towards the door, trying to get him to come along.  Either way though she goes to the elevators to catch up with Sia and Vor'en barely sliding in before the doors clothes behind her.  She follows silently behind the duo as they enter the gym, looking back to the doors every once in awhile for Set.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan started pulling off all her outer robes off her lithe athletic frame so she can fold them nicely in one corner.  No need in giving Deel a heart attack at ruined clothing.  Underneath was her usual loose white linen clothes, light and airy, comfortable for sparring.

"You're not going to wear the body armor, are you?" she asked the solider, with a slight arch of one auburn brow while she exhaled and concentrated.  Steepling her hands together, she focused her mind as her master had taught her long ago.  "I don't scare you that much, do I?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 11, 2003)

Slowly and dilberately, Vor'en begins loosening the straps of his blast vest, and as he removes the back-and-breast shell he begins to feel very, very nervous.  _Out in public.  Without body armor.  You fool!_  shouts his drill intructor in his head.  Vor'en replies mentally _Quiet, you.  Three weeks after I finished boot camp you were discharged for untreatable paranoia._  Vor'en leaves the face mask on, however.  In response to the look from Sia, he says simply "I'll take it off when you win."  He steps on to the mat, does a few streches, and falls in to a fighter's stance.

ooc: and settles in to wait for the GM.  And is it me, or do the ratings feel high in here?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 11, 2003)

_[OOC  Oof, you guys...  Ok.  I just got to work, and don't have my rulebook.  So, we'll settle this tomorrow (Friday) afternoon after I get home and get some sleep.

For now...  Vor'en wins initiative, and I'm assuming he is not wearing his combat gloves._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2003)

For a moment, Sia-Lan stands perfectly still, focusing her mind to the task at hand to still any flurry of her nerves, any excitement lingering in her thoughts, all gone to bring her concentration to its highest point.  Her fingers steepled together she resembled a monk seeking enlightenment.  Even the bright auburn hair resembled a halo about her youthful face.

Once her thoughts are ordered, she steps into the mat opposite the solider and slides into a relaxed stance.  Her lips curve into an amused smile and she winks one brilliant blue eye at him.

"En garde, solider boy!"

OOC: Activate Battlemind - taking a 10

P.S. Yes, I know she's going to get absolutely beat down with the AoO alone.  You've got at least two attack opportunites for every attack I do thanks to your combat martial arts versus my total lack of skill in there.  Should be fun though!  Gives me a chance to work through some of the combat things in SW.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 11, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Dorn, maybe you can teach Arani a few good self-defense moves.  " *




"I'd rather we practiced our dancing, to be honest.  If Dorn is going to be my escort, we're both going to have to be wonderful.

And as for why a bunch of teenagers are being sent on this mission, it's because I'm Aunt Agatha's neice, and therefore a tangential member of House Cadriaan, and therefore have a plausible reason to be there, and to bring a bunch of my (at least semi-competent) friends.  No cover identities required." 

When Vor-en and Sia-Lan leave for their little challenge, Arani wil shake her head sadly, and go to her room and writie in her datapad for a while.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 11, 2003)

"He doesn't stand a chance."  Rorworr says as Sia and Vor'en leave the suite.  "He'll be exhausted just from her chatter by the time they reach the gym."

The Wookie flops down on the couch beside Kaz and switches the vidscreen on, flicking between channels at random.  He yawns loudly and puts his feet up on the table in front of him.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Valara grins at Sia's suggestion, she hated sitting around and not being active, it just grated on her.  Her smile grew bigger at the prospect of wrestling around and training with Set, she would get to show off for him, and t would get her ready for the hunt, she had been rather inactive since leaving the Jungle world after all.
> 
> "I defintely do need more practice Master Set.  If you will wait for me to change into my leathers we can get started."  she says grinning at him mischeviously.  "Much as I don't want to admit it, I am not good enough to spar with a real lightsaber Set, can we maybe use something less dangerous, like a stick or a training saber?  I wouldn't want to ruin your beauty."  strangely enough there isn't any teasing at all in the last bit.
> 
> "So, are you up for it?" she asks, her eye's shining with anticipation. *




Set's smirk turns into a sour grin at Valara's words. "Ah Ok, Val but first I want to see Sia and Vor'en go at it. And just Set is fine I'm only an apprentice not a master." Set manages to stutter through the words nerviously. 

Set awaits Valara's return from changing and accompanies her to the Gym.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 11, 2003)

Kelko rolled over onto his back again and opened one pitch black eye.  "Man... farewell, Vor'en, we hardly knew ye," he murmurs, in agreement with Rorworr's assessment.  Probosis puckered, he glances at the vidscreen with distate.  "I thought that show was cancelled by now.  Boy do I hate it," he says as the Wookiee flicks through.  "And I saw that movie.  Lousy ending.  Hey, that actor's been putting on weight, huh?"


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 11, 2003)

The sparring mat is just over 20 meters in diameter.  Vor'en and Sia-Lan stand about two meters apart at the center of the mat. Vor'en takes up the bobbing combat stance he learned from the Cadriaan Captain of the Guard, while Sia-Lan dips into the Force to sharpen her senses and reflexes.

_[OOC Vor'en has first initiative, and Sia-Lan gains a +2 to attack rolls from Battlemind.

As usual, once both actions for a round are posted, I'll post the results of the round.  If someone takes more than a reasonable amount of time (~ a day) to post, I'll assume that they are taking the Total Defense action with no movement for that round.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 22/12; Def 16; Atk +3(+5) melee (1d3), +5(+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan lunges toward Vor'en, deciding that her long legs would serve her better than anything with her fists.   She snakes her foot through his and attempts to trip him.

"So where did you learn how to fight?" the Jedi began to speak in that ever cheerful tone even as she continues her tactics.  "You know, with no shirt and a big mask on your head, you're reminscent of a gladiator.  Every been to a gladiatorial match?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 12, 2003)

Vor'en holds himself still, ready to dodge out of the way of any attack.  He did his best to focus, but he was more than a bit thrown off by the whole situation.  He was used to fighting people at least as big and strong as he was, and just as well trained.  That sort of parity made him feel a lot less bad about sending them face-first in to that mat.  Obviously, a small teenage girl did not fall in to the "strong, heavy, and well trained" category.

As her foot comes out, he tries to step back, and his plan to take advatage of any openings presented to him by her attack- is foiled by her low profile.  He does his best to ignore her chatter and focus.

ooc: Total defense action and don't move.  My plan _was_ to take the AoO and attempt a grapple, but trip doesn't provoke one.  She crafty, that Jedi!


----------



## Valara (Apr 12, 2003)

Valara watches the opening maneuvers with excited anticipation.  The purple haired amazon moved over to the racks of padded gloves slowly picking through them till she had a pair for both herself and her personal jedi-boy.  She takes Set by the hands and puts them on him, grinning at him, and slowly slipping her own gloves on.

"Please, this first time, don't use the force, let me get a sense of what you are without it first.  If you think you are man enough to take me that is."  Valara says with a smirk thats almost a perfect imitation of Set's own.  She turns her back on him and strides into the center of the second ring.  She leaned from side to side stretching her thighs and calves.  Rising back to a standing position the girl slowly sinks back down into a defensive crouch.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 12, 2003)

*ROUND 1!*

Sia-Lan tries to hook her foot around Vor'en's ankle to trip him up.  Having learned that little trick the first year in Academy, he sees it coming a mile away and simply steps out of the way.

_Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 22/12; Def 16; Atk +3(+5) melee (1d3), +5(+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_

Valara straps on the padded gloves, but quickly notices that there's only enough room on the mat for one couple to safely spar at a time.  She and Set will have to wait their turn.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 12, 2003)

"Nicely done!" Sia-Lan praised with the wink of one azure eye.  "Well, I have to say you don't like to talk when you fight, do you?  Not even trash talking?  Not even a little?  I know you got some smack down in you somewhere."

While she spoke, Sia steeled herself and then charged full tilt into Vor'en in an attempt to knock him down, half-realizing that perhaps it wasn't the most brilliant strategy in the world but a solider off his feet was certainly better for the odds.  Of course, Sia was sure the repercussions would hurt her far worse than the guy built like a titanium shell casing.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 13, 2003)

Vor'en maintains his stony silence and does his best to ignore the chatter, and switches from his fully defensive posture.  _Stop trying to distract me, dammit!  I think it's almost working._  In fact, it has almost worked, because he's almost caught off guard by the running charge.  Of course, that could be because it's a stupid thing to do, but he tries harder to keep his mind on what he's doing.  But he finds the opening and takes it, trying to sidestep the charge, grab the Jedi's arm, and pin her to the mat.  It seems like the best way to end the extremely one-sided battle without pulverizing her.

ooc: Delay action until after she goes, the plan being to if she provokes an attack of opportunity, to attempt a grapple; and if the AoO/Grapple sucseeds, use his action to attempt a pin.  If she had either not provoked an attack of opportunity or he didn't manage to grapple her, he would use his action to attempt the grapple.

In other words, since I know what she does, here's what happens:  The AoO is a grapple attempt, and if he manage to grapple her, he uses his action to pin; if he doesn't manage to make the grapple check in the first place, he uses his action to grapple her.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 13, 2003)

*ROUND 2!*

Sia-Lan launches herself at Vor'en, but she doesn't have quite enough room to reach a full fledged charge.  Even so, she is just able to tuck her head down and dig her shoulder into his midsection.  Vor'en, waiting for the imminent attack, rolls with the blow, hooks his arm under Sia's shoulder, and throws her with an easy hip toss.  Sia sprawls face first onto the mat.  Vor'en takes the advantage and kneels with a knee in her back, grabbing one of her wrists in preparation for an arm-lock...

_[OOC Some very close rolls, and one very not close roll...  So, Sia did not have enough room to actually Charge, since she was standing right next to Vor'en.  Even so, neither trips nor charges incur AoOs.  If, however, a tripper makes a successful touch attack, but fails the strength check, the trippee may make an automatic trip attempt back.  I assumed Vor'en would do so.

You are both prone and grappled, but Sia is not yet pinned.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 22/12; Def 16; Atk +3(+5) melee (1d3), +5(+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 13, 2003)

Sia-Lan half-gasped as she found herself flying through the air and landing roughly on the mat.  "Ugh?!" was all she could get out as the breath was knocked out of her, not to mention the knee digging in her back wasn't even remotely pleasant.  

Her mind focused on her muscles, trying to increase their strength in hopes of taking down this solider.  When she felt him touch her wrist, the young Jedi twisted in the grapple and attempted to use his hold on her wrist to pull him further off balance and pin Vor'en to the mat himself.

"You know, I've always wanted to be swept off my feet, but this isn't exactly how I imagined it," she quipped with her usual good-natured humor as she tried to heave him forward and gain the upperhand. 

OOC:  Will try to pin Vor'en while they're both prone and grappled.  Enhance Ability strength


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 13, 2003)

Vor'en resisted the urge to let go, stand up, and ask if she was all right.  He done this sort of thing enough to know that "Ugh" was not a cry that someone made when actually hurt.  He does his best to keep her down on the mat, resisting her attempt at a reversal.  He doesn't know how long he'll have to maintain the pin before she decides to give up; if he actually manages to keep her down for a bit, maybe he'll ask her.

ooc: I think you deal unarmed strike damage when you sucseed at a grapple attempt.  I could be wrong, and since Vor'en goal is speciffically _not_  to hurt her it would be good if I was, but I think so.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 13, 2003)

*ROUND 3!*

Sia-Lan and Vor'en roll across the sparring mat with arms and legs entangled and entwined, each trying to get the upper hand.  When they come to a stop, Sia-Lan is again face down on the mat.  This time, however, Vor-en has her caught in a half-nelson to keep her arms out of the way and one of her legs folded up over her back so she can't get any leverage to flip herself back over.

_[OOCIn Star Wars, there is no distinction between unarmed damae and normal damage.  While grappling, there are three basic opposed grappling cheks you can make...  1. Deal damage with an unarmed attack.  2. Pin your opponent.  3. Escape from a pin.  4. Escape from the grapple.  Additionally, you can attack your opponent with a light weapon, or use Escape artist to escape a pin or grapple.

Vor'en's last battle plan stated he was going to try to pin Sia, so I assumed that's what he did, rather than inflict damage.

You are both prone and grappled. Sia is pinned.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 22/12; Def 16; Atk +3(+5) melee (1d3), +5(+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 13, 2003)

"Ow...if this didn't hurt so much I would chatise you on compromising me."

Sia-Lan made a mental check to next time learn how to wrestle before hitting the mat with Vor'en again.  Though at this moment all she could think about was being able to breath with the heavy weight on top of her plus with her leg bent far enough to pretty much hurt like hell.

Concentrating, she focused her mind on Vor'en mask, the one he wore over his head during the battle and promised he'd remove if she won.  Her mind centered on the mask, feeling it and she swiftly sent it rotating backwards to block his vision.

_Ha!_

OOC: If possible, try to break the pin.  Move Object aka the helmet so now its facing the wrong way - take 10.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 13, 2003)

Vor'en grunts an apology, the first noise he's made since the match began.  He continues to try and keep her pinned to the mat, but is quite confused by the fact that his mask appears to be twisting.  He curses under his breath, the second sound he's made since the match began.  _&#*@ Jedi and their #$&^ tricks..._


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 13, 2003)

"So,"  Rorworr glances at his watch.  "how long do you all give it before we need to carry at least one of those four to the nearest medical center?"  The Wookie gets up from his seat and wanders over to the mini-bar, looking for drink.

The three technical types slob around in high-class surroundings


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 13, 2003)

Arani pokes her head out of her room, and says to the few stragglers who didn't go to the gym, 

"If anybody needs me for something, tell me now.  I'm going to take a nice long bath.  After that, maybe we can see about dinner?"


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 14, 2003)

*ROUND 4!*

Sia-Lan concentrates on shifting Vor'en's mask, but it is strapped securely to his head.  Suddenly, the buckle loosens just enough to let the mask slide a few centimeters to the right.  Vor'en can't see anything.

Fortunately, he already has a hold of Sia-Lan and manages to maintain his pin, despite her wriggling.

_[OOCVor'en is blinded until he takes a move action to re-adjust his mask.  Sia-Lan is still pinned.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 20/12; Def 16; Atk +3(+5) melee (1d3), +5(+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 14, 2003)

Legs and arms entangled and entertwined.  Bodies rolling here and there.  Hands groping for a firm hold.  Half-naked man on top of her who's all sweaty and grunting in her ear..._hey wait a minute_?!

"Vor'en...?"  Sia's auburn brows furrowed slightly. "Are we sparring or engaging in foreplay?" she spoke with genuine puzzlement as she took any opportunity to break the pin and gain the upperhand.

OOC: 6 Vitality points?  1 from Move Object, 3 from battle mind, was that 2 for enhance ability?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 14, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *OOC: 6 Vitality points?  1 from Move Object, 3 from battle mind, was that 2 for enhance ability? *




_OOC: 4 (2vp + 1vp/+1 atk bonus) from battle mind, 2 from Move object (the securely fastened straps made the mask that much "heavier" to move).  The enhance ability never went off... That skill is an attack action.  Between that and the full-round charge action, a coin toss decided that you charged._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 14, 2003)

Set pulled Valara out tof the way as Vor'en and Sia went tumbling to the floor. "After they're done Val, Then I will show you how a Jedi fight's unarmed. We won't need the gloves."

Set's contiunes to watch Sia predicament worsen, feeling oddly satisfied at her discomfort. A passing thought wonders if his feeling satisfaction leads to the darkside, but he can't remember anything in the jedi code that mentions it.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 14, 2003)

Kaz gives no indication that hears Arani until the noble shuts the door to her bathroom.  It is then that he suddenly grabs the arms of Rorworr and Kelko on either side of him on the couch.  

"Didja hear that boys?" He whispers excitedly, "She's takin' a bath!  And all them Jedi are gone!  A'ight...Kelko see if we got a holo-recorder 'round here.  Woogie, gimme a boost over at that wall yonder and lessee if these here ceilin' panels give way into the bathroom.  Ok, break!"

Kaz grabs the remote from the Wookie's hands and turns the volume up a bit more to mask their movements.


----------



## Valara (Apr 14, 2003)

Valara raises a brownish-purple eyebrow at Set wondering why they wouldn't need protection, but she gave a slight shrug and nodded, _he was the Jedi afterall._  She watched the Jedi girl rolling around on the Mat with the soldier and couldn't help but grin at Sia's impish comments, _though if it comes down to the that, he might be just a bit stronger then I am, that is not my idea of a fight, besides I can think of better things to do if we are wrapped in each other like that._

"As you wish Set, I look forward to it."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 14, 2003)

"You do realise she'll skin me alive for this?"  Rorworr says mildly, as he gives Kaz a boost towards the ceiling.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"Didja hear that boys?" He whispers excitedly, "She's takin' a bath!  And all them Jedi are gone!  A'ight...Kelko see if we got a holo-recorder 'round here.  Woogie, gimme a boost over at that wall yonder and lessee if these here ceilin' panels give way into the bathroom.  Ok, break!"
> *





Sen sitting quitly in the corner all this time, with one mind still in meditation and his eyes closed, says "*That is rather undigified of you Kaz Lo. After all Arani Korden is our ally and should not be treated as a simple holo-girl, don't you think?*"

Sen goes back to quit and light thoughts of his home world... _the Blue Auroras should be appearing this season, ah how I miss them..._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 14, 2003)

_ooc:  I think I'd better make it a bubble bath, in a feeble attempt to preserve our relatively kid-friendly rating._


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 14, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *ooc:  I think I'd better make it a bubble bath, in a feeble attempt to preserve our relatively kid-friendly rating. *



_OOC: I wouldn't worry about that.  I don't think us three stooges have much, no, make that any, chance of success _


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 14, 2003)

Rorworr jumps at Set's voice, dropping Kaz in an undignified heap on the floor.

"It was all his idea, I swear!."  The Wookie points an accusing finger at the technician, puts his hands behind his back, and rapidly saunters away, whistling tunelessly.

"Master Rorworr, I do belive that was nearly a record number of breaches in etiquette, even for you.  Why, this almost rivals the time in the Royal Palace on Naboo when you..."  Em-Tee's voice is cut short as the door to the suite slides shut behind Rory and the droid as they head down towards the gym.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 14, 2003)

With a gratified sigh, Arani slips into the bath.

_I haven't had a proper bath since I left Naboo,_ she thinks.  _Naboo.  I hope everyone is okay.  I wish there were some way to contact home, let them know I'm alright, find out how everyone is.  I should be there, helping somehow, instead of relaxing in the bath.

But even though we failed, the Queen got through to Coruscant.  Help should be on its way._

Arani smiles grimly.

_And I'll be able to strike at the Federation in my own way, using my strengths for a change.  I'm certainly better at dancing than I am at underwater snake wrestling._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Vor'en...?"  Sia's auburn brows furrowed slightly. "Are we sparring or engaging in foreplay?"  *




Vor'en's voice come in muffled reply through his maladjusted mask.  "Stop trying to distract me, it's not working," he says, sounding exasperated, although it's hard to tell.  Then, as he tries to keep her from going anywhere, "Give up yet?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan made a noise somewhere between indignation and laughter.  Inevitably as it always did with her, the amusement won out and Vor'en could feel her body grow slack in his grip as she started giggling uncontrollably.  Just lots and lots of laughing.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 15, 2003)

Vor'en grunts in approval and gets back up.  With as much dignity as he can muster, he turns his mask full forward, and then walks over and puts his body armor back on.  He relaxes visibly as soon as the last strap is tightened.  Relaxes so much, in fact, that he makes a jab at his sparring partner.

"I hope you don't talk that much in a real fight- everyone will know exactly where you are.  And I don't want to _know_ what goes on in the Jedi temple, that makes you think being pinned to the mat is 'foreplay.'  I thought you jedi-types were like monks, or something."

ooc: [/bravely resits urge to make un-PC religious jokes]


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan brushes herself off as best she could, but her auburn hair still sticks in all different kinds of directions despite herself.  Slipping the outer robes back on, she yanks the belt tight and then tucks it away relatively neatly.  She shook out her leg, half-hopping around to bring feeling back into it.  For the first time today though, she actually looked a little tired.  Dipping into her force skills had definitely taken some energy out of her.

"Maybe we are," the Jedi responds with half a silly grin.  "I mean, with all the hormones going on in our little group, we are just pillars of chastity, aren't we?"

"Speaking of which.  It's Set and Valara's turn to roll on the mat and get all sweaty."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2003)

Set rolls his eyes at Sia. "Perhaps" he replies. Set lead Valara into the center of the room. "Let's begin with some Jedi meditation exersises to prepare ourselves." 

Set sits crosslegged on the floor and gestures for Valara to join him.


----------



## Valara (Apr 15, 2003)

Valara smiled at Sia's comment, her friends flirtatious encouragements were making the young amazon more bold then she would be among so many strangers in such a strange place.  "It does seem to be our turn Set," she agreed the tip of her tongue peering out from the corner of her mouth in one of her odd crooked grins.

She discards the gloves she had put on, handing them to Sia.  Reaching up behind her she checks to make sure her braids are still tight and won't come loose.  She takes a few steps away from Set to put space between them then seats herself in a mirror image to the jedi warrior.  "This isn't very much like sparring at all," she says dubiously.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 15, 2003)

Vor'en rolls his eyes at Sia, a move which is wasted since no one can see it.  He walks off the mat and turns around.  _"All the hormones?"  The hell have I gotten myself into?_  He sighs.  _Bloody hell.  Why is it that no one outside the groups who shoot people is mature by age 18?_  He waits to see how Set will fare against the primitive girl.  He is dissapointed, however.

"'Jedi meditation exercises' my foot.  Can you take her or not?"  He turns to Sia and says more quietly "What's her story?  She looks like something from a bad shipwreck holovid."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"What's her story?  She looks like something from a bad shipwreck holovid." *




"And _you_ look like a cross between titanium wall and a humorless wookie," Sia-Lan shot back in return, but her fingers pressed lightly on his arm and pulled him further back so they could speak equally quietly and not disturb the concentration of the meditating couple.

"Valara is the descendent of a Jedi who crash landed on her planet and intermarried with the people there about two hundred years ago," the Jedi began softly.  "When the Mystic Burn landed on the jungle world, she helped us escape in exchange for passage to Coruscant and the chance to be a Jedi."

Her auburn brows arched slightly, blue eyes focused on his.  "Anything else you want to know?"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 15, 2003)

_**Ping**_

The lift door slides open, as Rorworr and Em-Tee make their into the gym.

"... and after that, I seem to remember that the Admiral swore he'd never let you go on one of his starships again."

"Yes, yes, thank you, I really needed reminding of that..."  Rory frowns at the droid, then glances over at Sia.  "The titanium wall bit I can agree with, but he looks nothing like a Wookie.  Well, not much.  So, glad to see you're both still alive and conscious.  Who won?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2003)

Set after a few moments of quiet instruction Set teaches Valara to clear her mind, then prepares himself _[Battlemind +8]_. Next he rolls backward onto his back and then flips himself onto his feet, naturally falling into a ready stance _[Tumble +6]_ "Begining Jedi hand to hand techniques focus on defense. Keep yourself balanced and  use your opponents momentum against them. Now Attack me." _ Set will wait for Valara's attack then make a trip attack in response._

[OOC: Who else thinks it's unfair for Jedi not to have the martial arts feats  ]


----------



## Valara (Apr 15, 2003)

_So much for it just being the two of us without the force like I had asked._  she thought as he began to meditate.  She rolled her eyes as he tried to tell her what to do and how to defend herself, she already knew how to fight, sometimes it seemed like her life had been a string of them, so of course she knew.

_Well if he is going to open himself to the force I will as well,_ she sighs unhappily  as she opens herself up to the force, allowing it to sharpen her focus and guide her actions. [Battle-mind +5, Take 10, +3 BAB -5 vitality)

"I wasn't asking you to teach me how to fight Set, I know how to fight,  I just wanted to spar with you."  she says, clearly meaning enough talking and training lets get on with it.  She drops into a defensive stance that seems to offer a lot in the way of protection but wouldn't let her approach much closer (Total Defense).

(OOC: I think its fair Set, No one class gets everything, Jedi are already an uber-class, if you didn't also get proficiency with blaster pistols you would have a much better case for getting it in my opinion)


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2003)

"But I thought you wanted to learn the Jedi way of doing things if not..." Set shrugs, then stands up straight. "Then I see little point in sparring. A Jedi should always be willing to try new things. Knowledge is our greatest asset, and knowledge through the Force is what truly defines a Jedi." Then Set grins. "But if you just want to play..." Suddenly Set charges Valara.

[Set will atempt to tackle Valara and tickle her!]


[OOC: I didn't mean the jedi class I just meant our stat blocks  ]


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> Her auburn brows arched slightly, blue eyes focused on his.  "Anything else you want to know?"




Vor'en ignores her insult, or whatever it was, and turns towards the mat.  "No, I heard the rest when you told it to Deel."  He glances over his shoulder and sees Roworr approach.



> "So, glad to see you're both still alive and conscious.  Who won?"




Vor'en snorts.  "Do you really have to ask?  It took me ten seconds to pin her to the mat.  Would've been less, if...." he trails off.  No good letting her know that damned chatter had had an effect, or she would _never_ shut up.

"What in the name of the Sith are they _doing?_"  He exclaims suddenly, as Set charges his opponent and attempts to... tickle her.  "Get a room!" he shouts, and turns away, disgusted.  "Hey," he says to Roworr, "After they're done doing whatever the hell they're doing, how 'bout you and me go a few rounds?  I've always wanted to have my ... spar with a wookie."


----------



## Kelko (Apr 15, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Kaz gives no indication that hears Arani until the noble shuts the door to her bathroom.  It is then that he suddenly grabs the arms of Rorworr and Kelko on either side of him on the couch.
> 
> "Didja hear that boys?" He whispers excitedly, "She's takin' a bath!  And all them Jedi are gone!  A'ight...Kelko see if we got a holo-recorder 'round here.  Woogie, gimme a boost over at that wall yonder and lessee if these here ceilin' panels give way into the bathroom.  Ok, break!"
> 
> Kaz grabs the remote from the Wookie's hands and turns the volume up a bit more to mask their movements. *




Kelko glares a hole in the back of the Zabrak's horned head as Kaz scurries off to peek at Arani.  He doesn't move from his bed, instead staring into the ceiling, toward the Great Hunting Spirit.  "Why oh why do you saddle me with these cretins?" he shouts, shaking a defiant fist in the air.  I mean really, these high school hijinx were starting to get ridiculous.  Plus, Arani was his friend.  He wasn't about to insult their friendship and do something that was degrading to her, not to mention completely morally wrong...

Oh, who was he kidding.  If Arani was green-skinned and snouted, he'd be the one leading the charge.  Not for the first time, he wondered if he was too alien for his companions.  I mean, only Sen was more detached, and the guy had a pointy head and _two brains_.  Rorworr seemed to get along just fine though, so the Rodian assumed he must be over reacting.  Maybe he just needed to make a greater effort to fit in.

He stretched and stood, and turned to find himself alone with only the brooding Sen and the course Kaz.

"So..." he started, trying to find _some_ connection between the three of them, "anyone up for a game of Sabacc?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *<snip>Rory frowns at the droid, then glances over at Sia.  "The titanium wall bit I can agree with, but he looks nothing like a Wookie.  Well, not much.  So, glad to see you're both still alive and conscious.  Who won?" *




"Rory!" Sia-Lan calls out happily as she bounds over to her furry friend and gives him a big Jedi hug.  "You're right.  Wookies are so much more comfy to hug.  And you don't like being mean to me like Vor'en does."



> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> Vor'en snorts.  "Do you really have to ask?  It took me ten seconds to pin her to the mat.  Would've been less, if...." he trails off.  No good letting her know that damned chatter had had an effect, or she would never shut up.
> *




Letting go she sighed and then grinned at the wookie while Vor'en answered Rory's question.  "Well, listen to the guy talk...you'd think I was the world's biggest wimp?  Am I really?"

She starts flexing her muscles, which through all those layers of robes looked more comical than threatening.



> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> "What in the name of the Sith are they doing?"  He exclaims suddenly, as Set charges his opponent and attempts to... tickle her.  "Get a room!" he shouts, and turns away, disgusted.  <snip>*




"They would be doing the sweaty and rolling around part," Sia suggested to Vor'en perhaps not so helpfully and then much louder as she pumps her arm up and down.  "You go girl!  Kick that Jedi's butt all the way to Coruscant!  Show him who's queen of the jungle!"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Rory!" Sia-Lan calls out happily as she bounds over to her furry friend and gives him a big Jedi hug.  "You're right.  Wookies are so much more comfy to hug.  And you don't like being mean to me like Vor'en does."*



"Aw, I'm sure he didn't really mean it."  Rorworr hugs Sia, knowing from past experience to not squeeze to hard.  The medical bills for other people's cracked ribs can really mount up...


			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"What in the name of the Sith are they doing?"  He exclaims suddenly, as Set charges his opponent and attempts to... tickle her.  "Get a room!" he shouts, and turns away, disgusted.  "Hey," he says to Roworr, "After they're done doing whatever the hell they're doing, how 'bout you and me go a few rounds?  I've always wanted to have my ... spar with a wookie." *



"I really don't know..."  Rorworr raises an eyebrow.  "Maybe it's some ancient Jedi martial art?"  He grins.  "A scrap sounds like fun.  Only without the armor, OK?  My fur doesn't offer quite the protection of a blast vest."

Turning to Sia, he whispers in a slightly worried tone.  "Just how much better than you is he?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rorworr _*
> Turning to Sia, he whispers in a slightly worried tone.  "Just how much better than you is he?" *




Sia whispers back.  "I don't know...I spent most of the time with him on top of me, sweaty and grunting.  Is this what sparring is supposed to be like outside of the Jedi Temple?"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 15, 2003)

"Hmm?  Well, from that description, it doesn't sound too much like sparring.  On the other hand, if he ends up top of me, sweaty and grunting, then I think you can take it as just part of his fighting style."  Rorworr winks at Sia, before calling over to the battling Set and Valara.

"Come on you two, get a move on.  She can't be all that ticklish, surely?"

Rory will do his best to dodge any objects thrown in his direction by either of the combatants


----------



## Valara (Apr 16, 2003)

OOC: I believe Set had initiative over me so my total defense should still be in effect till after his charge, defense 22 I believe.  We should definitely be waiting for the results of our actions here.

IC:
Valara smirked her approval of Set's charge, finally they were going to get into the heart of the fight.  To her, what Sia and Vor'en had been doing wasn't fighting, it was fooling around, she wanted to fight him, punches and kicks.

She made sure to plant her left foot solidly as she swung her right leg around in a round house kick.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 16, 2003)

Sia-Lan sighed to herself, dropping slowly behind the others and leaving them talking by the mat as she went to sit down on a bench not too far away.  The energy of the day's activites wore on her bubbly personality in many ways, thrown on top of a few rather impertinent force tricks, everything felt...exhausting.

Pulling her legs up onto the bench and crossing them into a lotus position, Sia rested her wrists on her knees.  The dimming light from the sun filtered through her hair, bursting the auburn locks into a fiery sparkle of color.  Her lips curved slightly into a smile and she chuckled to herself as she observed Valara up the ante on Set.

Closing her eyes, she concentrated on her body, clearing her  mind of distractions.  Hormones!  Set, Valara, Arani and Dorn...not to mention Kaz-Lo sure had enough for everyone...good thing Sia-Lan Wezz was immune to silly things like that!

Or was she?

OOC: Heal Self - take 10


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2003)

*Set vs. Valara
Round 1!*

Set prepares himself for battle, somersaulting into the middle of the sparring mat.  The acrobatic display was impressive...  most impressive.  For a moment or two, the pair stand in the middle of the middle of the mat striking martially artistic poses which could be photographed, printed and sold as posters to be hung on the walls of human males, aged 14 to 30.  They both wait for the other to strike...  and wait...  and wait...

Suddenly, Set leaps forward his arms stretched out and his fingers hooked into claws.  Before his tantilizingly twitching digets can reach her ribs and send her into fits of laughter, Set is brought up short by Valara's boot sailing through the air.  It lands solidly in the middle of his face.  With a sickening crunch, Set's nose breaks and blood begins to dribble down his chin.  Set's head spins with pain as he almost passes out.

_Set failed the touch attack to tickle, and Valara made a critical hit on Set [-4 WP]!  Luckily, Set just barely made the Saving throw to not pass out.  Set is fatigued, -2 penalty Str and Dex.

Set: VP/WP 27/11; Def 16 (15); Atk +4 (+6) melee (1d3), +5 (+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2 (+1)

Valara: VP/WP 14/12; Def 18; Atk +2 (+5) melee (1d4), +4 (+7) ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2_


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 16, 2003)

Set Harth Bleeds...

_OOC: See I told you I need some martial arts feats  _


----------



## Valara (Apr 16, 2003)

Valara's eyes widen slightly at the blood but she shrugs keeping on her gaurd, she knew Set could heal himself with the force, if he wanted to, thoug she wasn't really happy that she had ruined his looks for the moment.  But what did he expect the girl to do, she had had no clue about what he was doing.

"Not using the pads was your idea Set, we can stop, if you want to."  She said, her voice saying just as clearly that she didn't want to.  "You can heal yourself yes?" she asks slightly worried.  She doesn't drop her gaurd, but she doesn't press the attack either.

(Total defense)


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 16, 2003)

Set's crossed eyes attempt to focus on Valara with difficulty, unfortunately her two selves fail to properly align themselves into one whole Valara. "Not quite what I intended to happen." slurs Set through the blood dripping down his face. "No, bleeding will stop in a moment. I hope." Set tilts his head back and pinches his nose, struggling not to fall over. "I'm thinking I've had enough for now." 

_Internal monlogue: "Sithspit, that hurts. I keep forgetting she's not city born, she doesn't understand my sutle cultural quriks, I'll need to be less obtuse in the future. Now be gracious Set, you got an audience."_

"I better get myself cleaned up Val, we can do this again another time. Perhaps without the bloodshead and my own clumsyness." 

Set will wobble towards the door ignoring the laughs of the others and still keeping his head back and his nose pinched.

_"I gonna have to have Sen take a look at this nose, I think it's broke" Muses Set in great pain, which he pushes aside with jedi disipline._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 16, 2003)

Sia-Lan's concentration abruptly lost it when she heard the rather sickening crunch of Set's nose being smashed.  Blinking slightly, she stared at the whole rather bloody mess a bit horrified but slightly fascinated.  Well...sparring _that_ definitely was.

"Set!  Don't wander around with a broken nose," she scolds jumping up from her seat to walk quickly over to the bloody Jedi while discarding her rough outer robe carelessly to one side.  She pulled loose one of the softer inner white robes and pressed that against his mangled face to stem the bleeding.  "You don't look so pretty right about now," the auburn-haired Jedi informed him wryly as she slipped the outer robe back on.  "We can ask Sen to come down and help you while you go sit on the bench."

"But don't worry Val," Sia added with a concerned look at her friend.  "I think he'll be just fine as long as he behaves."


OOC: Sia's the only Jedi with Heal Another FYI, not Sen, but he does have Treat Injury.  And I totally agree that I would love to have combat martial arts.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 16, 2003)

Vor'en winces as Set takes a foot to the face.  _Ouch.  Now _that's_ sparring._  Out loud, he opines "Nice kick," and turns to Roworr.  "That didn't take long.  So how about it?"

ooc: Yeah, CMA is pretty sweet.  As Roworr is about to discover....


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 16, 2003)

After Set's broken nose, Rorworr looks a little less confident about entering the sparing ring, but does anyway.

"Alright then, tough guy, show me what you've got."  He smiles, taking what he hopes is a defensive stance.  He's ready to smack one on Vor'en if he gets the chance though.


_Fighting defensively, hoping not to get hit on the first round _


----------



## Valara (Apr 16, 2003)

Valara's stance drops from a defensive one into a more natural one, as she approaches Set and Sia.  She lowers her her face to look at the ground to show that she was sorry. She steps behind him and encircles him with her arms, lying her her chin on his shoulder.

"I am sorry to have caused you lasting harm, how may I please you?" she asks quietly, not wanting to upset him, make him hate her, or hurt her chances of becoming a jedi.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 17, 2003)

As only the song of crickets reply to Kelko's attempt at socialization, the Rodian's bulbuous black eyes narrow and his snout puckers in frustration.

_That's what I get for trying to start a conversation with two deep thinkers... or maybe three, if you count each of Sen's brains...  If Deel was here, I know I'd have at least one player... but then again, I'd probably have much less money.  I guess it all balances out in the end._

"Fine, I'll play by myself," he says, moving towards the nearest table and plunking himself down with a deck of cards.  All he wants to do is relax and unwind, and prepare himself for the hunt.  If these guys don't want to play along, he'll do it himself!


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 17, 2003)

Set holds Sia's robes to his bloody face and ackwardly pats Valara hands at his waist. He response is muffled but understandable. "Accidents happen Val, I'll be fine. You did nothing wrong. Are we going to find a doctor or something. My nose is starting to throb."

_Set will follow anyone who leads him, trying his best to breath through his mouth and not drown in his own blood_


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 17, 2003)

Kaz had picked himself up after being unceremoniously dropped to the floor and, looking abashed, headed for another room.  _I know we got a holo-recorder 'round here somewheres..._

After half of a minute of futile searching and a few ideas to dismantle and "borrow" one of the ones he'd seen in a wall in the lobby, the Zabrak's concience gets the better of him.  _Dad gummit, that just ain't no way to treat a lady that ain't been nuthin but nice to you now is it?, he wonders.

Resigned, he comes back into the common room and plops down across from Kelko, "Hey man, sorry 'bout what I said 'bout you bein a lady and all.  I mean, Rodians all kinda look the same y'know?  To us humans anyways.  Whatcha playin', Sabbac?  Well shoot, partner, that's one'a my favorites!"_


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 18, 2003)

_*The Star Wars Iconic Characters...

The Real World:  Mrlsst*

Day 1

Arani takes a bubble bath.
Kelko and Kaz play strip Sabacc.
Vor'en "rassles" with Sia-Lan.
Valara breaks Set's nose.
Sen gets homesick.

If only Deel could see them now._

As the others attend to their wounds, playing cards or bath water, as the case may be,  Rorworr waits in the middle of the mat for a match against Vor'en.  While he waits, he notices a few red spots on the mat, where Set's nose dripped.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 18, 2003)

Sia-Lan guided Set over to the bench and pressed her hands on each shoulder to get him to sit down.  Then she motioned for Valara to either sit beside Set or stand behind him.

"Either way, hold his hand, Valara,...I'm sure he'll like that alot," she spoke with a wink to her worried friend.  If Set started to speak or even make a noise, Sia flicked a finger into his forehead to shut him up.  "You be quiet and concentrate on not bleeding all over me."

Cool fingers rested on Set's forehead and along one side of his face, quickly warming to the touch as Sia closed her eyes briefly.  Her mind swept away the distractions of the two males sparring behind her, of the worried woman standing nearby, leaving room only for the injured Jedi before her.  Her physical touch was gentle, compassionate...her mental touch with the Force a window into the innate goodness that lay within the confines of Sia-Lan's thoughts...despite her rather lopsided sense of humor.

OOC: Heal Another


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 19, 2003)

The door to Arani's room opens, and a huge cloud of steam billows out.  After a moment, the steam disperses, leaving Arani (not at all huge) dressed in her usual Corellian chic.  She smiles contentedly as she wipes her fogged-over goggles.

"I feel *so* much better.  I've been wanting to do that since we left Naboo!  Now," she says as she stretches, "I feel ready for anything."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 19, 2003)

Vor'en takes sort of the same strategey with Roworr that he did with Sia- relying on the openings that their lack of training presents to him whilst protecting himself completely from their own strikes.  Off course, the "pin to the mat" option is a lot less tenable when you're dealing with 2 meters or more of wookie.

ooc: Total defense, and move right next to Roworr.  AoO just normal strikes.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2003)

*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 1!*

Vor'en and Roworr warily circle each other near the center of the mat, each looking for an opening.  Vor'en moves in, and as soon as he is within reach of Rorworr's long, hairy arms, the wookiee takes a swipe at his head.  Vor'en deftly ducks under the blow, and lunges forward to plant a punch squarely in Rorworr's midsection.  His fist only meets hardened abdominal muscles, and the wookiee seems to be virtually unaffected by the bruising blow.

_Rorworr readies an action to defensively attack Vor'en, when he comes within reach, but misses.  Vor'en retaliates with an AoO and hits for -5 VP.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 18/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1_

Meanwhile, the bones of Set's nose grind together, as Sia-Lan tries vainly to set them back into place in preparation for a Force healing.

_That Heal Other Check will have to wait until I get off of work and back to my Rulebook._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 19, 2003)

Nothing to see here, folk, move along...


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 19, 2003)

Freshly scrubbed and full of energy, Arani looks around the room.  Sen is meditating.  The boys are playing cards.  Most of the group is down at the gym beating each other up.  No.

_I'm on a nice planet for once._ she thinks.  _I may as well take advantage of it while I can.  Since this is a hotel, there should be some sort of brochure or something listing points of local interest._

Arani searches the room for some sort of tourist guide.  She's in the mood for some culture - a play, an art gallery, a concert, something.  Failing that, she's hoping to at least find a local dance club.  If she can't find anything, she may be reduced to staying in the room and watching the _Ithorian Idol_ finals.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 19, 2003)

Rorworr grunts slightly as Vor'en's punch lands, and decides his strategy isn't working.  Taking a leaf out of the soldier's book, he makes a grab for Vor'en, trying to pull his legs out from under him.

_Trip attack, so no AoO _


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 20, 2003)

Dorn had been wandering the hotel grounds, exploring a bit, but also using the time to reflect on the fact that Arani had actually said yes when he asked her if she would like him to escort her to the ball. He had expected her to decline, especially since she had so often tried to avoid him in the past. But she had said yes! Women were so confusing...not for the first time he found himself wishing that traditional Jedi training included some courses on female behavior and the reasoning behind it.

Dorn pauses for a moment in his wanderings to appreciate the extraordinary view available to him from the large window he had been walking past. He takes in the scenery while bringing himself to a semi-meditative state, trying to calm himself from the most un-Jedi-like excitement he was feeling over the fact that he would be escorting Arani to the ball. He had to get control of himself. He should act like a Jedi, not some smitten schoolboy. He still couldn't figure out why she affected him this way. Sure, she was beautiful...and funny...and intelligent...and...well, the list went on and on...but he was dedicated to the Force. It was all he had ever known. Being a Jedi Knight was his destiny, and it was all he had ever thought about. Well, until a few months ago anyway.

Why did she have to be so beautiful?

Closing his eyes with a sigh, Dorn takes a deep breath and clears his mind of such thoughts. He thinks of Sen and the example he set. Sen made it look so easy, being the perfect Jedi padawan. Dorn knew that he would certainly never catch Sen pining away for a beautiful girl. His minds were always were they should be, on the living Force. 

Opening his eyes, Dorn takes another breath and starts walking toward the nearest turbolift. He had been gone quite a while and thought it was past time for him to check back in with his friends. Where Arani would be. Not that that had anything to do with his quickening step. Not at all. He was eager to ask Sen about some meditation techniques and to make sure that his companions hadn't gotten into any trouble without him. That was all. Obviously that was all.

As he steps into the turbolift and feels it shoot up to the floor of the suite they were using, Dorn resolves to stop letting these foolish thoughts fill his head. He needed to get this taken care of before he was called back to Coruscant, or his master would definitely have a thing or two to say to him. He would accompany Arani to the ball as a protector and a friend. That was all. Surely he could manage that. He was a Jedi, and Jedi were aloof from all but their duty. He was sure that Sen would tell him exactly the same thing if asked. Sia-Lan, on the other hand, would probably have something else entirely to say, but Dorn knew that trying to talk to her about it would probably drive him to the Dark Side.

Walking from the turbolift to the suite, Dorn can't help but smile as he thinks of Sia. She was the wildest, the most unpredictable, and usually the most annoying Jedi that he had ever known, yet she somehow managed to hold his affection and friendship anyway. How did she do that? It was a gift, one that went beyond the mysteries of the Force.

Realizing that he is actually in a very good mood, Dorn lets his worries slip away. He has centered himself and gotten control over his feelings. He wouldn't think these foolish, irresponsible thoughts about Arani anymore. He was a Jedi, and he would behave as such. His resolve firmly in place, he taps the entry key to the suite and steps in with a warm smile for his friends.

Of course, the moment he sees Arani, resplendant and fresh from her bath, all thoughts he has of maintaining his resolve fly right out the window.

Dorn pauses for a moment, then, realizing that he is staring at Arani, covers his embarrassment with a cough and glances around at Kaz, Kelko, and Sen.

"Well...hello everybody. I...uh...I see that you've managed to stay out of trouble while I was wandering the grounds. That's pretty unexpected."

He glances back at Arani and smiles, doing his best to act completely casual.

"You look radiant today, Arani."

Realizing that that didn't sound very casual at all, he quickly moves on to another subject.

"So, what's up? Where is everybody else? I don't hear Sia making fun of anybody, so she must be somewhere else..."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 20, 2003)

"Valara, maybe you should go call Sen down to help out," Sia-Lan spoke while trying not to hurt Set too much in her attempt to heal his broken nose.  "He's got some first-aid experience and hopefully a medpac up there in the hotel room."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 20, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> "You look radiant today, Arani."
> *





Surprised, Arani takes a step back, only to trip over a convenient ottoman.  After a moment's hesitation, she manages to keep her footing.

*



			"So, what's up? Where is everybody else? I don't hear Sia making fun of anybody, so she must be somewhere else..."
		
Click to expand...


*
"Sia and most of the others are down at the gym, sparring.  I'm surprised no one's broken anything yet.

I was just looking for a guide to the city.  I was hoping to see some sights, or something.  While we're here.  I don't know if anyone wanted to come or not."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2003)

*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 2!*

Vor'en continues to bob and weave to avoid the wookiee's massive swings.  Boxing the guardsman in on either side with his long arms, Rorworr lunges in.  Hemmed in, Vor'en can find nowhere to escape to, and no opening to exploit...  Rorworr grabs Vor'en by the shoulders, lifts him a meter off the ground and bodily throws him to the ground with a defiant yawp.

_A surprisingly successful trip attempt by Rorworr.  Vor'en is prone.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 18/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1_




			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Sia and most of the others are down at the gym, sparring.  I'm surprised no one's broken anything yet.*




Cut to the sparring room, where Sia-Lan gingerly attends to Set's crumpled nose...  Once again, she fails to wrench it back into its proper shape.

Cut to a panoramic shot of the hotel exterior, where the resonant echoes of Set's painfully anguished cry can be heard faintly in the background.  A flock of birds takes flight from a nearby bamboo grove.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *I was just looking for a guide to the city.  I was hoping to see some sights, or something.  While we're here.  I don't know if anyone wanted to come or not." *




Indeed, there are several holo brochures and pamphets on the nearby sights and attractions...

The immediate area is composed of the University Campus, and a fairly typical college town.  Bars, dance clubs, take-out resaurants and theatres are prevalent.  Although no special events seem to planned this evening...  It a weekday, locally, and it appears that mid-term tests are scheduled for the end of the week.

There are also several widelife preserves amongst the tidal flats and flood plains.  The closest is an hour's drive away, however, and they'll all be closing at sundown, which can't be more than an hour away.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 20, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> Cut to a panoramic shot of the hotel exterior, where the resonant echoes of Set's painfully anguished cry can be heard faintly in the background.  A flock of birds takes flight from a nearby bamboo grove.*




"Did any of you just hear something?"  Arani shrugs.  "In any case, I have brochures.  Many, many brochures.  There are some bars in the area, but after the last time . . .  Perhaps we could just take a walk, look around, and catch the sunset while we're out?  I mean I could.  I mean we could, if you wanted to come, but you don't have to, but you could if you wanted.  Or not.  That's fine too."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> "Did any of you just hear something?"  Arani shrugs.  "In any case, I have brochures.  Many, many brochures.  There are some bars in the area, but after the last time . . .  Perhaps we could just take a walk, look around, and catch the sunset while we're out?  I mean I could.  I mean we could, if you wanted to come, but you don't have to, but you could if you wanted.  Or not.  That's fine too." *




Dorn blinks at Arani, almost as if he doesn't quite understand what she just said...or maybe it's just surprise at the sudden opportunity he has to spend time with her. Fortunately, he seems to recover his wits quickly and he smiles warmly.

"Well, sure. That sounds like a great idea, Arani. I've just been wandering around a little myself, but I think it would be a lot more enjoyable with somebody to share it with. Especially if we can catch that sunset."

Suddenly remembering that there are others in the room, Dorn clears his throat and glances toward them.

"So...uh...I know I just got here, but Arani and I are going out for a little while. You fellas enjoy that sabbac game and let me know who wins, ok? We'll be in touch."

Motioning in a gentlemanly fashion for Arani precede him to the door, Dorn throws a quick smile back at Kaz, Kelko, and Sen.

"See you when we get back."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 21, 2003)

The thud as Vor'en hit the floor distracts Sia-Lan from her concentration and she winces slightly as Set yelps.  "Sorry.  Maybe we should get someone else to help you out.  Though the pounding back there isn't helping!" she calls out to the two males sparring behind her.

If she can continue to heal, she will, but otherwise she will find a comm panel and connect to their hotel room.  "Sen!  Hey Sen!  Are you there?  Stop trying to meditate on your red belt!  Set got himself banged up and could use some help."  

Her finger still pressing the button, Sia glanced at the wookie and his prone partner.  "And I think Vor'en might need you in a minute, too.  Better bring a nice extra large medpac."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 21, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Motioning in a gentlemanly fashion for Arani precede him to the door, Dorn throws a quick smile back at Kaz, Kelko, and Sen.
> 
> "See you when we get back." *




Arani quickly slips out the door before her bath-inspired courage has a chance to fade _(and conveniently just before Sia-lan calls Sen.  A bleeding Jedi would spoil the mood.)_  

When Dorn follows her out into the hall, she turns and looks up into his eyes.

"Well, then.  Here we are.  Let's find a path, and see where it takes us."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 21, 2003)

Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow

Set slaps at Sia's hands. *"Stop It, your making it worse."*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> If she can continue to heal, she will, but otherwise she will find a comm panel and connect to their hotel room.  "Sen!  Hey Sen!  Are you there?  Stop trying to meditate on your red belt!  Set got himself banged up and could use some help."
> 
> Her finger still pressing the button, Sia glanced at the wookie and his prone partner.  "And I think Vor'en might need you in a minute, too.  Better bring a nice extra large medpac." *




Sen will roust himself from his meditations and come into the room. He will take everything in quickly and approach Sia-Lan and Set. Looking over Set's nose, he will break out his medpac. "*Now let me see what have here Set... hmm, broken for sure. You should be more careful while... practicing...* Sen will say with a smile, not sure of what happened in here but it he is sure it would be a good story. He will then apply his first aid skills to try and treat Set _Treat Injury +5 with medpac, if I can take 10 I will_


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 21, 2003)

As Arani, Dorn, and finally Sen all leave, Kaz appears to take no notice, concentrating fully on he and Kelko's game of Sabbac.  

However, a tiny Darth Kaz appears on his shoulder which only he can percieve and begins to speak to him...

"Reach on over there and strangle that damn Rodian if'n ya know what's good for ya.  Ain't nuthin but trouble and he's gonna getcha keelt." 

On his other shoulder, a stunted, green version of himself appears in Jedi robes and speaks strangely,

"Frag him, and help you he cannot.  Your buddy, he is." 

Kaz's face screws up and he scratches one of his horns.

"Now don't yall go listenin to that little rascal.  All Rodians're varmints and Vor'en's gone and left his rifle!  It's exterminatin' time!"

"Listen not to him.  Tainted with cheap beer and tawdry music, he is.  The Rodian means you no harm!  Hardly sporting, killing this one would be."

"Well...dang, we did think he was a woman didn't we?  I guess I ain't got no comeback fer that one."

The little green Kaz nods and disappears in a flash of light.

"But who cares!?  Frag the little gender-ambiguous twirp anyway!"

A flash of purple lightning hits Darth Kaz in the rear and sends him tumbling off Kaz Lo's shoulder and onto the floor where the two sides of his concience tussle and hurl insults at each other.  The real Kaz Lo is left to merely scratch his horns and continue the Sabbac the game, leaving his concience to bicker amongst itself until a decision can be reached on the fate of Kelko.


----------



## Valara (Apr 21, 2003)

Valara's face is filled with sympathy for Set's pain, she had his hand in her own gently patting it, or if he wanted to, to squeeze it for the pain Sia's failed attempts to set Set's nose were causing the jedi.  "I must do something for you to make up for this," the girl insisted.

"Would the Pathfinder's Bacta be helpful, I know it can heal stuff really fast."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 21, 2003)

Entirely ignoring Sia, Rorworr bellows loudly as he throws himself at Vor'en, trying to keep the soldier down on the mat.

_Rather overenthusiastic grapple/pin attempt..._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 22, 2003)

_ooc:  I think that the Dorn and Arani scene can probably cut to a cheesy "romantic walking around the city" montage at this point.  Buying flowers from street vendors, staring at an ornate decorative fountain - you know the drill.  For that matter, we could just put in a tape of *Roman Holiday*._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 22, 2003)

_ooc: Awww...and here I was writing this wonderful post exploring Dorn's romantic side...but ok, we can settle for the montage. _

Dorn thoroughly enjoys his leisurely walk through the city with Arani, his "resolve" to remain aloof from his feelings fading more into memory with each step they take. The memorable sunset is made even more beautiful by the fact that he shares it with Arani, though, for some odd reason, he can't shake this odd feeling that the time is just zipping by...almost like somebody has their finger on a fast forward button....


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 22, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *ooc: Awww...and here I was writing this wonderful post exploring Dorn's romantic side...but ok, we can settle for the montage.  *




_ooc:  Hey, don't let me stop you!  I'm listening!_


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 22, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc:  Hey, don't let me stop you!  I'm listening!  *




_ooc: Well, ok, if you insist. Maybe we can just ease up on that fast forward button for a moment here. _ 

Dorn marvels at the sunset as he leans against the railing of the observation deck, his thoughts as much on the young noblewoman beside him as they are on the lovely display nature is painting just over the horizon. How he even got to this moment is beyond him, and he is almost afraid to speak for fear that it will shatter everything and send him back to the reality of the life he has been leading up until now. He loved being a Jedi. He knew his place in the universe and it pleased him. He didn't even mind that it meant he had to crash on the occasional jungle planet or that he was forced to listen to Sia's constant ribbing. He was happy with all of it.  This, however, was infinitely better than anything he had known before. It was just a sunset...he had seen so many before...strange how the presence of one person changes everything. A few months ago, he would have laughed at the very notion. Things were different now, though, and, while it was confusing, it was also oddly exhilarating. 

Smiling to himself, Dorn steals a glance at Arani as she admires the sunset. The reddish cast of the light suited her, he thought. Well, to be honest, he thought any light suited her, but this was nice. The way the light outlined her lithe figure and caught her hair...the way her eyes seemed to dance in the shadow of the glare...he hadn't seen anyone like her before. 

Dorn sighs and glances back at the horizon as the sun dipped behind it. His master would disapprove of these thoughts. Master Aubrin would disapprove of the whole thing. Dorn was sure that, at the very least, it would rate a strong two hour lecture on the perils that personal attachment holds for a Jedi.

Better not to think of Master Aubrin now. Dorn refused to spoil things by worrying about that.

Dorn looks back to Arani with a small smile, the fading light glinting warmly in his eyes as he regards her.

"So tell me, Arani. There is something I have been wondering for quite a while now...and tell me if I am being too forward. But...why is it that you don't have a young nobleman waiting for you breathlessly back on Naboo? Or do you, and have I just been completely unobservant?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Set Harth _*Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow.Ow
> 
> Set slaps at Sia's hands. "Stop It, your making it worse." *




Sia slaps his hand right back.  "Stop being such a big Jedi baby.  Don't you want to impress your woman with your Jedi fortitude?" she suggested with a slight teasing smile.



> _Originally posted by Sen Udo-Mal _*
> <snip> "Now let me see what have here Set... hmm, broken for sure. You should be more careful while... practicing..." Sen will say with a smile, not sure of what happened in here but it he is sure it would be a good story. <snip>[/i] *




At that, Sia stifled a giggle but tried to look serious and utterly failed.  "He got in the way of Valara's foot," she explained with  half a grin and then jumped slightly as Rory threw himself at the solider with a loud roar.  "Whoa!  That's not a comforting sight, is it?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 22, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> Dorn looks back to Arani with a small smile, the fading light glinting warmly in his eyes as he regards her.
> 
> "So tell me, Arani. There is something I have been wondering for quite a while now...and tell me if I am being too forward. But...why is it that you don't have a young nobleman waiting for you breathlessly back on Naboo? Or do you, and have I just been completely unobservant?" *




_ooc:  Well done.  Very well done indeed._

Arani hesitates.  "I'm not a Jedi," she says.  She laughs.  "You've probably noticed that by now, yes?  But in one way we're the same."

She turns, and looks very seriously at Dorn.  "You and I - our destinies have already been planned out for us.  You will be a Jedi Knight, and some day a great Jedi Master.  I'm going to finish my studies, marry a nobleman from a slightly better family than mine, and spend the rest of my life as a moderately successful politician and mother of enough children to ensure the continuation of the family line.  That's my future."

Arani turns back to look at the sunset.  "My family invites eligible young men over, sometimes.  Nothing ever comes of it.  My mother thinks it's because I'm too wrapped up in machines and school and my friends, but she's wrong.  At least mostly wrong.  I just never felt anything for the men she introduces me to.  I never felt that way about anybody, until -"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 22, 2003)

Set will attempt to hold still under Sen's care. All the while trying to stare daggers at Sia, which seems much less menacing with a broken nose and a bloody face.

*"Thank you for the offer Valara but Sen has arrived with his medpac. Let see what he can do." *


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 22, 2003)

Vor'en hits the ground with a thud and the sound of air escaping the lungs in a rush.  Despite his predicament, he makes a note in his head about Set's scream, and it's relation to the same noise made by the female of the species.  He resolves to inform him of the remarkable similarity as soon as it proves convient.

Right!  Back to work.  Vor'en kicks his legs up in the air and vaults up to his feet.  He comes up swinging, going for simple punches to the torso, trying to fend off the several hundred pounds of wookie bearing down on him.  It was more than a little intimidating.

ooc: I'm not sure what the initiative order is, but I think I get a chance to get up before Roworr's turn whether I go before or after him- in round 2 if after, in round 3 if before.  I hope.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 23, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *ooc: I'm not sure what the initiative order is, but I think I get a chance to get up before Roworr's turn whether I go before or after him- in round 2 if after, in round 3 if before.  I hope.  *




_







*OOC:*


 He must have hit you harder than you thought...  You're already in Round 3.  Earlier, Rorworr had readied and action against you, so his initiative comes just before yours now.





_







*OOC:*




*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 3!*

Fur streaming behind him, Rorworr leaps through the air with a barbaric roar.  Stunned by the sight of a nearly full-grown wookiee hovering over him, Vor'en simply can't get out of the way in time.  Rory lands heavily on top of Vor'en, crushing the breath out of for a second time.  He tries to wriggle his way out from beneath the smothering fur, but only manages to tangle himself up in wookiee arms and legs.

_Hoo-rah!  Rorworr continues his lucky streak...  A successful grapple.  Since Vor'en could not stand up, I tried an opposed grapple check to see what he could do...  And Vor'en rolled miserably.  You are both grappled and prone.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 18/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1_

Sen uses the medpack to kill the throbbing pain in Set's nose, though the occasional shooting pain still breaks through.  He re-aligns the bones long enough for Sia-Lan to tickle the jagged edges into mending together.  The bleeding stops, as does the pain.  The wound appears to be fully healed in a matter of moments...  

_[Back to full WP, Set.]_

...And unless someone looks closely, they'd never notice that Set's nose is not quite as perfectly symmetrical as it used to be.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 23, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She turns, and looks very seriously at Dorn.  "You and I - our destinies have already been planned out for us.  You will be a Jedi Knight, and some day a great Jedi Master.  I'm going to finish my studies, marry a nobleman from a slightly better family than mine, and spend the rest of my life as a moderately successful politician and mother of enough children to ensure the continuation of the family line.  That's my future."
> 
> Arani turns back to look at the sunset.  "My family invites eligible young men over, sometimes.  Nothing ever comes of it.  My mother thinks it's because I'm too wrapped up in machines and school and my friends, but she's wrong.  At least mostly wrong.  I just never felt anything for the men she introduces me to.  I never felt that way about anybody, until -" *




Dorn watches Arani for a moment, letting her words sink in. The very fact that she is saying this much to him in the first place is amazing to him. After she had spent so much time avoiding him, he now feels almost like a parched man who had been wandering the desert for weeks before finally coming upon an oasis. He shakes his head slightly at that thought and smiles to himself as he leans forward against the railing.

"No, you aren't a Jedi, but when you talk about things like destiny you sound an awful lot like one."

He sighs, pausing as he watches the last glimmers of faded sunlight disappearing beneath the darkening sky. 

"You know, I've never felt...that way...about anybody before either. I'd never even given it much thought until recently. I was always so consumed by my training, so busy trying to live up to my own destiny. But that all seems smaller now...less significant. I mean, it's still important, very much so...but it's not everything anymore."

He looks at Arani again, his hand gently, almost tentatively reaching out to touch hers. His touch is so light that it's barely perceptible, but the warmth behind it is evident.

"I feel almost like I'm taking my first steps into a larger world. A world where destiny doesn't matter as much. Does that make any sense? I know these kinds of things probably sound silly coming from a Jedi..."

Dorn smiles at Arani and then looks away, laughing softly, almost as if he is a little embarrassed.

"I don't know, Arani...am I making any sense at all? Or should I just be quiet now before I completely ruin this lovely evening?"

Dorn grins casually, but his hand still rests lightly against hers, and his eyes betray his emotions despite dusk's darkening light.


----------



## Valara (Apr 23, 2003)

Valara looks deeply into Sia's eyes, and its not a friendly look, not at all.  She gives an angry shake of her head that sets her braids to swaying, almost hitting the nose she had so recently broken.  "I am not HIS woman," she says angrily, "not anyone's but myself."

Valara leaves the gym not waiting for an answer.  Taking the turbolift back to the suite, she takes hold of the bathroom so recently vacated by the noble woman.  Sighing she starts the bath flowing letting billowing clouds of steam obscure her as she slipped into the tub.  Out of curiosity she poured a layer of bubbles into the tub which covered her much more thoroughly then the steam had.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

Sia-Lan sighs and then smiles wryly.  "Open mouth, insert foot.  I have done it again, haven't I, Sen?  It seems to be my lot in life you know, to always say and do the wrong things."

Now that Set was healed, the young Jedi turned her attention back toward the match, watching with curious blue eyes at the turn it had taken.  One auburn brow arched slightly as Rory threw himself at Vor'en and crushed the man to the mat.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Valara looks deeply into Sia's eyes, and its not a friendly look, not at all.  She gives an angry shake of her head that sets her braids to swaying, almost hitting the nose she had so recently broken.  "I am not HIS woman," she says angrily, "not anyone's but myself."
> 
> Valara leaves the gym not waiting for an answer.  Taking the turbolift back to the suite, she takes hold of the bathroom so recently vacated by the noble woman.  Sighing she starts the bath flowing letting billowing clouds of steam obscure her as she slipped into the tub.  Out of curiosity she poured a layer of bubbles into the tub which covered her much more thoroughly then the steam had. *




_ooc:  Good move.  I know from experience that a bubblebath will make everything better._


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"I feel almost like I'm taking my first steps into a larger world. A world where destiny doesn't matter as much. Does that make any sense? I know these kinds of things probably sound silly coming from a Jedi..."
> 
> Dorn smiles at Arani and then looks away, laughing softly, almost as if he is a little embarrassed.
> 
> ...




Arani suddenly notices that she's shivering slightly, and not from the cold.

"I think . . . . . I think if we talk about the future any more, I'm going to start crying.  We're here, and we're together right now.  I never thought I'd even have this much."

Arani smiles at Dorn, her pale blue eyes twinkling in the growing darkness.

"I think you're supposed to kiss me now."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

OOC:  Pulls out a hankie and dabs at her eyes.  Then plots her next match-making scheme...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 23, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arani smiles at Dorn, her pale blue eyes twinkling in the growing darkness.
> 
> "I think you're supposed to kiss me now." *




Dorn's dark eyes search Arani's, his mind suddenly unable to comprehend anything beyond her nearness to him. As he leans in close to her, time seems to freeze and he feels his heart suddenly trying to hammer its way through his chest. Feeling almost like he has found himself in some master artist's sunset dream brought to life, Dorn quietly brushes his lips against Arani's in a kiss that he had never even thought possible before this moment. His mouth lingers against hers before he pulls back slightly to look into her eyes again, his hand reaching up to lightly trace the outline of her cheek as he smiles.

"Does this mean that you won't be avoiding me so much anymore?"


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 23, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Pulls out a hankie and dabs at her eyes.  Then plots her next match-making scheme...  *




_OOC: Hey, maybe it's time you used those remarkable matchmaking skills of yours for your own benefit! _


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dorn Tavers _*
> OOC: Hey, maybe it's time you used those remarkable matchmaking skills of yours for your own benefit!  *




OOC: Matching making the matchmaker?  Inconceivable!  That's just simply not allowed.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"Does this mean that you won't be avoiding me so much anymore?" *




"I haven't decided yet.  You may need to kiss me a few more times."

There's a voice at the back of Arani's head, telling her that it can't last, that there can be no happy ending.  And she knows the voice is right.  

_Tomorrow,_ she tells herself.  _We'll worry about the future tomorrow._


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 23, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Meanwhile, back in the gym..._

"Raaargggggh!"  *THUD*.  Several hundred pounds of Wookie lands on Vor'en, and proceeds to try and twist his arms behind his back.

_OOC: Attempting to pin._


----------



## Kelko (Apr 23, 2003)

_Is it just me, or does Kaz have a look of bloodthirsty lust in his eyes?_ the Rodian asked himself as he arranged his cards.  _I guess it would figure.  The hick can't even figure out gender._  He sighs softly, shifting his cards to one hand and absently moving the other down his knee, as if rubbing it.  Actually, it was to get it closer to the comfort of his boot-concealed holdout blaster.

He was reminded of those old space westerns that they showed late night on the vids.  He imagined himself a drifter, moving from dustball place to place, getting into shootouts with unsavoury types over the last bottle of liquour.

Gazing at the Zabrak with large unblinking black eyes, Kelko dropped his cards to the table, showing his hand.  "What do ya got?" he asked, his voice tense, his grip a split second from the holster of his blaster.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 23, 2003)

Set wiggles and streches his nose, test it out before sighing in relief. At Valara outburst Set looks at her wide eyed then at Sia. 
He stands up to look down on Sia. *"Now you done it. I wish you would keep your nose out of it. Valara and I are confused enough without your help."* Set follows Valara out of the gym but wisely gives her needed time to herself. So Set decides to wonder off out of the hotel, curious about the duels that Deel mentioned eariler. "Humm I wonder if I can find one of those duels taking place."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Set Harth _*
> He stands up to look down on Sia. "Now you done it. I wish you would keep your nose out of it. Valara and I are confused enough without your help."*




Sia-Lan finds it amusing that Set has to stand on his tiptoes to look down on her, being as she is the taller of the two Jedi.  Though she doesn't reply right away to his comment, a laughing gleam highlights in her cerulean blue eyes.

Grinning at Sen, she whispered in a voice certainly audible by Set, "Do you think he even understands?  He doesn't seem to be picking up on any of Val's hints and she's not even remotely subtle."  She sighed.  "Boys.  Complain about not having a girl, and when she's right there in front of them, don't know what the Force to do with them."

A glance at Set.  "Hate me later, chase her now."

That said, she turned her attention back to the sparring match.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

Sen is a bit concerned about Valara, but nods in agreement with Sia-Lan, even as he softly adds "*Well, I am not sure about any of us... becoming "attached" to much to others as it where. Master Yoda always warned against... strong emotions, for they can be dangerous. Of course I have seen very few women from my home world, so it is easy for me.*" Sen then smiles just as he hears Rorworr roar of attack! He turns his attention there thinking _Ah looks like my medical skills will be needed again shortly_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *<snip>he softly adds "Well, I am not sure about any of us... becoming "attached" to much to others as it where. Master Yoda always warned against... strong emotions, for they can be dangerous. Of course I have seen very few women from my home world, so it is easy for me."<snip> [/i] *




Sia-Lan sighed and then threw her arms outward as if the embrace the air.  "But Sen, if you don't experience some strong emotion...well, wouldn't you really not be experience anything about life?  How do you know you're alive unless you embrace everything around you?"

Doing a few lazy spins, she continued to talk, more thoughtful than anything.  "I'm not just talking the hormone talk, but the emotion in everything...like exhilaration in when you do something exciting or laughing when something strikes you funny...things like that.  I suppose the key is moderation, but not at all times, surely not at _all_ times or we'd be stuffy staid Jedi.  And certainly no fun at all."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 24, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I haven't decided yet.  You may need to kiss me a few more times."*




Searching Arani's eyes, Dorn can almost physically feel himself falling into their azure depths. Without a word, he happily follows Arani's advice, pulling her close against him as they kiss again. He holds her gently, completely oblivious to the rest of the world, to the passage of time, and to tomorrow's concerns. Arani fills all of his senses and all of his thoughts, blocking out everything but his growing wonder at these new emotions she has sent coursing through him.

A few moments later, Dorn tries to regain some semblance of rational thought as they find a natural pause in their embrace. Trying to ignore the racing of his heart, Dorn smiles at Arani and reaches up to brush back a stray lock of her hair.

"Arani...as much as I want to, I don't know if it's a good idea for us to linger here on this observation deck all night. People might get the idea that we are trying to make a spectacle of ourselves."

Dorn grins and steps back, kissing her hand before offering her his arm.

"Maybe we should continue our walk?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 24, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"Arani...as much as I want to, I don't know if it's a good idea for us to linger here on this observation deck all night. People might get the idea that we are trying to make a spectacle of ourselves."
> 
> Dorn grins and steps back, kissing her hand before offering her his arm.
> 
> "Maybe we should continue our walk?" *




"Walk?  I feel like flying."  Arani gladly takes Dorn's arm, and leans against his shoulder.  "But if you want to be rational, we should really get back to the hotel.  We have got a flight to catch in the morning."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 24, 2003)

"Remember that time he done got eemself shot? He's useless!"  

"Helped yall with the bacta tanks, he did.  And hyperdrive unit, he did!" 

"He's competition I tell ya!  And he don't blink neither! Ya ever notice that?  Weird, man.

Kaz sets down his hand, "I can't get a Sabbac t'save my life."

Just then, Valara storms into the room.  As she's crossing, Kaz happily speaks up with all the tact of a rock, "Well hey there! Wanna play some Sab-" 

*SLAM* into the bathroom she goes.

Kaz sits back down, face turned up in a confused expression.  "Guess Set managed to out-rassle her.  I tell you what man," he says, leaning over in a shushed tone, "chicks dig guys who can use the Force.  That's really why I said we shoulda all dressed up like Jedi.  Best dadburn stunt I'd ever pulled was when I fished out a lightsaber from a trash bot and fixed 'er up.  Shoo' boy, you shoulda seem flock over like a Freesi in a Chabu house!  Had em _all_ thankin' I was a fer real Jedi Knight."

"Don't tell him our secrets, man, he'll go blabbin' it to everyone!"

"Trust him, you can.  Just as desperate for affection, he is.

Kaz raises both feet beneath the table and stamps out his conciences.  He then picks up all the cards, shuffles them like a pro, and deals them out.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 24, 2003)

> "Raaargggggh!"  *THUD*.  Several hundred pounds of Wookie lands on Vor'en, and proceeds to try and twist his arms behind his back.




_Ow.  Ow.  Ow.  Ow.  Ow._  thinks Vor'en as he does his best to avoid staying any longer than necessary beneath the furry behemoth, since almost all of his advantages in training are negated in a fight like this.  _Serves me right for challenging a Wookie to a wrestling match._

ooc: Attempt to break the pin and get up.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 25, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Walk?  I feel like flying."  Arani gladly takes Dorn's arm, and leans against his shoulder.  "But if you want to be rational, we should really get back to the hotel.  We have got a flight to catch in the morning." *




Dorn laughs as he starts walking Arani back to the hotel, still quite unable to believe that he isn't dreaming all of this. He is on such an emotional high that he feels almost as if he could scoop Arani into his arms and sprint all the way back to the hotel. 

"For some reason, I'm having a hard time thinking rationally right now. Something tells me that's not going to get better any time soon."

He grins and squeezes Arani's arm, relishing her closeness to him as they walk. As the hotel comes within view, a thought suddenly occurs to him.

"You know...Sia is probably going to be unbearable for a while after she finds out about us."

Dorn smiles again, his eyes full of amusement as he glances at Arani. He is in such a good mood right now that even the thought of Sia-Lan's ribbing can't put a dent in it.

"I'd suggest we try to hide all this from her, but I don't think I could get away with it. She's too perceptive, and I'm too obvious. I can't hide the way you make me feel."

Dorn pauses as he thinks about what he just said and then stops Arani just as they reach the hotel entrance. Suddenly, there is a more serious look to him.

"Arani...do you think we need to keep...these feelings we have...secret from the others at all? Do you think this would be a problem for any of them? I don't care if it is...but I don't want things to be uncomfortable for you."

He sighs softly as he searches Arani's eyes and squeezes her hand comfortingly.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"You know...Sia is probably going to be unbearable for a while after she finds out about us."
> 
> Dorn smiles again, his eyes full of amusement as he glances at Arani. He is in such a good mood right now that even the thought of Sia-Lan's ribbing can't put a dent in it.
> 
> "I'd suggest we try to hide all this from her, but I don't think I could get away with it. She's too perceptive, and I'm too obvious. I can't hide the way you make me feel."*




Arani laughs.  "I think we should just let Sia-Lan think she's responsible.  It won't cost us anything, and it'll make her _so_ happy!"



> *Dorn pauses as he thinks about what he just said and then stops Arani just as they reach the hotel entrance. Suddenly, there is a more serious look to him.
> 
> "Arani...do you think we need to keep...these feelings we have...secret from the others at all? Do you think this would be a problem for any of them? I don't care if it is...but I don't want things to be uncomfortable for you."
> 
> He sighs softly as he searches Arani's eyes and squeezes her hand comfortingly. *




Arani raises one hand and gently touches Dorn's cheek.  "Don't you worry about me.  Rory will probably threaten to rip your arms off if you ever hurt me, but that's about it.  My mother won't be happy when she finds out, but she won't find out for ages."

As the couple enter the elevator for the ride back to the suite, Arani squeezes Dorn's hand.  "You're the one running a risk here, not me.  We petty noblewomen are free to become attached to whomever we like.  In theory."

She sighs as the elevator approaches the correct floor.

"Sen won't be happy."  Before Dorn can protest, she places one finger on his lips.  "Don't try and tell me you don't care what he thinks, because I know how much his opinion means to you.  He won't like it.  But I think he'll want to see you happy . . ."  Arani flashes a wicked grin.  "I guess you could say he'll be of two minds about it."

Arani stops Dorn at the entrance to the suite.  "Just one more moment when it's just the two of us."  She stands on tip-toes, and kisses Dorn quickly, then straightens his collar.  "There.  We're ready."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 25, 2003)

Meanwhile, back at the gym...

*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 4!*

Roworr tries to get a better grip on Vor'en, but as soon as he shifts his weight, the soldier takes every opportunity to get out from under it.  Vor'en comes shooting out from beneath the choking fur, rolls through a somersault and is suddenly back on his feet.

_Rorworr failed to pin, and Vor'en escaped the grapple and stood up.  Rorworr is prone, Vor'en is not.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 18/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1_


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 25, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arani laughs.  "I think we should just let Sia-Lan think she's responsible.  It won't cost us anything, and it'll make her so happy!"
> *




Dorn laughs with her, his eyes full of amusement.

"It won't cost anything except maybe my sanity, but it's a great idea. Just remind me to duck once Sia starts bouncing off the walls with joy."



> *
> As the couple enter the elevator for the ride back to the suite, Arani squeezes Dorn's hand.  "You're the one running a risk here, not me.  We petty noblewomen are free to become attached to whomever we like.  In theory."
> 
> She sighs as the elevator approaches the correct floor.
> ...




"Well, if Sen wants to see me happy, then his wish is about to come true. I hope he'll enjoy it as much as I am."

Dorn grins as they walk toward the suite, doing his best to push all thoughts of the Jedi ideals that Sen exemplified out of his mind. There would be time enough for those thoughts in the days and months ahead. For now he couldn't think of anything but the noblewoman on his arm and the extraordinary feelings she had awakened in him.



> *
> Arani stops Dorn at the entrance to the suite.  "Just one more moment when it's just the two of us."  She stands on tip-toes, and kisses Dorn quickly, then straightens his collar.  "There.  We're ready." *




Dorn takes a steadying breath after she kisses him and then smiles into her eyes, taking her hand in his own and bringing it lightly to his lips.

"You are beautiful, Arani."

His gaze lingers on her a second longer and then he is turning to tap the entry key beside the suite door. As the portal opens on the world they had so successfully escaped for a short time, Dorn smiles again and gestures to Arani in the same fashion he had when they had left to catch a sunset.

"After you, my lady."


----------



## Kelko (Apr 25, 2003)

Kelko eases up on his grip - but only slightly.  He hadn't gotten to be as old as he was by being a sucker.  _Course,  I'm not all that old, truth be told._  He allowed the Zabrak to do the dealing, and watched him warily, even as he picked up his cards.  It felt good to win a hand for once, but it would've been better had it been against Deel.  The rodian suspected the Twi'lek had cards secreted away on his person some place, but had never been able to figure it out.  _I will one of these days,_ he promises himself.

Then the door slides open with a hiss, and Kelko relaxes as he sees the familiar sight of Arani and Dorn.  Kaz would never try anything with others around.

"How was the walk?" he asked the two lovebirds, carefully arranging the cards in his hand.  "The weather nice?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Dorn takes a steadying breath after she kisses him and then smiles into her eyes, taking her hand in his own and bringing it lightly to his lips.
> 
> "You are beautiful, Arani."
> 
> ...




"Thank you," Arani says with a wink, and she steps inside.

She can't help but be startled when she enters.  While everything looks the same (Kaz and Kel are still playing Sabacc) there's an obvious tension in the room.  _Obvious if you've got gobs of Sense Motive, at least._

She looks helplessly at Dorn for a moment, finding it hard to believe that anyone could be unhappy when she's feeling such joy.

"Is everything alright?" she asks cautiously.  "Where is everyone?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *"How was the walk?" he asked the two lovebirds, carefully arranging the cards in his hand.  "The weather nice?" *




Arani relaxes.  "The walk was . . . amazing.  It was so beautiful.  Everything was so beautiful."

_Time to indulge in the time honored duty of all new couples, and annoy the hell out of everyone around with our blissful smiles._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> Sia-Lan sighed and then threw her arms outward as if the embrace the air.  "But Sen, if you don't experience some strong emotion...well, wouldn't you really not be experience anything about life?  How do you know you're alive unless you embrace everything around you?"
> 
> Doing a few lazy spins, she continued to talk, more thoughtful than anything.  "I'm not just talking the hormone talk, but the emotion in everything...like exhilaration in when you do something exciting or laughing when something strikes you funny...things like that.  I suppose the key is moderation, but not at all times, surely not at all times or we'd be stuffy staid Jedi.  And certainly no fun at all." *





Sen thinks about what Sia-Lan has said for a while, debating in his mind(s) her ideas of what it means to be a Jedi... in one mind he debats the pros and cons of emotions, joy, right and wrong, etc... while his other mind thinks _...we have spend to much time away from our masters... padawan's cut lose without guidance or direction *sign* I will have to just trust in the force and... hope._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 25, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arani relaxes.  "The walk was . . . amazing.  It was so beautiful.  Everything was so beautiful."
> 
> *




Dorn smiles blissfully at Arani, even though he is addressing Kelko.

"It was incredible, Kelko. The weather, and everything else, was absolutely perfect."

Dorn glances toward his Rodian friend to say something else but pauses with a mildly confused look on his face as he notices something slightly unsettling.

_Why in the name of the Force did Kaz just twitch like that?_

Dorn looks back at Arani, suddenly understanding why she seemed startled just a second ago.

"So...Kelko...Kaz...how's that *friendly* little sabacc game going...?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> "So...Kelko...Kaz...how's that friendly little sabacc game going...?" *




Seeing the comprehension in Dorn's eyes, Arani smiles grimly.

"If you've got this, I'll try and deal with Sia-Lan.  I'm guessing she's still at the gym."

Arani reluctantly pulls away from Dorn, but stops when she reaches the door.

"I won't be long.  I'll see you soon, alright?  Bye."

And she's off.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 25, 2003)

One hand on her hip, the other threading her fingers through her auburn hair, Sia-Lan sighed almost forlornly.  "I know about the Jedi Code and all...Jedi Master Odan-Urr's influence of non-emotion...but if you look in the Jedi Code it doesn't say anything about forgetting how to feel."

Her fingers ticking off each one as she spoke, she went through each part of the code...wincing a little at the parts where she definitely needed some work in (Conquering Recklessness and Curiosity).  "I think as long as the one you care about understands that Jedi are first and foremost a Jedi, and anything else second...a union should work.  Don't you think so, Sen?"

Cerulean blue eyes watched the fight on the mat as she spoke to Sen.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Coming out of his deep thoughts, Sen focuses again on Sia-Lan and says "*You make many good points Sia-Lan, I will not deny you that. I simply am too young too understand the challenges that we Jedi might face. So I simply wish to express cautious where strong emotions are involved. We as still Padawans and have much to learn, especially how to avoid temptations of the Dark Side of the Force. Strong emotions can lead so easily to those darkest emotions that we all feel at times. I suppose that I have always felt that to become a Jedi I must control all strong emotions, at least until I better understand the Force and the Universe that we live in.*"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 25, 2003)

Rorworr blinks, more than a little surprised at Vor'en's sudden disappearance.  He jumps back up to his own feet, and again tries to topple the soldier.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> * Strong emotions can lead so easily to those darkest emotions that we all feel at times. I suppose that I have always felt that to become a Jedi I must control all strong emotions, at least until I better understand the Force and the Universe that we live in." *




There's a polite cough right behind Sen.  Arani stands behind the pair, looking very grim.  In her best serious voice, she asks, "Sia-Lan Wezz, may I speak with you privately for a moment?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan managed to tear her gaze from the sparring duo and her concentration on Sen's conversation.  Smiling cheerily at Arani, she waved the other woman over to a far corner.  "Sure! What do you want to talk about, Arani?  Need dance lessons?"  She did a little boogie wooogie move that looked like a cross between a flapping Erdi bird and the dying throes of a Rythor beast.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *  "Sure! What do you want to talk about, Arani?  Need dance lessons?"  She did a little boogie wooogie move that looked like a cross between a flapping Erdi bird and the dying throes of a Rythor beast. *




The corners of Arani's mouth twitch slightly.  "No, thank you.  Though now that you mention it, dance lessons for the crew wouldn't be such a bad idea - we'll talk about that in the morning."

In a low voice, Arani continues.  "Sia, I'm asking you as a friend - please stop trying to push Dorn and I together.  A relationship between the two of us would be inappropriate considering both his position and mine.  And more importantly - "  Arani's solemn facade begins to crack.  "More importantly, after the conversation Dorn and I just had, anything you said would be fairly redundant."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

"Hey!  You know me...I'm always free to give lessons!" the Jedi agreed heartily as she started to stick her long arms and legs out in rather appalling directions.  Arani could only suppose that this must be another attempt at dancing.

"Redundant?  Why would it be redundant?" Sia inquired some more, not quite understanding.  "What did you two do?  Take a bubble bath together while we were down here sparring?"  Her blue eyes opened wide.  "Did you?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Redundant?  Why would it be redundant?" Sia inquired some more, not quite understanding.  "What did you two do?  Take a bubble bath together while we were down here sparring?"  Her blue eyes opened wide.  "Did you?" *




"Not yet.  Well, I took a bath, but by myself.  The baths here are quite nice, actually - you should try one before we have to leave."

Seeing Sia-Lan's eager face, Arani stops.

"I'm getting off the subject, aren't I?  Dorn and I are . . . we're . . . we're a we, now.  We went for a walk, and stopped to look at the sunset, and we started talking, and . . . I just told him.  I told him how I feel, and he told me how he feels, and so it turns out we're both . . .   We're both happy.  Very happy.  And I wanted you to be the first to know."

Arani places her hands on her friend's shoulders.  "But we're not sure if we're telling everyone yet.  Sia-Lan, use some discretion."  _ooc:This is, of course, the first time anyone has ever used the word "discretion" and the name "Sia-Lan" in the same sentence without adding the phrase "lack of."_ 

Arani turns to leave, but has another thought.  "And maybe you'd better let me handle the dancing lessons, hmm?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

"Not tell anyone?  Not _tell_ anyone?!"  Sia-Lan threw her arms around Arani and started spinning both of them in rather teetoring circles.  "Whatever for?  But I guess I can do that...But we've got to celebrate _something_!  I can't sit still now!  Where is the big sod anyway?"

"Whee!  Whee!  Whee!" the young Jedi called out happily as she transfered her hold to Arani's hands and spun them a'round and 'round.  "Whee!  Whee! Whee!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> * Where is the big sod anyway?"
> *




Arani's just too happy to fight it, so she joins in with Sia-Lan's spinning.

"Dorn's back at the suite, keeping an eye on Kaz Lo and Kelko for me.  I should really get back there.  I miss him alredy.  By the way, how did your little fight go?  How good is Vor'en?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

"Uh um...he's pretty good."  Sia-Lan answered evasively, shuffling from foot to foot while running her fingers absently through the unrully mop that sufficied for her hair.  "But Rory is smashing him into wookie patty right now.  Hey we need to tell Rory...it wouldn't be right not to!  Is Dorn going to tell Sen?  I think I sort of prepared him for the possibility."  Her blue eyes twinkled.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Uh um...he's pretty good."*




"He'd better be.  That's what he's getting paid for, after all."

*



			"But Rory is smashing him into wookie patty right now.  Hey we need to tell Rory...it wouldn't be right not to!  Is Dorn going to tell Sen?  I think I sort of prepared him for the possibility."  Her blue eyes twinkled.
		
Click to expand...


*
"I know, I know.  I'll tell you one thing:  you never realize how much _work_ a forbidden romance is until it happens.  I feel like handling Sen myself, just to spare Dorn the heartache, but I think that's a battle he'll have to fight on his own.

Rory should be easy.  I'm not sure anyone else will _care_ all that much."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan clasped her hands together, fairly bouncing up and down with excitement.  "Can I tell Rory? Can I? Can I?  And what do you mean forbidden?  There's nothing in the Jedi code that forbids falling in love...just holding anyone or anything above the Jedi responsibilities."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

"I'm certainly no expert on the Code, but I know that there's a strong tradition in the order that discourages it.  Dogma's easy to deal with, but tradition . . .   as for Rory,"

The windmills of Arani's mind are clearly turning quickly for a moment.  _Look at her.  She'll pop if she doesn't get to tell someone.  And Rory's been a good friend to both Dorn and me for so long, I know we can count on him._

"Yes, you can tell Rory.  I'd be grateful if you did."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

Sia-Lan threw her arms around Arani and gave her a splendiferous hug.  "You know that I'm absolutely happy for you and Dorn, don't you?  And I think that if you have love, nothing can get in your way.  I mean you just do the stuff you do normally and this is just a little extra happy added to it.  Can't be so hard, can it?"

Spoken like girl who had never been in love before.

"But I'll help you two any way I can, you know that right?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

"We'll see what happens - I'm kind of new at this myself, you know.  But I plan to hold on to this for as long as I can.

And thanks for your help, both past and future."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 26, 2003)

"Always, Arani!  Always...I  mean what are friend for, besides being annoying and meddling trouble makers?"  Sia-Lan gave her a blue-eyed wink before letting her loose from the wookie-like hug.  "Do you think I should break up the sparring match before somebody gets hurt?  I feel a little guilty about Set getting hurt.  The whole sparring thing was my idea after all."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 27, 2003)

"Set got hurt?  What happened?  Is he all right?"  Arani looks around in surprise.  "Where is he?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 27, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Set got hurt?  What happened?  Is he all right?"  Arani looks around in surprise.  "Where is he?" *




"He ran into Valara's foot and broke his nose.  He's alright though.  The only thing bruised now is his ego, but that should heal pretty quickly with Val's help."  Sia-Lan winked at Arani.  "He left just after she did so he's probably either with her or off sulking."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 27, 2003)

"He's okay?  Good."  Arani looks at the soldier and Wookiee.  "I think those two will be fine as well.  They're big boys.  So if you'll excuse me, Ithink I'll go back to the suite.  I haven't seen Dorn for a good ten minutes."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 27, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seeing the comprehension in Dorn's eyes, Arani smiles grimly.
> 
> ...




"Hurry back..."

Once Arani has left, Dorn sighs quietly to himself and walks over to the table where Kaz and Kelko are having their little game. Pulling up a chair, he sits down at the table and addresses his two friends in a casual tone.

"Well, I have to say...the way you two are staring at each other...well, it's almost enough to make me forget what a great mood I'm in."

Dorn smiles happily at the two of them and leans forward.

"Almost. Fortunately, my day has been so fantastic that I don't think even you nerf herders can spoil my mood. So, why don't you deal me in and let me bring some joy to this little game. Besides, it'll pass the time until Arani comes back."

The young Jedi grins and leans back in his chair as he waits for Kaz to deal him a hand. In what seems like an afterthought, he points at the two engineers and looks at them questioningly.

"By the way, nobody at this table is armed are they?"

Dorn continues to smile at Kaz and Kelko even as he keeps a careful watch on them and their tense behavior toward one another.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 27, 2003)

"Well, that's good to hear," the Rodian replies to the gushing couple, though he seems somewhat distracted.  It's almost as if the game were more than just a friendly game of Sabac and something more important was on the line.  Kelko mutters and rearranges his cards, and hardly seems to notice Arani and Dorn until the jedi sits down at the table.

Finally, Kelko can relax a bit.  While Dorn and he weren't best of friends, the fringer was nevertheless confidant that the jedi would intercept any blaster bolts fired by the Zabrak mechanic with his handy lightsaber.



			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dorn smiles happily at the two of them and leans forward.
> 
> ...




Kelko's snout twitches slightly at what might be the Rodian equivalent of an ironic smile.  "Joy?  There is no joy.  Only Sabac."  He nods over to the Zabrak.  "You heard the jedi, deal him in."



> *
> "By the way, nobody at this table is armed are they?"
> *




"No more than usual, Dorn," he replies, mulling over his cards so carefully that it was obvious that he wasn't paying attention to them at all.  "Of course, the question's coming from someone whose weapon dangles from his belt from all times, so it's fairly meaningless one in any case."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 27, 2003)

Vor'en drops all the relatively complex maneuvers and just goes to what he had guessed, at the beginning, the match would require:  Hitting the Wookie repeatedly.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 27, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"He's okay?  Good."  Arani looks at the soldier and Wookiee.  "I think those two will be fine as well.  They're big boys.  So if you'll excuse me, Ithink I'll go back to the suite.  I haven't seen Dorn for a good ten minutes." *




"Then be off with you!  Don't let me keep you from your handsome hunk!"  Sia-Lan winked at her friend and shooed her off before heading back over to where Sen was standing.  A little too wrapped up in thinking about how happy Arani and Dorn were, she didn't quite notice what was happening on the mat just yet.

"So how goes it, Sen?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 27, 2003)

Arani leaves the gym, waving goodbye to Sen and Emtee but being careful not to distract the fighters, then she makes her way back to the suite, half-humming half-singing snatches of an operetta she recently attended back in Theed.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 28, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *
> "No more than usual, Dorn," he replies, mulling over his cards so carefully that it was obvious that he wasn't paying attention to them at all.  "Of course, the question's coming from someone whose weapon dangles from his belt from all times, so it's fairly meaningless one in any case." *




Dorn smiles and nods at the Rodian in a good natured fashion.

"Well, that's right, Kelko. Everybody knows what to expect from me, because I'm a Jedi. My lightsaber is always right there on my belt for everybody to see. Unfortunately, things get a little hazier sometimes when it comes to others. So, considering the way you and Kaz have been staring at each other since I got back, maybe you should just think of my question like a situation in one of those old space westerns you talk about sometimes. When a Marshal in those holovids sits down with some friendly gamblers in the middle of a tense sabbac game and asks a question like that, he just wants to make sure that one of them isn't going to go a little nuts and surprise everybody with a nasty fireworks display."

Dorn pauses, glancing at the cards Kaz deals him before looking back Kelko's way.

"After all, the only people who worry about a Marshal's weapon are the troublemakers, right? Because the Marshal just wants to keep the peace. It's the same with me. I mean, it's not like I'm just going to suddenly chop Kaz's arm off if he deals me a hand I don't like, now is it?"

Dorn grins at Kaz and then goes back to casually perusing his cards.

"Hmmm...although...looking at this hand he just dealt me, maybe that isn't such a bad idea after all..."

Dorn shrugs and starts rearranging the cards he is holding while whistling a happy little tune.

"Anyway, you two just seem tense. Maybe you should go for a walk. It did wonders for me, let me tell you."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

Set wanders around the streets lost in thought, doing his best to not think about Valara and failing badly. "I wonder if they have dueling clubs here or instructors. Perhaps they just fight in the street."

_ Set contiunes his search for a duel to watch. _


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 28, 2003)

*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 5!*

Roworr again lunges at Vor'en in an attempt to knock him to the floor, but suddenly the guardsman isn't where he should be!  Vor'en twists around Rorworr, delivering a bruising series of punches to the wookiee's ribs.

_Rorworr failed to make contact with his trip, and Vor'en hits him for 6 VP damage.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 12/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1_

Meanwhile...

Set wanders aimlessly about the University campus, eventually coming upon an open courtyard in a small garden.  A small crowd of humanoids stand in a circle around two dancing figures.  They all wear some sort of padded tabard belted at the waste, and hold mesh-masked helmets.   Many of them are leaning on de-activated vibrorapiers and vibrosabers.  

The twirling combatants within the center of the ring exchange blows with humming blades.  Back and forth they pace, retreating and advancing in turn.  Within moments one blade is knocked to the ground, and the victor gently presses the tip of his blade at the center of the chest of the defeated.  They each remove their helmets and after bowing to the master, the loser takes his place in the circle.  The instructor stands in the circle and begins to calmly dissect the duel, explaining exactly what mistakes the student had made.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

"Ah this is more like it" Thinks Set as he settles down to watch. "Far better then tumbling around the gym." He ignores the amazed stares he recieves as he stands there in his new Jedi robes, his silver lightsaber flashing in the sunshine at his belt. But in his secret heart of hearts he revels in the attention from the gathered students.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "So how goes it, Sen?" *




Sen looks over at Sia-Lan "*Well I guess... their "sparing" is certainly... vigorous...*"


----------



## Valara (Apr 28, 2003)

Laying in the the almost boiling water made the girl's muscles loosen and relax, not to mention making her sigh in the luxuriating pleasure of the warmth.  It entered her body from every opening, every pore in her skin, it was like a soothing blanket, a balm to her worries.  Curiosity prompted the jungle girl to use the exotic soaps that such suites would normally stock.  there was a wide varity, from the many types of flowered scents to vanilla or even cinamon.  Valara took her time deciding, but ultimately settled on Vanilla and Lavender leaving her skin pink and new, smelling of the wonderful delicate scents.

For her hair, her luxurios purple hair, she settles once again on the same scents, but leaves it un-braided hanging to her shoulders in dripping lockes as she rises from the tub, the steam hiding her nakedness from any would be peeping video cameras that may have been planted.  Not that she really knows, or cares, Valara is a very secure woman on that score.  With a sigh she wisks the door open and strides out from the billows of steam, clad in a fluffy cream robe, one with the initials of the hotel emblazoned above her right breast.

Slowly she makes her way through the room to the most comfortable looking chair and settles herslef into it, waiting for Set to return, she was somewhat dis-appointed that he hadn't appeared during her bath, but she couldn't fault him.  she wanted to explain to him that it wasn't him she was angry at, or even Sia, though she was a touch annoyed.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2003)

The door to the suite opens, and Arani strolls in.  She looks around the room.  Kaz and Kel still in one peace, Dorn keeping the peace, and Valara reclining in the comfy chair, apparently freshly bathed.  

She crosses directly over to Dorn, stands behind him, and puts her arms around his shoulders.  "Finish your game," she says, "And I'll try and get some work done.  I'll be right here when you're done, okay?"

With that, she grabs her datapad and sits down near Valara.

"So, Valara.  Val.  How did your match go?"  She asks innocently.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2003)

From *The Very Secret To-Do List of Arani Korden:*



> Things to do on the way to Vycinyth:
> 
> 1.  Spend some time alone with Dorn.  Somehow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valara (Apr 28, 2003)

Valara looked at Arani curiously when the girl held onto Dorn's well-muscled shoulders, but she looked away quickly with a sigh.  The noble woman's sitting next to her did draw the jungle girl's attention though, and at the question she broke eye contact with her, letting out an even longer sigh.

"It did not go as well as expected, I injured him with a kick... I broke his nose.  I...I thought that he knew how to fight, he sounded so confident.  He tried to tackle me, so I kicked out.  But I think, he really only meant to tickle me."  Valara answered lookong directly at Arani again.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 28, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *But in his secret heart of hearts he revels in the attention from the gathered students. *




The attention of the gathered students, which consequently attracts the attention of the lecturing instructor.

He is a tall, slim, rakish looking fellow with curly black hair and a dazzling smile.  He stands at his leisure, leaning on the butt of a finely made rapier.  The ramshead crest of House Barnaba sits upon the left breast of his padded tabard.

"Well, well, well," he raises his voice to regain his students.  "It appears we have a visiting guest.  An illustrious padawan of the venerable Jedi Order."  He bows with flourish, and not unkindly.

"Are you but an observer today, Sir Padawan?" he asks.  "Or would you deign to assist a humble master in a tutorial display for the benefit of my attentive pupils?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *"It did not go as well as expected, I injured him with a kick... I broke his nose.  I...I thought that he knew how to fight, he sounded so confident.  He tried to tackle me, so I kicked out.  But I think, he really only meant to tickle me."  Valara answered looking directly at Arani again. *




"I'm no warrior, Valara.  But it sounds to me like Set was careless, and you weren't.  It's not your fault."

Arani sets her datapad aside for the moment.

"You've learned quite a lot since we first met you, Val.  From me, from Sia-Lan, from Set.  But never forget that you have a great deal to teach us as well.  I'm going to need your help during the upcoming hunt - I need you to teach me so that I don't dishonor my House.  And it sounds like you've already taught Set a valuable lesson about letting down his guard.

Set's nose is already healed, isn't it?  I'm sure his pride has been injured as well, but you and I have seen Set in combat when all our lives depended on it.  He's very skilled.  He'll be able to prove that again soon enough, and even his pride will recover."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 28, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *The door to the suite opens, and Arani strolls in.  She looks around the room.  Kaz and Kel still in one peace, Dorn keeping the peace, and Valara reclining in the comfy chair, apparently freshly bathed.
> 
> She crosses directly over to Dorn, stands behind him, and puts her arms around his shoulders.  "Finish your game," she says, "And I'll try and get some work done.  I'll be right here when you're done, okay?"
> *




Dorn's features break into that blissful smile again as Arani's arms go around his shoulders, and he affectionately rests a hand on her forearm, relishing even the briefest moments of closeness they get to share.

"I won't be long. For some reason, I suddenly feel like wrapping this game up quickly."

He grins at Arani and reluctantly moves his hand from her arm as she pulls away. As she walks over to Valara, Dorn takes a deep breath and turns back to Kaz and Kelko, that almost unbearably happy smile still in place. He doesn't even seem to notice the cards in his hand as he randomly starts shifting them around, just waiting for Kaz and Kelko to make the next move.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 28, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> "Anyway, you two just seem tense. Maybe you should go for a walk. It did wonders for me, let me tell you." *




Kelko glances over at Kaz Lo for a moment before shuddering violently.  "No thanks, Tavers.  Though I am a bit wounded that you think you need to be Marshalling me around.  Must be the innocent child-like eyes... everyone was always babying me back home, and it figures it wouldn't stop even after I was long gone from home."

The Rodian sighs, then looks at his cards and shuffles them again.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rorworr takes several wild swings at Vor'en, but doesn't seem too hopeful of them connecting.

_Hmm, he's faster than he looks.  Mental note: In future, don't accept challenges from professionals..._


----------



## Valara (Apr 28, 2003)

Valara shrugs at Arani's answer, she couldn't realy explain it,  "Its not his pride I was worried about, not really, well, it is, and it isn't.  You know how you feel about Dorn?  Thats how I want Set to feel.  Its just that I doubt he will feel that way about someone who has hurt him."  She shakes her head softly, her wet hair swaying with the motion.

At the though of the hunt she merely nods, "Of course I will help you hunt, its what a friends do.  But only if you promise to help me do well enough at the ball to make Set want me as I want him."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> * "Its not his pride I was worried about, not really, well, it is, and it isn't.  You know how you feel about Dorn?  Thats how I want Set to feel.  Its just that I doubt he will feel that way about someone who has hurt him." *





Arani frowns.  "I wish I had something wise to say to reassure you.  but I don't.  I'm pretty new at this 'love' business myself.  I don't _think_ Set's the kind of man to let a little kick to the face keep him from what he wants, but I don't know.  I've known Set for a while now, but I've never been able to get past his defenses the way you have." 

*



			At the though of the hunt she merely nods, "Of course I will help you hunt, its what a friends do.  But only if you promise to help me do well enough at the ball to make Set want me as I want him."
		
Click to expand...


*
"I'll do what I can."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 28, 2003)

Vor'en ducks the wild attacks of the Wookie, and follows the most basic combo, one he knew long before formal training- jab with left, uppercut with right.  The battle seemed like a foregone conclusion, however, and Vor'en can tell that his opponent is thinking the same thing.  According to some people, the battle was already over, when the opponent gives up.  Personally, Vor'en thought that the battle was over when the opponent couldn't _get_ up.  But to each their own.  He just hopes that the famous "Wookie rage" doesn't come up.  He didn't particularly look forward to that.

If he manages to come out of the exchange untouched, he says "We can stop any time you want," in a voice that indicates he wouldn't mind either way.


----------



## Valara (Apr 28, 2003)

"Then I shall do all that I can for you in the hunt, though truthfully, I would anyway.  Hunting is my favorite thing, or one of them at least." she says grinning, "But I am not truly used to hunting with a blaster pistol, maybe Kaz Lo can improve upon it while he is working on Sia's hover board."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2003)

"Thanks.  I think we'll have some discretion in what we use during the hunt; I know Rory's using his bowcaster."


----------



## Valara (Apr 29, 2003)

"Do you know what we are going to be hunting, or even what they have hunted in the past?  It would be helpful to us if we know.  Know its weaknesses, and maybe we will have a leg up on the other hunters.  We already do with so many of us being able to use the force to aid us.  Even greenie and Rorworr are hunters, and Vor'en must be good in a hunt."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 29, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kelko glances over at Kaz Lo for a moment before shuddering violently.  "No thanks, Tavers.  Though I am a bit wounded that you think you need to be Marshalling me around.  Must be the innocent child-like eyes... everyone was always babying me back home, and it figures it wouldn't stop even after I was long gone from home."
> 
> The Rodian sighs, then looks at his cards and shuffles them again. *




The Jedi shrugs as he idly shuffles his cards and smiles at the Rodian again, completely ignoring the fringer's dour demeanor.

"I'm not Marshalling anybody around, Kelko. I'm just a little concerned about my friends. Is that so wrong? I mean, I have to say that when Arani and I first walked in here you and Kaz looked like you might be getting ready to do something...unnecessary to each other. I just wanted to make sure the game wasn't getting out of hand, that's all. I know how passionate some people can get at the sabacc table."

Dorn finally stops fiddling with his cards and grins at Kaz and Kelko.

"Speaking of which, are you guys ready to lay your cards on the table?


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2003)

"The prey and rules of the hunt are supposed to be announced when we get there.  I don't know what they've hunted in the past, either, but I know who can find out."

Arani fetches her comm-link, and puts in the right code.

"Deel?  Hope we're not interrupting anything.  Valara and I have a few more questions about the hunt."

_ooc:  Sometimes I forget that we all have cell-phones._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sen Udo-Mal _*
> Sen looks over at Sia-Lan "Well I guess... their "sparing" is certainly... vigorous..." *




"Vigorous?" Sia-Lan glanced over and her blue eyes widened.  "Oh!"  Her fingers covered her mouth briefly as she watched Vor'en continue to pummel Rory, and Rory's immense fists about to take off the solider's head.

"Maybe I should stop the fight?" she opined, already feeling a bit guilty about Set getting hurt, she didn't want Vor'en or Rory to get hurt either.  So in typical reckless padawan fashion, she stepped party way onto the mat (not really thinking that she herself might get hit) and placed a hand on each of the warrior's arms.

Smiling dazzlingly with dimples and all, Sia-Lan cheerfuly congradulated them.  "Well, I think that's enough of that!  How about we go upstair and get ourselves a cool drink to celebrate.  It looks like a draw to me!"


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 29, 2003)

*Vor'en vs. Rorworr
Round 6!*

Roworr flails blindly at Vor'en's deftly doding form, his fists connecting with nothing but air.  Vor'en retaliates with a well placed jab, that would later leave a shining black eye beneath the thick facial fur.  Vor'en follows up with the jab just as Sia-Lan steps between the two pugilists.  Too late to pull his punch, Vor'en's fist slams into Sia-Lan's jaw, jarring her teeth together with a loud clack in mid-sentence.  She can already feel her lip swelling bloodily where she'd bit it.

_Rorworr misses.  Vor'en hits Rorworr for 4 VP.  Sia-Lan steps in to give Rorworr cover, and Vor'en's off-hand attack misses by just enough to hit her for 5 VP instead of Rory.

Vor'en: VP/WP 32/14; Def 19; Atk +5 melee (1d4+2), +6 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +3

Rorworr: VP/WP 8/15; Def 14; Atk +5 melee (1d3+3), +3 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +1

Sia-Lan: VP/WP 21/12; Def 16; Atk +3 melee (1d3), +5 ranged; Spd 10m; Init +2

You know, a good friend of mine once said, "It's all knees and elbows, until someone gets their fun poked out."_


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 29, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"The prey and rules of the hunt are supposed to be announced when we get there.  I don't know what they've hunted in the past, either, but I know who can find out."
> 
> Arani fetches her comm-link, and puts in the right code.
> 
> ...




_[OOC If you look, there's probably a holocomm terminal in the hotel suite too..._

Deel's voice replies from the commlink, "Arani! My dear little princess.  Do tell Sia that I have just finished picking out her new hoverboard.  It is incredibly expensive, thouroughly beautiful, surprisingly fast and suitably dangerous.  She'll love it.

"Now, what may I do for you?"


----------



## Valara (Apr 29, 2003)

"I don't suppouse you could find me a light-saber Deel?"  Valara asks curiously, not really meaning it, but she would be open to the possibility.  She lets Arani explain her question, not really knowing Deel that well.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> * "Arani! My dear little princess.  Do tell Sia that I have just finished picking out her new hoverboard.  It is incredibly expensive, thouroughly beautiful, surprisingly fast and suitably dangerous.  She'll love it.*




"Will do.  Sounds like she'll be happy for the rest of her life, which'll give her a good week or so of happiness.  More than many people get."

*



			"Now, what may I do for you?"
		
Click to expand...


*
"A question and a request.  The prey for the hunt - is the selection limited to local animals, or do they import dangerous species from around the galaxy?

Also, do you know where we could find records of past hunts?  We're trying to come up with a game plan, and it'd really help to know what sorts of things have been hunted in the past."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 29, 2003)

Rorworr grunts as Vor'en's fist again connects with the Wookie's torso.  He's just about to call an end to the sparring when Sia steps in between himself and Vor'en.

"Sia, be careful you don't..."  SMACK.  Rorworr grabs Sia's shoulders as she staggers backwards from the blow.  "OK, time to stop, I think.  Oh Sia, you idiot!  Are you alright?"  He helps Sia out of the ring, before turning back to Vor'en.  

"Don't worry about it.  It wasn't your fault." He tries to reassure Vor'en.  He picks Sia up, regardless of any objections, and carries her over to Sen.  "We're keeping you busy today."  Rorworr says in a slightly embarrassed tone.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The attention of the gathered students, which consequently attracts the attention of the lecturing instructor.
> 
> ...




Set responds to the instructor. "I would be for more interested in an exhibition of the dueling style common in this sector. I would imagine it is quite different then dueling with lightsabers. Besides it would be impolite of me to interrupt a master teaching his pupils."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 29, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set responds to the instructor. "I would be for more interested in an exhibition of the dueling style common in this sector. I would imagine it is quite different then dueling with lightsabers. Besides it would be impolite of me to interrupt a master teaching his pupils." *




"Oh, think nothing of it, it would be a singular honor,"  the instructor retorts.  The instructor steps aside and retrieves a small case from a nearby table. "Besides, I have a fairly new dueling weapon which you may find of particular interest.  A weapon with which I believe we could each stand to learn something from the other..."  

He opens the case and displays what appears to be a pair of odd-looking lightsabers.  They were slightly shorter than the average Jedi lightsaber, obviously meant to be weilded with a single hand, rather than the usual two-handed grip the Jedi Masters teach.  And as opposed to the utilitarian lightsabers issues to the Padawans of the Jedi temple, these are beautifully crafted...  Wide filigreed basket hilts guard the fists, while a crimson tassel dangles from the pommel and intricate scrollwork laces the handles.

"These," he announces, showing the two weapons to all the students in the circle, "are what we in Tapani call lightfoils.  Based on the designs of a reverse engineered Jedi lightsaber, this is a peculiarly elegant weapon.  Though, without the experience and sensitivity of the Jedi craftmen, we have not yet been able to refine the design.  Lightfoils remain, sadly, less powerful and less reliable than the traditional Jedi weapon.  Nonetheless, it is still a thouroughly dangerous weapon requiring a great deal of skill and finesse to weild properly."

He offers up the case to Set, "Are you certain to wish to sit aside?  It is my last offer, Sir Padawan...  We will teach each other, perhaps?  

"Choose a weapon?"


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 29, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"A question and a request.  The prey for the hunt - is the selection limited to local animals, or do they import dangerous species from around the galaxy?
> 
> Also, do you know where we could find records of past hunts?  We're trying to come up with a game plan, and it'd really help to know what sorts of things have been hunted in the past." *




"Of course," Deel replies, "But it will take me a few moments to look it up, allow me call you back in a minute."  He hangs up.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Of course," Deel replies, "But it will take me a few moments to look it up, allow me call you back in a minute."  He hangs up. *




"Thanks!"  Arani turns to Valara.  "There you have it.  Deel can find out anything.  I've learned not to ask how he does it."

_ooc:  And go on, Set!  Kick his butt!_


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh, think nothing of it, it would be a singular honor,"  the instructor retorts.  The instructor steps aside and retrieves a small case from a nearby table. "Besides, I have a fairly new dueling weapon which you may find of particular interest.  A weapon with which I believe we could each stand to learn something from the other..."
> 
> ...




"I don't see why not" answers Set looking over the lighfoils with interest. He removes his outer robes handing them to a nearby student. Then selects one of the lightfoils and enters the practice area. He activates the foil and takes a fencers stance. "This is the correct position, yes?"

_OOC: Ok how do my lightsaber skills translate to lightfoils?_


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 29, 2003)

> "Don't worry about it. It wasn't your fault."




Of course it wasn't!  That fool girl should never have stepped on to the mat!  That's his second reaction.  His first reaction was to mutter an apology.  Fortunately, he didn't think anyone noticed his first abortive reach behind his head to take off his mask and do so.

Instead, in response to the Wookie, he simply grunts and follows him to the Cerean Jedi to watch over Sia's care.  _Idiot!  She could have asked us that from the sidelines, couldn't she?_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

Sen will smile, shake his head and give medical aid to anyone who would like it...


----------



## Deel Surool (Apr 30, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> "Thanks!"  Arani turns to Valara.  "There you have it.  Deel can find out anything.  I've learned not to ask how he does it."*




Deel rings up the holocomm unit in the corner of the living room.  When Arani answers, he continues, "Ah, here it is...  Last year it was Reek, before that it was pierceskimmers, before that it was k'lor'slugs, and then rolk-mangir, bonegnawers and corellian sand panthers.

"Really, it looks like they'll import any sufficiently dangerous exotic animal.  Speakingof which, I checked through the spaceport authority records...  Yesterday a small cargo ship flew through the Mrlsst system.  It was bound for Vycinyth, and its port of origin was in the Rodia system.  Unfortunately, I couldn't get a hold of the ship's manifest.

"Anything else?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 30, 2003)

"Efficient as always.  Thank you, Deel, that gives us a good place to start.  I think that's all we needed - anything we can do for you?"

Arani turns to Valara.  "Rodia is the home system of Kelko's species.  Between Kel and the Holonet, we should be able to find out what the . . . "  She fumbles for the correct word.  "What the 'iconic' Rodian game animals are."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 30, 2003)

The whole punch took her completely off guard though her first thought after _OW!_ went to _Well that wasn't terribly brilliant of me, was it?_  Staggering back, her hand went immediately to her mouth and she winced slightly until suddenly being off her feet confused her even more.

"Rory?!" but it came out more like a muffled "Rworrie".

A little extreme for getting socked in the mouth, but who was she to say no to getting free rides?  It was actually kind of fun being up this high and if it wasn't for the pain on her lip, she'd be going "whee! whee! whee!" right about now and begging to be spun around.  Maybe she'd ask him for one later.  Aw...nothing in the galaxy could beat having a furry wookie friend.

"If you had wanted to improve my looks, that's one novel way to do it," the Jedi quipped to Vor'en after hearing his grunt, though some of the words sounded rather muffled as speaking did hurt.  Not that pain could really shut her up anyway.  She winked at him before allowing Sen to do as he must.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 30, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ok how do my lightsaber skills translate to lightfoils?*




_[OOCIt is a different enough weapon that you will not be proficient with it, but any skills, feats or special abilities that utilize a lightsaber can aslo use a lightfoil._



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *He activates the foil and takes a fencers stance. "This is the correct position, yes?"
> *




"Hrm...  It is a valiant effort, but it is not quite correct," the instructor paces a circle about Set, perusing his stance.  "Here you see the classical Jedi training," he announces to his students, "optimal for a lengthy weapon weilded with both hands...  vibroaxes, broadswords, Herglic kitanos, Barab felchions and the like...  Notice the more or less square stance, with both shoulders facing the opponent and the feet set wide apart and slightly staggered for balance.  A sturdy, powerful stance that provides considerable mobility for the wheeling strikes required of such a grip.

"For a duelist," he now addresses Set along with the students, "single-handedly weilding a lighter weapon...  a saber, a rapier or a foil, for example...  a more in-line stance is required."  He grips Set's shoulders and twists them ninety degrees.  "The leading shoulder should point directly toward your opponent, with the trailing shoulder pointing directly away.  The feet, likewise, should be placed in a straight line, parallel with shoulders, with slightly more weight on the trailing foot.  Like so."  He lightly kicks Set's feet into position, and gently leans him ever so slightly backward.

"This stance requires more balance on the part of the combatant, but provides a much smaller target for your opponent.

"The weapon should be held at the en guard position, to provide a quick attack or defense to any position or direction."  He positions Set's arm so that it is slightly crooked, with the lightfoil extended straight before him.  "The lesser arm is then used to compensate for the lack of balance in the stance, either by curling up and over," the instructor places Set's off-hand on top of his head, "or by curling down and below." He now bends the arm down and tuck Set's hand into his belt.

"Movement should be made by a shuffling forward and backward step, in which the trailing foot never surpassed the leading foot, nor vice versa.  Lateral movement is not always recommended in a duel, as it tends to expose your unguarded flanks, though many dueling veterans will employ side steps or pirouettes in a daring attempt to out-flank their adversary."

"Shall we begin, then?" The Barnaban swordsman ignites his blade and takes his position a pace or two away from Set.  The lightfoil blades are thinner and seemingly thinner than the Jedi lightsabers Set is accustomed to.  Even the glow itself seems weak and diffuse in comparison to the shining blades of the sabers.

"These are live blades, Sir Padawan, and so I'll trust you not to injure either us, yes?"  He takes up his fencing crouch, with one hand poised over his head like a scorpion's tail, and his shimmering blade pointed precisely toward Set's nose.

"En guard."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 30, 2003)

Set nods listening to the instructors words. Set takes his position. He opens himself to the Force, feeling his surroundings, the lightfoil becoming an extension of his will. _(Activate Battlemind +8)_

"En guard."

_ Set will fight defensively for the first round._


----------



## Kelko (May 1, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> Dorn finally stops fiddling with his cards and grins at Kaz and Kelko.
> 
> "Speaking of which, are you guys ready to lay your cards on the table? *




The Rodian shrugs in response, and then half-heartedly drops his rather poor hand.  "Whatever, I guess you you can't win 'em all," he grumbles.  He's still irked a bit that Dorn would think that he was going to shoot Kaz Lo.  I mean, he had been thinking about it, but that only would've happened in self defense!  Besides, friends are supposed to think the best of you.

The jedi must have been suspicious of the Zabrak Technician, that must be it.  And he didn't want to just come out and say it to Kaz so he just included them both to be polite!  It all made sense now.  Thus rationalized, Kelko could happily step up from the finished game of Sabacc.  No need to subject Dorn to spending any more time with the ill-mannered Kaz.

He moved away from the table and threw his arms high into the air, stretching his thin frame.  "Well, suppose that's it for me.  As fun as that was."


----------



## Rorworr (May 1, 2003)

Rorworr chats with Sia while Sen attends to her lip, trying to keep her mind off the pain.  "I saw Arani come in while me and Vor'en were beating the stuffing out of each other.  Did she have anything much to say?"


----------



## Pbartender (May 2, 2003)

*Dueling Class: 
Round 1!*

Sensing Set's momentary hesitation to attack, the instructor launches himself to the offensive.  A dazzling display of lightning fast thrusts, parries, lunges and slashes whirls before the Jedi's eyes.  It is nearly all Set can do to simply knock each blow aside with barely enough time to prepare for the next.  Fortunately, his fear is drown by the influx of the Force that allows to him to sense each attack mere moments before it happens.  _[Battlemind: +4 atk, -6 VP]_

Set, nigh on breathless from his all-out defense, is astounded as the instructor non-chalantly continues his tutorial commentary, between the hums and buzzes of the flashing blades.  "Here we can see the Jedi training in action.  Note the concentration of purpose.  The focused, centered defense.  The efficiency of each movement.  Not a single action wasted.  Only fools or Grand Masters indulge in the acrobatic displays of the holodramas.  Such maneuvers only waste valuable time and energy in which you could instead spend gloating over the defeat of your rival within the relative safety of the local pub...  A practice which impresses the young women just as surely, and far less dangerously.

"Observe the the Jedi reflexes.  He reacts to my attacks with almost preternatural sensitivity.  No doubt drawing upon the mystical powers of the Force itself to imbue himself with an uncanny presceince.  A mudane duelist like you or me cannot hope to draw such strength directly from the Force, but with long experience, practice and luck a Master swordsman can rival the combat savvy of any Jedi Knight."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 2, 2003)

Vor'en hovers around aimlessly for a while, watching the Cerean jedi taking care of Sia, and then goes to retrieve his armor.  He feels much better after securing the last strap of his blast vest, and heads back to the others.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 2, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr chats with Sia while Sen attends to her lip, trying to keep her mind off the pain.  "I saw Arani come in while me and Vor'en were beating the stuffing out of each other.  Did she have anything much to say?" *




"Lots of things," Sia answered in a rather cheerful if mumbly voice due to the swollen lip, glancing at Sen briefly before turning her blue gaze back on Rory.  "But I'll tell you later."

Stretching out her long legs, the young Jedi sighed, not really that patient to sit still while Sen tended to her.  A moment or two later, she pushes Sen's hands away and stands up, brushing off her disheveled robes.  "Well, I can't sit still any longer.  Let's go upstairs and find something cool to drink!"

That said, Sia grabbed Rory's furry wrist in one hand and Vor'en's armored one in the other, dragging them along with her.  

"Come on, Sen!" she called after her Jedi companion.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 2, 2003)

From *The Very Secret Diary of Arani Korden*



> Yesterday, this morning, even a few hours ago, I had a very clear vision of my future.  And one thing I knew for sure is that _Dorn wasn't in it._  It turns out I was completely wrong.  Not that I mind, of course.
> 
> Dorn said earlier that he felt he was taking his first steps into a larger world.  We both are.  And we don't know what's going to happen next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deel Surool (May 2, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Efficient as always.  Thank you, Deel, that gives us a good place to start.  I think that's all we needed - anything we can do for you?"*




"You can all get a good night's rest," he admonishes, "and tell Dorn 'Good Luck and may the Force be with him'...  He'll need it."

Deel turns to sign off, but looks back at Arani for a moment, "It certainly took you long enough."  The screen goes blank.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 2, 2003)

Arani smiles at the blank screen for a moment.  Then she yawns, suddenly realizing how tired she is.  Still, with nearly half the crew still at the gym and Set off who-knows-where, she realizes she can't go to bed yet.


----------



## Set Harth (May 2, 2003)

_OOC:I'm going to regret this._

Set scowls a bit in fustration and decides to change his tactics and attempts to disarm the fencing master.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 2, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Set scowls a bit in fustration  *




_ooc:  Control!  Control!  You must learn control!  *Checks Set's character sheet.*  Oh.  Sense!  Sense!  You must learn Sense!_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Come on, Sen!" she called after her Jedi companion. *




Sen packs up his medkit, smiles and follows along...


----------



## Rorworr (May 2, 2003)

Rorworr lets Sia drag him into the lift.  "Nothing slows you down, does it?  Even getting socked in the jaw doesn't make you break your stride."  He shakes his head, an amused grin on his face.

He holds the door open for Sen, before calling out.  "Going up!"  as he presses the button for the suite's floor.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 3, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *
> He moved away from the table and threw his arms high into the air, stretching his thin frame.  "Well, suppose that's it for me.  As fun as that was." *




Dorn lays out his own losing cards on the table and nods to Kelko.

"Looks like Kaz walks away with the win. It's a good thing there was nothing at stake. Well, other than my reputation. Oh well, I always had a poor reputation as a card player anyway."

Glancing back toward Arani, Dorn smiles and stands up from the table. The Jedi walks over to the seated women and places a hand lightly on Arani's shoulder, his brown eyes reflecting the warmth of his feelings for the young noblewoman. 

"So, my lady, how is your work progressing? I hope I'm not interrupting, but I was hoping you might have a few moments to spare for a lonely padawan who just lost everything in an ill-fated sabacc game."

Dorn winks and nods to Valara in greeting.

"And how is our favorite jungle warrior tonight? I must say, you look very...clean."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 3, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc:  Control!  Control!  You must learn control!  *Checks Set's character sheet.*  Oh.  Sense!  Sense!  You must learn Sense! *




OOC:  No argument here!


----------



## Set Harth (May 3, 2003)

:OOC Haven't you all learned it by now? Set has no common sense!


----------



## Arani Korden (May 3, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"So, my lady, how is your work progressing? I hope I'm not interrupting, but I was hoping you might have a few moments to spare for a lonely padawan who just lost everything in an ill-fated sabacc game."*




"You know what they say, Dorn.  Unlucky at cards, lucky in love.  I'd have been hurt if you won.

Anyway, I think I've gotten a lot done.  I've narrowed down the planet of origin of the game for the upcoming hunt, planned dance lessons and an evening of formal dining for the flight, informed Sia of certain realities . . .

I think I can find room for you on my schedule."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 3, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You know what they say, Dorn.  Unlucky at cards, lucky in love.  I'd have been hurt if you won.
> 
> ...




"You honor me. I'll try and make sure that whatever time you clear for me won't be wasted."

Dorn grins while pulling up a chair beside Arani's. He takes her hand in his as he sits down, his eyes drinking in the sight of her.

"So you talked to Sia? I can only imagine how that conversation went."

Dorn thinks for a moment and then frowns slightly.

"Oh...by the way...about those dance lessons you mentioned...whatever you do, don't let Sia try to teach those. Have you ever seen...well...I mean...I don't think it can be described...what she calls dancing..."


----------



## Valara (May 3, 2003)

Valara smiles at Dorn's greeting, reclining deeply in the comfortable chair, the forest had never been this comfortable, and neither was the Pathfinder come to think of it.

"Yes, the bath is very relaxing, the heat simply loosens the muscles till you feel like you are washed away.  Can you smell the soaps?  They really are quite wonderful, we never had such fine things on Yashuvi."  She watches the jedi interact with the noblewoman and is perplexed, if they both liked each other so much as it seemed why where they not enjoying each others company more often?  they seemed like they avoided each other most of the time, but at least know they had stopped being silly.  Valara gave Dorn an appraising gaze, running up his legs to his backside, to his arms muscled from years of training, and settled on his face.  She turned to Arani.

"He is certainly very fit, a good partner.  I wish you much pleasure with him." she said smiling genuinely at the other girl, feeling that a compliment on her friends taste was warranted.  She looked curiously at Dorn when he said see couldn't really dance.  "I thought that she would be a good dancer, she is trim and agile."


----------



## Pbartender (May 3, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set scowls a bit in fustration and decides to change his tactics and attempts to disarm the fencing master. *




*Dueling Class: 
Round 2!*

Set thrashes his lightfoil at his opponent's blade.  The blades lock together momentarily, and Set pushes and twists with all his strength to wrench the blade from the instructor's grip.  Just as it seems the instructor is about to drop his weapon, he looks Set straight in the eye, smiles and deactivates his lightfoil.  The blade disappears and the sudden lack of resistance throws Set off balance.  The instructor hammers the basket hilt of his deactivated foil down onto Set's wrist.  But even though Set's fingers tingle with a temporary numbness, he refuses to let go of his own weapon.

With Set stumbling to regain his balance, the Barnaban sidesteps out of the way gives Set a light kick on the rump.  Too light for its intended purpose, for Set fails to fall flat and instead spins about to face his opponent again.

"One mistake of every novice combatant is the failure to use their weaponry, armory, environment and terrian to it fullest potential.  For example, a lightfoil, unlike most melee weapons, can have it's killing surface completely deactivated.  Without an actual blade, it is quite difficult to disarm your opponent...  Unless, of course, you truly 'disarm' them...  Ahem! Heh ha!" he chuckles at his own pun.

_Set fails the disarm.  The Instructor fails a retaliatory disarm, and then fails to trip Set._


----------



## Arani Korden (May 3, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You honor me. I'll try and make sure that whatever time you clear for me won't be wasted."
> 
> ...




"Pretty well, actually.  She's very happy.  And I imagine it was more fun than your conversation with Sen will be."

Arani walks to the kitchenette for a moment, quickly returning with three cups of tea.  _ooc:  Wait for it._

*



			"Oh...by the way...about those dance lessons you mentioned...whatever you do, don't let Sia try to teach those. Have you ever seen...well...I mean...I don't think it can be described...what she calls dancing..."
		
Click to expand...


*
"She offered.  I politely declined, on the grounds that I'm more familiar with traditional courtly forms.  I'm hoping to have Rory shepherd her at the ball, since you know how good a dancer he is."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 3, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *
> "He is certainly very fit, a good partner.  I wish you much pleasure with him." *



_And there's the spit take._  Arani sputters for a moment.  "Um, thank you."   She says, since it's the thought that counts.
*



			"I thought that she would be a good dancer, she is trim and agile."
		
Click to expand...


*
"You'd think that.  But she's not."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 3, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr lets Sia drag him into the lift.  "Nothing slows you down, does it?  Even getting socked in the jaw doesn't make you break your stride."  He shakes his head, an amused grin on his face.
> 
> He holds the door open for Sen, before calling out.  "Going up!"  as he presses the button for the suite's floor. *




Sia laughs at Rory's comment.  "Never!"

Then she glances over to the silent Vor'en.  "Do you ever talk?  Or is your language replete with only groans and grunts?"  She gave him a friendly punch in the armored gut and then wrinkled her nose slightly.  "Ouch...why do you dress like you're about to walk right into a major battle any second?  You should dress like Rory," the Jedi indicated with a slightly wicked if rather lip swollen grin.


----------



## Set Harth (May 3, 2003)

Set struggles to keep his anger in check at being embaressed by the instructor. He reaches out his hand and calls the instructors deactivated foil into his free hand. _(Move Object +5)_

If Success:
And then says "Crude weapons, poor equipment for a Jedi, but good enough for play I suppose." Set's arrogant tone is plain to hear. "I fear I must be go As my friends will be wondering about me. Thank you for the instruction Master" Set bows, hands the foils back and uses the force to call his robes to him before leaving.

If Fails:
Set grins at the instructor's reaction, "I must apollogise Master, but I believe I'm a bit over matched, and Yield. My friends are sure to be worrying about me. Thank you for the instruction. Set bows, hands the foil back and uses the force to call his robes to him before leaving.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 4, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Pretty well, actually.  She's very happy.  And I imagine it was more fun than your conversation with Sen will be."
> *




Dorn's smile fades slightly as he looks down, a worried expression quickly flickering across his features.

"Yeah...I guess you are right about that. I have to admit that I've been avoiding thinking about that. I know what he will say."

The young Jedi sighs quietly and absently runs a hand through his hair as he makes a visible effort to shore up his confidence. He offers Arani another smile, his eyes meeting hers.

"It doesn't matter, though. I'm happy, and I know he will eventually come to understand that."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 4, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"It doesn't matter, though. I'm happy, and I know he will eventually come to understand that." *




"He will.  I know he will."

Arani takes Dorn's hand in both of hers and kisses it once, softly.

"Whatever happens, we've got each other, and we've got our friends.  All of them."


----------



## Pbartender (May 4, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set struggles to keep his anger in check at being embaressed by the instructor. He reaches out his hand and calls the instructors deactivated foil into his free hand. *




As the instructor speaks to class, he gestures with the lightfoil for emphasis.  Suddenly, it slips from his hand and begins to tumble through the air.  His composure momentarily lost, he jumps to snatch it back out of the air with a surprised "Oh, hey!"

_Th instructor rolled a 13 for his Will Save, which tied your DC for the Move Object.  He keeps a hold on the weapon, but just barely._

Once he has the weapon safely within his grasp, he looks at Set and laughs.  "Well, well, well, the Jedi has indeed learned the lesson for the day!" he exclaims almost proudly.  He turns to the students, waving the deactivated light foil at them, "And he learned it much more quickly than any of you sluggards.

"Well done, Sir Padawan, well done indeed.  All these pups are far too frightened of me to really try anything insteresting.  It's always 'Yes, Master', 'No, Master', 'I'd like to ask your permission to wet my pants, Master'.  You've made my day, Jedi, you truly have."



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set grins at the instructor's reaction, "I must apollogise Master, but I believe I'm a bit over matched, and Yield. My friends are sure to be worrying about me. Thank you for the instruction. Set bows, hands the foil back and uses the force to call his robes to him before leaving. *




The Barnaban steps over to shake Set's hand before he leaves.  As he stands with his hand clasped to Set's, he holds Set tight and close.  His jovial demear falls away, and he says in a voice too low for the dispersing students to hear, "I have two final lessons for you, before you leave, Sir Padawan...  

"First, you weren't as outmatched as might think you were.  That thought alone defeated you before the duel began, and is precisely why none of these nerf-herders will ever best me.

"Second, it is plain to see by anyone who looks for it, that a skillful tongue wounds your heart more certainly than any skillful sword.  Keep that in mind, and prepare your defenses accordingly.

"You have remarkable skill with a blade, and the potential to become your Master's greatest pride, or greatest folly.

He releases his grip and steps back with a bow.  "Farewell, Sir Padawan," he says outloud.  "For good or ill, go to your friends, for they are those who stand beside you in good or ill.  I grant you Good Luck and God Speed, and may the Force be at your beck and call in times of need.

"Should you ever return to this part of the sector, then I invite you make a call on Baron Victrolo Celeri d'Hellios, and I would gladly receive you and your comrades most graciously."  He winks and smiles widely, before gathering the remainder of his dueling equipment on a small repulsor cart, and leaving.


----------



## Set Harth (May 5, 2003)

Set wanders back to the apartments given to him and his companions by Deel. *"Ah, You'll all still here. I thought most of you would be exploring the City, As I did."* Set struggles to keep his eyes from drifting towards the Valara's robed form, then gives it up as useless. *"Valara, I think we should talk in private. Will you join me on the balcony?"* Set holds his hand out to Valara his eyes beseeching her as he attempts to read her expression.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 5, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Ah, You'll all still here. I thought most of you would be exploring the City, As I did."*




"We did.  We're back.  Lovely, isn't it?"

_Arani readies an action.   When/if Valara gets up to join Set, she'll take a moment to fix Val's hair, straighten her robe, and whisper _"Good luck."


----------



## Valara (May 5, 2003)

Valara nods at Set, "we do need to talk," Valara says as she rises from the chair as fluidly as a cat.  She gave Arani an anticipatory smile as the other girl played with her hair and robe and wished her luck.

Taking Sets hand the Jungle girl led him out to the balcony.  Barefooted as she is standing on the balcony is cold and uncomfortable, but she is able to shunt the pain aside.  "What do you wish to speak of?"  she asks the adawan, her hand holding the robe closed so that it doesn't gape and expose her chest.


----------



## Rorworr (May 5, 2003)

**Ding**

The lift door opens, allowing Rorworr and Em-Tee to re-enter the suite.  "Hi everybody."  He walks over to Arani, ruffling her hair as she tries to straighten Valara's.

"I see you're out the bath, then.  Have fun while I was beating up Vor'en?"  The Wookie grins over at the soldier.  "Although, to be honest, I think I'm the only one who's going to be telling that fight as a victory for me.  I think Sia saved me from a bit of a trouncing."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 5, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"I see you're out the bath, then.  Have fun while I was beating up Vor'en?"*




Arani glances at Sia-lan, surprised that the Jedi managed to last this long without telling Rory.

"You could say that.  You should say that.  The baths here have spooky powers."  Arani laughs, clearly happier than she's been in a long time.  "The hotel should have Val and I do a commercial for them."

*



			"Although, to be honest, I think I'm the only one who's going to be telling that fight as a victory for me.  I think Sia saved me from a bit of a trouncing."
		
Click to expand...


*
Still glowing, Arani smiles at the soldier.  "Good to know.  I'll be sure to stay on your good side, Vor'en."

Arani surveys the room.  "Looks like we're all back, now.  Everyone should get some sleep.  Big day tomorrow."


----------



## Set Harth (May 6, 2003)

Set uses the force to close the balcony curtains and door to give them privacy.

“Val, I…, Umm. I’m going to be blunt. I don’t now exactly how I feel about us. I really like you, but things are so complicated. Our backgrounds are so different. I want to make things work, but I just don’t know what you expect from me. I want to be a Jedi so bad, yet the code says I’m not to get attached to people, yet how can I not, I’m human after all. Just tell me what to do, I’ll do anything that you ask.” Set hangs his head waiting for a reply…


----------



## Valara (May 6, 2003)

Valara was a bit taken aback by Set's confession, he had always seemed... well, not in control not always, but at least like he knew what he was doing.  This indecisiveness was new, different, very appealing.  He was like a lost little boy that needed his hand held, needed to be reasured.  It made the Amazon smile.  She took his hand in hers and pulled him in close, cupping his face in her hand.

"Kiss me," she whispered, and suited her words to her action, kissing him, tasting him as if he were a fine wine that she couldn't get enough of.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 6, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> Then she glances over to the silent Vor'en.  "Do you ever talk?  Or is your language replete with only groans and grunts?"




Vor'en grunts a negative, realizes the irony and adds a defensive "No."



> She gave him a friendly punch in the armored gut and then wrinkled her nose slightly.  "Ouch...why do you dress like you're about to walk right into a major battle any second?  You should dress like Rory," the Jedi indicated with a slightly wicked if rather lip swollen grin.




Vor'en bristles at the punch, ignores the nudist suggestions and says simply "It's always good to be prepared."



> _Originally posted by Rorworr_
> "I think Sia saved me from a bit of a trouncing."




"I think you'd be pretty good with a bit of training.  You've got the strength, certainly," Opines Vor'en from near the dorr, where he leans casually against the wall after having retrieved his blaster from the table and checked to make sure it hadn't been messed with.


----------



## Rorworr (May 6, 2003)

"Thanks.  The training is what really makes the difference.  For every punch I threw, you seemed to do two or three in return."  Rorworr nods at Vor'en's words.  "He's good, really good."  He adds to Arani, before glancing over at the closing balcony door and curtains.

"Oooh, looks like Set's intending to get a bit frisky out there.  What odds can I get that Valara will throw him back through the window."  The Wookie ambles over to the mini-bar, looking for a soft drink.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 6, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> "Oooh, looks like Set's intending to get a bit frisky out there.  What odds can I get that Valara will throw him back through the window."   *




"You boys go ahead and place your bets.  I'll just smile and look enigmatic."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 7, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "He will.  I know he will."
> 
> ...




Dorn smiles, obviously comforted by Arani and her words, as the rest of the group enters the suite. He nods to his companions as the fill the quarters with noise and conversation. Anybody paying any attention to the young Jedi at all couldn't help but notice that the blissful smile on his face is almost an exact mirror of Arani's.



> *Arani surveys the room. "Looks like we're all back, now. Everyone should get some sleep. Big day tomorrow."*




"I don't know...I'd say today was a pretty big day."

Dorn smiles happily and glances toward the balcony as Rorworr and Arani comment on the action out there.

"Hmmm...it's been eventful, anyway. Sen's going to have a lot to think about on our trip, I think."

Shaking his head and grinning slightly at the thought, Dorn turns back to Arani and squeezes her hand.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> "I don't know...I'd say today was a pretty big day."
> 
> Dorn smiles happily and glances toward the balcony as Rorworr and Arani comment on the action out there.
> ...




She squeezes back.  "You aint seen nuthin' yet, Dorn."

Arani can't supress another yawn.

"Everyone's home, and it looks like Valara has the situation under control.  If I'm not needed for anything out here, I'll go to bed."

It takes a moment before Arani can bring herself to let go of Dorn's hand, but she does, and walks toward her room.

_ooc:  It's been a long day - Arani feels like she's been up for over a month._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan touches her busted lip and sighs, heading into the bathroom to see if she could do some self-repair.  "I think you'll lose that bet, Rory," her disembodied voice echoed from the other room along with her usual laughter.  "I think this place is turning into the love hotel.  Maybe you'll meet a frisky wookie babe!"


----------



## Set Harth (May 7, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *"Kiss me," she whispered, and suited her words to her action, kissing him, tasting him as if he were a fine wine that she couldn't get enough of. *





"Ummphfere" Set responce is muffled by Valara's mouth, then he quickly forgets all about what he was going to say.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "Ummphfere" Set responce is muffled by Valara's mouth, then he quickly forgets all about what he was going to say. *




_ooc:  And even with this, we *still* have better romantic dialogue than "Attack of the Clones."_


----------



## Rorworr (May 7, 2003)

"Well, I'm not sure Set and Valara quite make a love hotel between them."  Rorworr smiles at Sia's comment.  "And I'd love to see you matchmake me with another wookiee, but you'd better make sure you can tell the difference between male and female wookiees first."

Having found a bottle of juice, Rorworr head off to his own room, yawning expansively.  There's the sound of springs squeaking in protest, as the Wookiee stretches out on his bed.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 7, 2003)

Finally remembering why she had tried to stop the fight in the first place, a memory knocked out temporarily by someone's fist, Sia-Lan spun around in red-gold whirl. She fairly bounced out of the bathroom, skipping along the room until she could leap upon Rory's bed.  Scampering up close to him, she whispered consipratorily into his furry wookie ear.

"They're not the only ones!" she confided excitedly in her most subdued voice.  "Dorn and Arani are couple now...shhhh!"


----------



## Rorworr (May 7, 2003)

"You're kidding me!"  Rorworr looks over in disbelief at Sia, only to find an earnest expression on her face.  "You're not kidding me!  Well, it's about time!  Those two have been making gooey eyes at each other ever since they met."  He snickers.  "Do you remember them sharing the seat in the escape pod?"

Rorworr leaps up from the bed, the mattress springing back into shape, almost pitching Sia onto the floor.  "You coming with me?"  He asks Sia as he drags the Jedi to her feet.  "I've got to go and tease Arani, and make traditional threats to Dorn."  He starts moving back through to the lounge, dragging Sia with him, before stopping dead.

"What do you mean, shhh?  Don't the others know yet?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 7, 2003)

"That would be the big 'DUH', Rory!" the Jedi padawan replied all awkward long arms and legs as she tried to find balance between toppling off the bed and the wookie's pulling.  "Dorn wants to tell Sen all by himself so we gotta be all hush hush.  Though I think anyone with half a brain could figure it out and Sen's got two whole brains!"


----------



## Rorworr (May 7, 2003)

"Oh, you know me, deep thinker that I am."  Rorworr sticks his tongue out at Sia in good humoured manner.  "And Sen's minds are on higher things, you know.  But you've got a point.  Aren't Jedi supposed to be celibate or something?"  He frowns deeply.  "I do hope Dorn isn't going to get into any trouble over this.  Or, more importantly, hurt Arani."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 8, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> * "I've got to go and tease Arani"*




_ooc:  Whoops.  Better head back to the set, then!_

Arani returns to her room, and puts on a simple white nightgown - the sort of nightgown the heroine wears in cheesy old holofilms just before the Anzati nobleman creeps up behind her and enchants her with his hypnotic powers.  Still, Arani is confident that the room is reasonably free of Anzati, so she opens a window and looks out over the city.  

It takes her a moment, but she finally spots the balcony she and Dorn watched the sunset from.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 8, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Oh, you know me, deep thinker that I am."  Rorworr sticks his tongue out at Sia in good humoured manner.  "And Sen's minds are on higher things, you know.  But you've got a point.  Aren't Jedi supposed to be celibate or something?"  He frowns deeply.  "I do hope Dorn isn't going to get into any trouble over this.  Or, more importantly, hurt Arani." *




"Well, if Jedi were celibate, there'd be no more Jedi left, would there?  The genetic line would all die out."  Sia-Lan grinned, straightening her robes.  "Anyway, there have been marriages before but they're just not common.   And there are plenty of children here and there.  Even some of the great Jedi masters on the council have families, some even multiple spouses."


----------



## Set Harth (May 8, 2003)

Set and Valara's lip part as the both take a moment to catch their breath.

"Val I... _sigh_ We should get some rest we have a hunt to prepare for, and I intend for *us* to win." Set flashes his crocked grin, holding his hand out for her to take.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Sen heads to his room to sleep and think... and dream about home.


----------



## Rorworr (May 8, 2003)

"Like I said before, I'm not big with the deep thinking.  So the Jedi do get frisky then."  Rorworr again grins at Sia.  "Who knows, maybe we can find you a hunky Jedi dude."

Rorworr strolls back into the lounge, moving over to the window to stand beside Arani.  "Sooo, Sia tells me that you're getting on quite well with Dorn."  He quietly says with mock casualness, raising one eyebrow at the noblewoman.  "When did all of this happen?"


----------



## Arani Korden (May 8, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> Rorworr strolls back into the lounge, moving over to the window to stand beside Arani.*




_ooc:  Arani's in her bedroom, but is happy to let Rory come in._

*



			"Sooo, Sia tells me that you're getting on quite well with Dorn."  He quietly says with mock casualness, raising one eyebrow at the noblewoman.  "When did all of this happen?"
		
Click to expand...


*
"It was a surprise."  Arani grins.  "I was looking for something to do, and Dorn came in, and before I could stop myself I invited him out for a walk.  And we stopped right about there,"  Arani points at the distant balcony.  "Right where that couple is . . . oh."

Arani turns from the window.   "Oh, Rory.  I didn't mean to tell him, but I'm so glad I did!"


----------



## Rorworr (May 8, 2003)

"I'm glad as well."  Rorworr hugs Arani.  "It's good to see you really happy, and to be honest, I think the rest of us are relived you're not going to be moping around each other any more."  He smiles at Arani, before continuing.

"When's Dorn going to tell Sen?  If he wants moral support, I'm more than happy to give him a hand.  And why in the name of the Force did you tell Sia if you want to keep it quiet?  She'll burst if she doesn't get to tell some...  Ah, that's where I came in, very clever."  Rorworr nods approvingly.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 9, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"When's Dorn going to tell Sen?  If he wants moral support, I'm more than happy to give him a hand.  And why in the name of the Force did you tell Sia if you want to keep it quiet?  She'll burst if she doesn't get to tell some...  Ah, that's where I came in, very clever."  *




Arani gives the Wookiee an enthusiastic counterhug.  "Got it in one.  She gets to tell you, and she's happy, you're happy, everybody's happy.  All that diplomacy training has to be good for something.

I don't know when Dorn's planning on telling Sen, but I think he'd appreciate all the help he can get.  Wookiees make everything better."  She hugs Rory again.  "At least in my experience."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 9, 2003)

Vor'en detaches himself from the wall.  "So which one of these is mine?"  He gestures carelessly with the hand holding the blaster rifle.  _I'm lucky that a soilder can get sleep anywhere_ he thinks, _ because this seems like a rowdy bunch.  Hell, the redhead consitutes a rowdy bunch by herself._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 9, 2003)

Dorn lingers in the suite for a few minutes after Arani goes to her room, feeling sort of like she took all of the light with her when she left. The young padawan smiles quietly to himself, though, as he thinks of the wonderful evening he just spent in Arani's company. He knows he will see her again tomorrow, and that is enough to make him want to go to sleep, even though he doesn't feel remotely tired. 

As Sen heads off to his own quarters, Dorn smiles slightly and waves to his fellow Jedi. For a moment Dorn looks almost like he wants to say something to Sen, but, in the end, he lets his friend pass without remark.

_Time enough for that conversation later_, he thinks to himself.

Absently rubbing the back of his head, Dorn sighs and heads for his own quarters. He would meditate a bit, and hopefully, after that, sleep would find him. They all had a big day tomorrow, and he would do his best to prepare himself for the upcoming events. He knew, though, that the last thing on his mind as he drifted off to sleep tonight would be Arani and the the memory of the sunset that they had shared.  

Dorn smiles at that thought as his bedroom door slides shut behind him, bringing an end to the wonderfully eventful day.


----------



## Pbartender (May 9, 2003)

Early the next morning...

Mrlsst's golden sun breaks over the distant horizon.  Thin shafts of light pierce the blinds of hotel suite's windows, striping the western walls with a warm amber glow.  No sound nor motion disturbs the tranquility of the deserted common room.

The front door chimes.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 9, 2003)

Lady Arani Korden, lately of House Cadriaan, drools.  The sound of the door chime startles her awake, and she slides out of bed and lands on the floor with a thump.

"lousy stinking visitors what kind of time do they call this don't they know i'm trying to sleep I'll be right there!" She calls brightly.  She throws a robe on over her nightgown   "at least at home we have servants to answer the blasted door but i guess i have to get it myself since it takes more than a door chime to wake these people up" steps out into the suite "they could sleep through explosive decompression especially since they have arani to fall back on 'arani'll get the door, let's just sleep for a few more hours'" and opens the door with a cheerful "Good Morning!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 9, 2003)

Sen has been up for the last hour, and when he hear the front door chimes he goes to answer it "*Yes may I help you...*"


----------



## Deel Surool (May 9, 2003)

The door opens to Deel's bright smiling face.  "Good morning, Sunshines," he greets Arani and Sen, "I trust it would be to much to hope that you are all awake, packed and ready to depart?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 9, 2003)

Sen nods his head "*I need only retrieve my personal bag. The others are still asleep I believe...*"


----------



## Arani Korden (May 9, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *The door opens to Deel's bright smiling face.  "Good morning, Sunshines," he greets Arani and Sen, "I trust it would be to much to hope that you are all awake, packed and ready to depart?" *




"You can hope.  As you know, Deel, we're not morning people."  She nods at Sen.  "With some exceptions.  I'm awake, I'm packed, but I need to get dressed and do something with my hair before I can be seen in public.  Talk amongst yourselves, and I'll be right back."

With that, Arani disappears into her room, returning a few minutes later dressed and showered.


----------



## Kelko (May 9, 2003)

Stepping out from his room fully dressed and ready to go, Kelko looks at the trio already assembled in the lounge.  "When do we go hunt something?" he asks, checking the buckles on his pack.  "I'm wondering Deel, will the weapons we need for hunting with to be provided by the host of the hunt?  Or should we bring some of our own stuff?  I think I'm torn between packing my vibro harpoon or a bowcaster.  Really only have space for one."


----------



## Deel Surool (May 9, 2003)

"Well then, if you two would be so kind as to wake the others, I'll order some room service."  Deel enters the suite and walks over to the hotel intercomm unit.  Zeev trots in from the hallway at Deel's heel, followed closely by a short charcoal grey R2 astromech droid.

Deel finishes the order, and turns to Kelko, "I stopped by the outfitters yesterday.  Everything you need...  fatigues, hunting rifles, survival knives and so on...  Is already packed in the ship."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 9, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *Zeev trots in from the hallway at Deel's heel, followed closely by a short charcoal grey R2 astromech droid.*




_ooc:  Yay!  I can use my Speak Binary skill!_

Arani travels from room to room, and tries to wake everyone up in ways which fit their particular idioms.

_Edit - In other words, while she'll kiss Dorn, and repeatedly poke Sia-Lan into consciousness, she'll just try and wake Vor'en up by speaking to him._


----------



## Rorworr (May 9, 2003)

Rorworr staggers out of his room, rubbing his eyes.

"What's all the noise about?  No civilised person comes calling this early!"  Then he spots Deel.  "Like I said, no civilised person.  You joining us for breakfast Deel, or have you already eaten?"  The wookiee drags his claws through his fur, trying to straighten out the tangles that have knotted themselves during the night.

"Who the droid?"  He asks curiously.  "I hope it's not of a nervous disposition, otherwise Kelko and Kaz will terrify the poor chap between them."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 10, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> ... she'll just try and wake Vor'en up by speaking to him. *




Vor'en snaps in to conciousness as he hears a knock on the door, and hears a voice telling him to wake up.  If he recalls correctly, it belongs to the non-annoying female member of the group.  She seemed to have the bearing of authority, so he responds politely.

"Yes ma'am.  Out in five minutes, ma'am."

And indeed, five minutes later, he appears much as he did when they first met him, clad in vest and helmet and carrying his blaster rifle.  He carries a mostly empty duffle bag, container of most of his worldly possesions.  He turns to Deel, salutes, and says "Good morning, Sir,"  with just the slightest touch of irony.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 10, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> * She seemed to have the bearing of authority, so he responds politely.*




_ooc:  That's my 16 Charisma at work.  _

Hearing Rory, Arani pauses in her rounds for a moment.

"I'm sure he'll be fine."  She pats the R2 unit.  "I'm Arani.  Glad you could join us."


----------



## Pbartender (May 11, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Who the droid?"  He asks curiously.  "I hope it's not of a nervous disposition, otherwise Kelko and Kaz will terrify the poor chap between them." *






			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"I'm sure he'll be fine."  She pats the R2 unit.  "I'm Arani.  Glad you could join us." *




Deel is still busy ordering breakfast, but the droid replies to Arani's introduction with what sounds like just a series of oddly melodic beeps and whistles to everyone but Arani.  She mentally translates the droid-speak to mean something like, :...Hello.  My designation is R2-B8.  I have been transferred into your service at the authority of the Galactic Astrographic Society Logistics Department.  And on behalf of the Chairman of the Society and his Executive Commitee, I extend gratitude and contratulations on the return of the survey ship _Pathfinder III_...: 

Emtee repeats almost that exact sentiment for the benefit of everyone else.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> * :...Hello.  My designation is R2-B8.  I have been transferred into your service at the authority of the Galactic Astrographic Society Logistics Department.  And on behalf of the Chairman of the Society and his Executive Commitee, I extend gratitude and contratulations on the return of the survey ship Pathfinder III...: *




Arani calls to the Twi'lek, "Deel, you're wonderful.  have I mentioned that lately?"

Then she turns her attention back to the droid.  "We thank you.  Welcome to the crew.  Do you prefer to be called Artoo?  BeeAte?  George?"


----------



## Set Harth (May 12, 2003)

Set sits serenly on the balcony facing the sunrise. His eyes are open but see nothing. Directly infront of him his lightsaber floats a meter above the floor slowly spinning around, a meditation technigue shown to him by his long absent master. Though Set appears calm and at peace to an observer, inside his mind storms with troubled toughts. His relationship with Valara foremost among them. He regrets and at the same rejoices in the kiss they shared, his desires torn between the Jedi ideal he hopes to become and his growing love for the Jungle princess. 

His meditation offers no solstice so he rises to his feet retrieves his saber from the air, gazes one last time at the rosey dawn before turning around to re-enter the apartments.


----------



## Rorworr (May 12, 2003)

"Nice to meet you, R2-B8.  This is Emtee, that's Arani, the guy in the armour is Vor'en, and that,"  Rorworr points over at Kelko.  "is Kelko.  Go to him if you ever need fixing, he's a dab hand with a hydrospanner."

Rorworr yawns again, then starts chatting with Kelko.  "Efficiency personified, you're packed and ready to go!  I'd go with the bowcaster for the hunting myself, but I can see the attraction of the vibro harpoon.  Vor'en, what do you think?  You going to be packing anything special for the hunt?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan sits on her bed, staring out the window at the sunrise and how it glows.  Alone in her room with no one else to bother her, there's a tranquil air to the young padawan that few get to witness beneath the excitable and friendly facade.  The colors bounce off her vibant hair, a rainbow of reds that caught the light and reflected their sheen over the entire room.

Her arms wrapped around her knees, those cerulean blue eyes continue to gaze into the cityscape.  Whatever contemplation the Jedi had, those thoughts remained privately hers.  On the verge of womanhood, she's a mix of the quixotic minx and the hint of her future as a Jedi Knight, never more so than now when's she's deep in meditation.

The knock on the door didn't even break her glance as Arani takes it upon herself to wake everyone up.  Sia calls out something noncommittal, before unwrapping her long lean frame from the bed and heading to the door.  Opening, she gives her everyone one of her perky morning smiles complete with mischievous dimples.

"Well?  Everyone ready for some stellar fun today?"


----------



## Deel Surool (May 12, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani calls to the Twi'lek, "Deel, you're wonderful.  have I mentioned that lately?"*




"Incessantly," Deel reminds her, having finished ordering breakfast.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Then she turns her attention back to the droid.  "We thank you.  Welcome to the crew.  Do you prefer to be called Artoo?  BeeAte?  George?" *




Deel steps over and pats the droid on its dome, "The fellows at the GAS office called him Bait, though I haven't the foggiest notion why.  He seemed to respond to the name quickly enough."  The astromech twitters an affirmative.

Crouching in front of the droid, Deel taps a clawed finger on its chest, "Enough socializing for you, my friend.  Now that you've met everyone of importance down here, I'd like you to go back up to the _Redline_ and make sure that she's ready to go when they need her."  

Bait whistles a question.  

"They won't be but a moment.  Once everyone is awake and they've had a bite to eat, they'll be on their way."

The astromech chirrups a confirmation and heads dutifully out front door.

"A  remarkable little droid," Deel states admirably.  "The Astrographic Society crammed his memory chips full of all the latest star charts and hyperroutes.  He'll be infinitely useful here in the Expanse.  He knows all the good shortcuts."


----------



## Valara (May 12, 2003)

The Suite's door chimed as it opened once more admiting Valra's sweat covered form.  She had been out running, slipping out an hour before dawn as was her custom completing a 5 kilometer jog.  She was smiling at the slight burn in her muscles at the exertion, she could have easily tapped into the force to refresh herself, but he was comfortable with the aches and pains, they reminded her that she was human, and not all powerful.

She excused herself as quickly as she could without being rude.  She had taken to the luxury of heated baths and showers with a converts zeal, taking one of each everyday, and some-times even one right after the other.  Knowing the other's desires of speed she tooka fast but through shower with water so hot it almost scalded her skin, leaving it pink and new, with the faint smell of lavender.  She emerges from the bathroom in time to hear Rorworr's comments on hunting, and felt inclined to share her experiences as well.

"I most often use a staff or sling to hunt, but then again I never had a blaster, I wonder if it would ruin the meat?  As has been descrbed, I doubt a simple wooden staff would be of much use anyway.  Has there been an more word on our quarry Deel?"  she asks of theTwi'lek, still a little intimidated by the serpamtine wrihings of his Lekku.


----------



## Kaz Lo (May 12, 2003)

As no one came to his door to wake him, and he has a terrible knack for sleeping through the takeoffs and landings of starships (a habit which has negated any use for an alarm clock), Kaz finally steps out of his room looking disheveled and bleary-eyed.  He still wears his usual clothes and hasn't packed any of his things.

"What in the samheel is goin' on out here?" He says around a yawn, "Oh, hey there Deel.  We goin' huntin or what?"

After receiving a compensatory beratement for his tardiness, the Zabrak hurriedly packs his things and redresses accordingly.  Despite his best efforts (or entire lack thereof as the case may be), he still maintains oil stains on his fingers and the random smear somewhere on his face.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *"What in the samheel is goin' on out here?" He says around a yawn, "Oh, hey there Deel.  We goin' huntin or what?" *




"Not until we reach the planet, Kaz.  We've got a short trip ahead of us first."

Arani scans the room, looking for one face in particular.  "We're all up, it seems.  Almost.  I'll see if I can collect Dorn."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 13, 2003)

Dorn emerges from his room with a smile just as Arani approaches the doorway. The young Jedi, obviously in a very good mood, takes her hand and speaks softly, his words for her alone.

"You look beautiful this morning, Arani. I'm sorry if I'm a little late. Waking up to a kiss from you...well, that's an experience to savor. So I took my time getting ready."

Kissing her hand lightly, Dorn escorts Arani back over to the assembled group. Eyeing the droid, Dorn lifts a brow and grins.

"What's this? We rate our very own astromech now? We really are moving up in the world..."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> "You look beautiful this morning, Arani. I'm sorry if I'm a little late. Waking up to a kiss from you...well, that's an experience to savor. So I took my time getting ready."*




"Well I'm glad you're up now.  I thought I was supposed to be the fussy dresser."*



			Kissing her hand lightly, Dorn escorts Arani back over to the assembled group. Eyeing the droid, Dorn lifts a brow and grins.

"What's this? We rate our very own astromech now? We really are moving up in the world..."
		
Click to expand...


*
"You betcha.  Next thing you know, we'll all have our own theme songs."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 13, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Well?  Everyone ready for some stellar fun today?" *




Vor'en twitches once, spasmodically.  _If I have to hang around her too long, my teeth will rot_ he thinks mournfully.  He turns his back on her and faces Roworr.

"If I can, I'll use this," he says, hefting his rifle.  "Sporting rifles have better accuracy over range, but I consider myself a good enough shot to hit at any reasonable distance.  Besides, civilian models tend to deal less well with rough treatment.  Not sure if they're allowing military hardware on this picnic, though.

"Truth be told, I don't like hunting much- blowing away some poor herbivores from half a klick away has never seemed very fair to me."  He shrugs.  "Who knows, maybe they'll give us something dangerous.  Even if they do, though, we have guns and they don't."

Edit:


> "You betcha. Next thing you know, we'll all have our own theme songs."




*appreciative snicker*


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 13, 2003)

Sia-Lan grins with a hint of a sparkle in one blue eye.  "As long as I get my hoverboard - I'm the happiest padawan for the next four sectors," she affirms and then winks at Kaz-Lo and Kelko.  "And as long as those two help me make it even more Sia-tastic!"

"Not that I'm all that excited to be slaughtering creatures today, but can we get to the ship so I can get my hands on my new toy?"  Not really waiting for a consensus, the young woman headed out the door, a little bounce in her step.  "Come on!  Adventure...and more importantly..._food_ awaits!"


----------



## Set Harth (May 13, 2003)

Set silently walks up to Valara and put his arm around her waist listening, yet not really listening to the surounding coversations.


----------



## Valara (May 13, 2003)

Valara rewards Set with a smile as he slides his hand around her waist, he didn't seem quite so indecisive as last night, and that pleased Valara a great deal.  She rose up onto the balls of her feet to kiss him soundly, not really caring much about what the others might think.  It seemed so silly to do things as Dorn and Arani had, life was about joy, and by hiding what they wanted, they almost might not have found each other, besides, it was good to share hapiness with others, if its hidden it might lead to the relationship becoming a twisted and unhappy thing.

She took Set by the hand leading him to the couch wheree they could sit and  wait for breakfast to be served.  She shoved him down into a sitting positin and lay herself down with the back of her head resting lightly on his thigh, idly playing with her still un-braided hair.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

"Let's not get ahead of ourselves, folks.  As I recall, yesterday Deel said . . .



			
				Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"With the juiced up hot-rod Lady Agatha has provided for your use, you should be able to reach Vycinyth in two or three days...  The hyperlanes in the sector are atrocious due to all the interstellar rubble from the nebula, you know...  The preliminary feast and ball of the Vor-Cal will take place four days from now, and the hunt begins the morning after, so I can confidently say that one of you will be firing a blaster or equivalent weapon five days hence."
> *




. . .   So no hunting today.  And the ball comes before the hunt."


----------



## Deel Surool (May 13, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *"Let's not get ahead of ourselves, folks.  As I recall, yesterday Deel said . . .
> 
> . . .   So no hunting today.  And the ball comes before the hunt." *




"My dear, you are nearly as wonderful as you think I am," Deel compliments.



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Not that I'm all that excited to be slaughtering creatures today, but can we get to the ship so I can get my hands on my new toy?"  Not really waiting for a consensus, the young woman headed out the door, a little bounce in her step.  "Come on!  Adventure...and more importantly...food awaits!" *




The bounding Jedi nearly bowls over a servitor droid that had just arrived outside the front door with the room service Deel had just ordered.  Buzzing a reprimand at Sia-Lan, the SE4 droid pushes a small repusor cart into the room.  He removes a silvered dome from a tray to reveal a platter of cold-cut meats, cheeses, sliced fruits and bread.  An assortment of butters, jams and honeys are set aside.  And an array of carafes contain spring water, milk, fruit juice and coffiene.

"More importantly", Deel announces, "food _arrives_!  Now eat up, so you can be on your way.  We can't have you traveling on empty stomachs."

"Ah, Valara, I'd almost forgotten."  Deel pulls a long narrow case out from inside his frock coat, and hands it to Valara.  "You'd asked for this...  It's not quite really a true lightsaber, but near enough that you won't yet know the difference when you practice with it."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "My dear, you are nearly as wonderful as you think I am," Deel compliments.*





"I try.  Did I get the voice right?"

Arani finds a nice, comfortable spot where she can sit next to Dorn, puts together a nice sandwich, and grabs a glass of fruit juice.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 13, 2003)

Sen will find seat and close his eyes in thanks for a second before serving himself. He glances at Set and Valara and raises an eyebrow _Now when did that happen? Hmm I wonder, but then it is not my right to question another jedi, especially as I am only a Padawan, but I fear for those two..._


----------



## Kelko (May 16, 2003)

"Hey, Bate," Kelko greets the little droid before it leaves.  "I'm Kelko.  I have a feeling we'll get along just fine."  He looks back at Rorworr, and nods.  "Yeah, I'll guess I'll take the bowcaster," he decides, and sets about stowing it away for use.  At Deel's insistence that weapons will be provided, the Rodian simply shrugs.  "I like to be prepared, you know?  Never know when some scum-sucking pirates'll ambush you."  Hey, a little healthy paranoia never killed anyone.

But he's starting to get cabin fever cooped up inside this hotel, so he heads off after Bate and Sia-Lan, hefting his back onto his back with an 'Oof'.  "Wait up Sia-Lan, I want to get a look at your new board!"  He calls as he dashes after the jedi.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 16, 2003)

Arani calls to the departing Rodian, "We're leaving right after breakfast!  Don't go too far!"


----------



## Valara (May 17, 2003)

Valara slightly lifts her head from Set's leg when Deel addresses her, and her face lights up into a beaming smile.  She finally had a lightsaber of her own, even if it was slightly less then Set's she could still learn with it.  She lowered her head back down for a moment arching her back to give forward momentum to her roll, ending up on her feet in front of the Twi'lek.

The jungle girl accepts the case reverently, opening it slowly.  She takes hold of the hilt with both hands, gently touching the power stud, causing the blade to expand outward in a glowing line.  Then she did something she had not been taught to do by Set, she inverted the pommel, holding it level with her chin, the blade held perpendicular to the ground, one hand as close to the emiterr as she could get, the other at the top of the pommel.  She wiggled her wrist back and forth creating a glowing triangle of energy that would do well to protect her.  With a smile she flicked the stud and the blade died, disapearing back into the hilt.

She kissed the Twi'lek to show the depths of her gratitude for procuring it for her.  This imitation-saber, brought her one giant step closer to a dream that had been passed down through her family from the time her Jedi ancestor crashed onto Yashuvu and had children centuries ago.  She put all of that into the kiss, it appeared to the others as lust, but it wasn't, just her way of showing gratitude, easily chalked up to her upbringing, it could have just as easily been Sia presenting her with a Saber and that would have met the same reaction.

She sat back down on the couch leaning on Set, still holding the hilt reverently turning the hilt over and over in her hands.  That strange style of inverted blade usage, the triangle style, was what stories of her Jedi great-great-great grandfather had used.  "Thats what my ancestor used." she commented, "that style of saber use I mean, do you have stories about the different Jedi that used it?  I don't think its very common since none of you use it."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 17, 2003)

Vor'em sits off to one side, not touching any food.  His rifle sits in his lap, and he shifts uncomfortably in the cushy chair.  _An odd lot I've fallen in with_ he thinks, watching from Valara's cross-cultural faux pas from behind his impassive mask.  _Could be worse._  He thinks for a moment, trying to figure out precisely how.  His bags are packed, and he's ready to go, so he spends the rest of the time before they leave in quiet contemplation.


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Bate," Kelko greets the little droid before it leaves.  "I'm Kelko.  I have a feeling we'll get along just fine."
> 
> But he's starting to get cabin fever cooped up inside this hotel, so he heads off after Bate and Sia-Lan, hefting his back onto his back with an 'Oof'.  "Wait up Sia-Lan, I want to get a look at your new board!"  He calls as he dashes after the jedi. *




Bait tootles an introduction, and then continues to bleep to himself as he leads the pair to the turbolift, and on up to the hotel's rooftop landing pad.

The turbolift doors and Sia-Lan, in her haste to see her new repulsorboard, almost trip over the dumb-founded Kelko...  He's never seen the like of the ship that sits waiting on the landing pad.

Hardly a third the length of the _Pathfinder III_, it's clearly a custom-built racing yacht.  The lines of the ship are smooth and sleek, curving and swooping into likeness of some great bird of prey.  The ship looks as if it is racing along at full speed, even though it sits parked on a docking pad.  

Two massive spindle-shaped outrigger engines flank the primary hull. Each engine stretches nearly the full length of the ship and both of them put together easily mass half of the ship's tonnage by themselves.

The outer hull has been silvered and polished, but for a single wide, bright red stripe running the length of the ship along the dorsal and ventral keels.  Just behind the cockpit viewports, the Cadriaan upside-down hawkbat crest is proudly emblazoned and surrounded by the ship's designation, _Redline_, and identification numbers.

Bait trundles on ahead toward the ship, whistling a tune to himself.

~~~

Meanwhile, back in the hotel suite...



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *The jungle girl accepts the case reverently, opening it slowly.  She takes hold of the hilt with both hands, gently touching the power stud, causing the blade to expand outward in a glowing line.*




It is a beatiful weapon, much narrower than a traditional lightsaber, and only just long enough for a single hand to grip.  The handle is wrapped in black leather wrapped with silver wire inlaid in the form of twisting vines and wild beasts.  A tassel of braided silver and ribbons of shimmersilk dangles from the pommel.  A bell guard of woven silver filigree sits just below the emitter disc to protect the hand that weilds the blade.

The diffuse glow of the blade, once activated confirms Set's suspicion that this is a lightfoil similar to the one he had been dueling with earlier.



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *Then she did something she had not been taught to do by Set, she inverted the pommel, holding it level with her chin, the blade held perpendicular to the ground, one hand as close to the emiterr as she could get, the other at the top of the pommel.  She wiggled her wrist back and forth creating a glowing triangle of energy that would do well to protect her.  With a smile she flicked the stud and the blade died, disapearing back into the hilt.*




Valara's odd reverse grip is somewhat hindered by the lightfoil's bell guard and the short length of the handle itself.  If only someone who knew the proper stance for such dueling weapon would teach it to her...


----------



## Deel Surool (May 17, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *She kissed the Twi'lek to show the depths of her gratitude for procuring it for her.  This imitation-saber, brought her one giant step closer to a dream that had been passed down through her family from the time her Jedi ancestor crashed onto Yashuvu and had children centuries ago.  She put all of that into the kiss, it appeared to the others as lust, but it wasn't, just her way of showing gratitude, easily chalked up to her upbringing, it could have just as easily been Sia presenting her with a Saber and that would have met the same reaction.*




Deel's lekku writhe and slither their way over and around Valara's shoulders and neck in obvious satisfaction.  Once she gives him a chance to catch his breath, he straightens his cravat and clears his throat.  "You are most welcome."

The look Deel shoots Arani after kissing the Force Adept is subtle. Anyone who knows Deel well, though, can translate it as _"Are you certain, Arani, that you don't think we'd make a great couple?"_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 17, 2003)

Sia-Lan's blue eyes widened into impossibly large saucers before she just squeezed Kelko's shoulders from behind.  "Its beautiful!  Absolutely beautiful!  Rory and Kaz-Lo should be here to see this..."  Letting the Rodian go, she moved past him, long lithe legs taking her in quick strides toward the ship.

"Come on, Kelko!  Let's see what Deel got me," she called out, an excited bounce to her step and a bit of laughing delirium to her voice.  "I want to do some zooming today!"


----------



## Arani Korden (May 17, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *The look Deel shoots Arani after kissing the Force Adept is subtle. Anyone who knows Deel well, though, can translate it as "Are you certain, Arani, that you don't think we'd make a great couple?" *




This time, Arani's look of wide-eyed shock is fairly easy to interpret.  _*I've never seen her do *that* before!*_


----------



## Rorworr (May 19, 2003)

Rorworr raises his eyebrows at Valara's new intimacy with Set, and the enthusiastic thank-you kiss she gives Deel.

"Is there something in the water?"  He quietly asks Deel.  "I've never seen this lot so... um... forwards before."

Loading a plate up with food, Rorworr takes a seat beside Sen.  "Looking forwards to the hunt and dance?"  He asks, waving a sandwich temptingly under the Cerean's nose.


----------



## Deel Surool (May 19, 2003)

_Or maybe something in the bubblebath?_



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Is there something in the water?"  He quietly asks Deel.  "I've never seen this lot so... um... forwards before."*




"I don't think so," Deel turns a suspicious eye toward the carafe of spring water sitting on the breakfast tray, "but if there is, I should distill it, bottle it and sell it.  I'd make a fortune."


----------



## Set Harth (May 19, 2003)

Throughout Valara's kiss with Deel, Set's expression darkens into a scowl, then he shakes his head clear and just shrugs. When she returns to him with lightfoil in hand Set stands up *"I've seen some of the dandy's on this planet using such a weapon yesterday. It's much too light weight, and under powered for a Jedi weapon. Never know when you might need to cut through half-meter of duracrete."* smirks Set. *"Still It might suit your more acrobatic style Val. I can show you a thing or two I saw yesterday if you like."*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> Loading a plate up with food, Rorworr takes a seat beside Sen.  "Looking forwards to the hunt and dance?"  He asks, waving a sandwich temptingly under the Cerean's nose. *




"*Hmm, I am unsure... about either. On my world we don't generally hunt for sport and while I remember little of it before going to the Jedi Temple I still try and carry the traditions of my people with me. As for the dance, well I never learned how to... dance. I guess I spent all of my life training to become a Jedi. That leaves little time for much else...*" but of course Sen eyes are on Val and Set shaking his head sadly (_Rorworr can't really tell if he is sad over the two of them getting together or if he himself is a bit alone_)...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 20, 2003)

Arani finishes her delicious sammich, and collects her bags.  "I think I'd like to take a look at this new ship," she says.  "The rest of you carry on without me.  And if you have any significant conversations you've been putting off, now would be a good time."  One bag in each hand _(ooc:  The poor girl feels woefully underequipped, but she left Naboo in a hurry, and hasn't had a chance to *really* shop yet)_ Arani makes her way to the ship, and boards, looking for the nicest cabin.


----------



## Valara (May 20, 2003)

Valara frowns at her Beau's disparaging of her new weapon, surely he could see how important a thing it was to her, even if it wasn't perfect.  She lets the hurt that his comments caused her show on her face for a moment, before standing away from him. 

"We should get go to the ship soon if we have to leave." she says not looking him in the face.  She takes two of her leather her thongs from her belt pouch and ties the saber to her bare thigh across from the blaster to even her out.  She disapears for a moment into her room to retrieve her clothes for the ball, and on her way back through the suite a bottle of fruit juice and a handful of pastries float over to her as she exits.

She ate as she walked to the hanger, using the time for a breathing exercise Sen had showed her when she commented on his always seeming calm.  Breath in to a count of 4, hold it for 8 beats, and then breath out to a count of 7.  With each deep breath that she let out, some of her irritation and hurt faded, leaving her with nothing but the sensation of warmth in her stomach from the deliscious pastries.

She had almost walked past the hanger in her pre-occupation, but she caught herself, though she couldn't help but stare at the sleek beauty of their new ship.  It looked fast just sitting there.  She didn't have the love for inanimate things that the others did, and she didn't understand why it always seemed like Kaz wanted to get intimate with some bit of machinery or other, but she did know that this was a thing of beauty.  She slowly circled the ship to examine it from all sides to truly know it.  Having admired it enough, she went aboard to stow her scant belongings.


----------



## Set Harth (May 20, 2003)

Set blushes at Valara look *"Val I didn't mean..."* but Valara had already walked away. Set falls back down onto the couch groaning. *"I better go before she comes back out of her room"* Says Set bouncing up and striding for the door. *"I'll be on the roof with the others."*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 20, 2003)

Sen will finish up his meal, and head to his room to retrieve his belongings. He will then head for the ship... he is a tad worried about Set and Valara and makes a note to speak to  Sia-Lan about it. She seems to understands 'relationships' far better then he does or would ever care to


----------



## Kelko (May 20, 2003)

Kelko craned his neck so that his eyes could follow the sinuous contours of the ship before him, and he whistled appreciatively.  "This is not just a ship, she's a work of art," he declared, though his feelings had been obvious from the awestruck look on his snouted face.  He wondered what the engines rated and almost salivated at the thought of getting his hands on the controls of this baby.  "Beauty, thy name is _Redline_," he breathed.

Sia's urgings snapped him back to reality, and then to the matter at hand.  "Yeah, let's go see what you got.  If we're lucky we'll both get to do some zooming today."  And with that, he clambered onto the ship behind the red-headed jedi and the droid.


----------



## Rorworr (May 20, 2003)

"Looks like we're off, then."  Rorworr quickly gathers up his gear, and makes his way up to the roof.  His mouth drops open at the sight of the ship.

"Well, Lady Agatha doesn't do things by halves, that's for sure!  I'd hate to try and guess how much this ship cost."  He bounds up the boarding ramp, a smile of delight fixed on his face.

"Kelko, where's the engine room?  I've got to check this ship over.  It's a work of art!"  He calls out as he catches up with Kelko and Sia.  "I get the feeling there won't be any shortage of people wanting to take their turn piloting this masterpiece."  He happily pats the hull beside him, then follows after his friends.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 22, 2003)

Sen settles in with Rorworr, saying "*Yes it is a good looking ship...*" who can tell Sen is only saying this to try and fit in. Machines and equipment have never been is strong suit...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 22, 2003)

Having finished his meal and conveniently allowed another opportunity to speak with Sen pass him by, Dorn gathers his things and follows the rest of his friends up to the roof. Upon seeing the sleek ship they are to be using, his jaw drops.

"Now *this* is a starship..."

After admiring the ship for another moment or two, Dorn heads up the ramp and boards the ship with a smile, thinking that this is just another sign of the good fortune that seems to have come his way recently.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 23, 2003)

Sia-Lan continues to search the ship for her beloved and fantastic hoverboard.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 23, 2003)

Arani continues to search the ship for the comfiest accomadations possible.  Speaking of comfy, how are the chairs?


----------



## Pbartender (May 23, 2003)

The interior of the ship cramped, but luxurious.  The cockpit consists of the standard four-seat affair that most shuttles and transports feature now-a-days.  The sleeping arrangments are nothing more than four sets of triple bunks lining a short side hallway with an enclosed fresher station at the end.  The cargo bay is simply a fairly large closet, which is currently filled with luggage, racks of hunting weapons, a few crates, and a 2-meter long hoverboard decorated with a flame motif.  Except for an engineering console in the cockpit, there is no engine room, per se, except for several access hatches in the floors and ceilings, and a narrow corridor that allows access to most the primary ship's systems.

The main feature of the ship, however, is the passenger lounge.  Expansive and decadent incomparision to the rest of the ship, a dozen passengers could easily be entertained there.  A holo display sits in one corner, and an autochef in another.  The lighting is subdued and all the furniture is upholstered in dewback leather and elacca wood.  A hyperspace capable luxury lounge would adequately describe the _Redline_.

Outside...

Bait whistles to catch Kelko's attention, and leads him beneath the belly of the ship.  The droid's extendable claws reached up to the ship's hull, and opens a small access hatch, revealing a half-dozen or so buttons on a small control panel.  He punches a few of the buttons, and two small bay doors open up on the underside of the ship.  Hitting another pair of buttons, a speederbike is gently lowered by a automated rack from each bay door.  Bait bounces on his toes for a moment, twittering to Kelko.


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

Set will wait for Valara before boarding the ship with her, telling her he's sorry for his comments earlier.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 24, 2003)

_ooc:  Yay!  Comfy chairs!  Now about that cloaking device . . ._

Arani's face falls when she sees the sleeping arrangements on the ship, but she brightens a considerably upon seeing the passenger lounge.  She proceeds to amke herself very, very comfortable.


----------



## Rorworr (May 24, 2003)

A furry arm drapes itself across Dorn's shoulders as Rorworr walks up behind the Jedi.

"So, how's everything going?  With Arani, that is.  I take it I don't need to give you the 'if you hurt her, I'll rip your arms off and beat you to death with them' talk?"  Rorworr smiles in the friendliest manner possible with the last question.

"The other thing is, have you had a chance to talk with Sen yet?  If you need moral support, I can be there when you tell him about you and 'Rani.  If you think that would help?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan's face nearly hurts from the wide smile she's got plastered all over it.  Taking the hoverboard reverently into her hands, she gazes up upon it as if it were the most expensive jewel in the galaxy.  Then setting it down, Sia kicks it into gear and starts zooming around the outside of the ship while waiting for the others to board.

"Who-hoo!" she yells out loud, stretching her arms out, her feet locked into the magboots.  Her wild hair furls out behind her like an auburn banner, catching all the golden rays of the morning light.


----------



## Valara (May 25, 2003)

(Setty pooh, I already am on the ship.)

Valara takes a tour of the ships interior, stopping in the lounge to grin at Arani, the lounge did look very comfortable, and judging from the noblewoman's relaxing form, it was even more comfortable then it looked.  She lay herself out on one of the recliner's enjoying the softness as she scratched at Zheev's ears soothingly.  She hadn't been spending as much time with him as she used to now that she was under Set's training.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 25, 2003)

As Vor'en steps out on to the landing pad, he instinctively jumps backwards as Sia swoops through the space he was moments before.  He lets out a small groan.  _Deel, you madman.  You'll kill us all._  After waiting for Sia to go by him again, he sprints for the boarding ramp.  _Just like every other hasty extraction I've been in, minus the blaster fire,_ he thinks.  Once he reaches the ramp, he stops and gives the ship a once-over.  He gives a mental shrug.  _Sure, it _looks_ nice, but it won't last five seconds in combat.  Oh well, just have to hope we don't get in any._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 26, 2003)

"Oh, you need to loosen up, Renni!" Sia-Lan calls out to Vor'en as she zooms on by, hearing his groan.  "I bet even without that hood on your head, no one would ever see you smile anyway with that attitude!"  Doing a little spin on her board, she laughed even though she nearly ended up a nice auburn-haired splat on the side of the ship.  "Want a ride?"


----------



## Kelko (May 26, 2003)

Kelko glances between the droid and the speederbikes.  "Is it my birthday or something?" he asks Bate rhetorically, and then jumps on a speederbike, starting the vehicle up and putting it through its paces until the others arrive.  His snout narrows and cheeks swell with happiness.  "Maybe I could modify the bike so that you could ride shotgun.  Whaddaya say, Bate?  After all, you're a part of the team now too, and great as your little treads are, they're not going to do it when we inevitably have to run for it."


----------



## Deel Surool (May 27, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Sure, it looks nice, but it won't last five seconds in combat.  Oh well, just have to hope we don't get in any. *




_Vor'en apparently has never seen a really starship race in the midst of the Tapani Nebula..._

Deel steps out of the turbolift after Vor'en, and hislekku stiffen in irritation at the spectacle taking place on the hotel rooftop.

"Sia! This is no time for acrobatics!" He shouts as he stalks across the landing pad.  "Put that thing away, there'll be plenty enough time to play with your toy later.

"Kelko!  Get off that bike, and into the cockpit!  Rory will undoubtedly need your assistance with the pre-flight check.

"Bait!  Quit your showing off and stow those swoops!

The droid whistles an apology and sets the automated racks to load the bikes back into their bays.

"And everybody!  Get on the ship already!  You were supposed to take off an hour ago!"

He grumbles his way up the boarding ramp into the ship.  "She doesn't pay me enough for this..." he mutters as he passes Set and Vor'en.  "It's like herding felinx."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 27, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *A furry arm drapes itself across Dorn's shoulders as Rorworr walks up behind the Jedi.
> 
> "So, how's everything going?  With Arani, that is.  I take it I don't need to give you the 'if you hurt her, I'll rip your arms off and beat you to death with them' talk?"  Rorworr smiles in the friendliest manner possible with the last question.*




The young Jedi's friendly smile seems momentarily nervous as he considers Rorworr's words.

"Things are going great. Couldn't be better, in fact! If things keep going the way they have been, I'll not only get to keep my arms for a long while to come, but I'll even get to enjoy Arani's wonderful companionship on a regular basis."

Dorn smiles more confidently now and looks his wookie friend in the eye.

"Seriously, don't worry...I'd rip my own arms off before I'd do anything to hurt Arani."



> *
> "The other thing is, have you had a chance to talk with Sen yet?  If you need moral support, I can be there when you tell him about you and 'Rani.  If you think that would help?" *




Dorn frowns slightly and absently rubs his chin. After a moment, he shakes his head and offers Rorworr another smile.

"Thank you. That offer means a lot to me...but I think that conversation is something I must face alone. If I can't face up to that simple duty on my own, then I have no business even being with Arani in the first place. I am a Jedi...as Sen often says, the Force will guide me. I'll be ok."


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Dorn smiles more confidently now and looks his wookie friend in the eye.
> 
> "Seriously, don't worry...I'd rip my own arms off before I'd do anything to hurt Arani."*



"To be honest, I thought that was the case."  Rorworr holds Dorn's look.  "And so you know, I'm glad you two have finally gotten together.  You both spend far too much time considering the feelings and happiness of others.  It's more than due your turn for some happiness of your own."

He pats Dorn on the shoulder, smiling again at his friend, this time with no words of menace.  "May the Force be with you when you need it most."  He glances out of the door at the sound of repulsorlifts.  "I'd better go and help Kelko get everything ready to go.  And drag Sia off her board.  I think I'm going to regret not packing that tranquilliser gun..."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 27, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> He pats Dorn on the shoulder, smiling again at his friend, this time with no words of menace.  "May the Force be with you when you need it most."  He glances out of the door at the sound of repulsorlifts.  "I'd better go and help Kelko get everything ready to go.  And drag Sia off her board.  I think I'm going to regret not packing that tranquilliser gun..." *




Dorn nods with a grin.

"I think we're all going to regret you not packing that tranquilizer gun. Thanks again for the support, Rorworr."

As Rorworr goes out the door, Dorn heads toward the ship's lounge, hoping he might find a certain someone already there. Upon arriving, he waves hello to Valara and sits down close to Arani, flashing a warm smile her way.

"Hello, ladies. Looks like we're going to be riding in style today. I guess that means I won't have to share a seat this time out..."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deel Surool _*
> "Sia! This is no time for acrobatics!" He shouts as he stalks across the landing pad.  "Put that thing away, there'll be plenty enough time to play with your toy later.
> *




"Someone didn't get laid last night," Sia-Lan muttered under her breath with a grin as she swooped the hoverboard into a lower stance.  Crouching down, she guided the hoverboard up the ramp and stowed it away properly after spending some time giving it a good cleaning.

Whistling, she began to explore the ship.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 27, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Oh, you need to loosen up, Renni!" *




"Renni?"  says Vor'en out loud, is a disbelieving voice.  _"Renni?_  He shakes his head.  "One of us," he mutters, "Isn't making it there alive, and I'm not at all sure who."



> _Originally posted by Deel Surool_
> *He grumbles his way up the boarding ramp into the ship. "She doesn't pay me enough for this..." he mutters as he passes Set and Vor'en. "It's like herding felinx."*




Vor'en nods slowly in agreement.  Playful, too smart for their own good, most likely evil, annoying as hell, makes you sneeze... well, except for that last, it sure sounded like Sia.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 27, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"Hello, ladies. Looks like we're going to be riding in style today. I guess that means I won't have to share a seat this time out..." *




Eyes still shut, Arani grins at the sound of Dorn's voice.  "That's okay, Dorn.  Maybe next trip.  If you're lucky."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 27, 2003)

Sen settles into a chair away from the windows, thinking _I hate hights... just control your breathing and hope they fly high enough that I don't have to see the ground..._


----------



## Set Harth (May 27, 2003)

Set boards the ship trying to stay close to Valara and as far from Zheev as he can with much the sucess. Nor can he easily ignore the growls Zheev send his direction. * "Val, You think you could try telling Zheev that I'm not a threat. He needs some more convensing I think."*


----------



## Kelko (May 27, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *
> "Kelko!  Get off that bike, and into the cockpit!  Rory will undoubtedly need your assistance with the pre-flight check.
> 
> *




Kelko sticks out his long purple tongue at the Twi'lek's receding back.  "Spoilsport," he mutters half under his breath.  However, the Rodian doesn't mind too much.  It just means he gets a chance to play with a different toy.

Clambering up the main ramp of the _Redline_, he heads straight for the cockpit.  Strapping himself into the pilot's seat, he starts the preflight checkup, running his hands against the smoothness of the controls.


----------



## Valara (May 27, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set boards the ship trying to stay close to Valara and as far from Zheev as he can with much the sucess. Nor can he easily ignore the growls Zheev send his direction.  "Val, You think you could try telling Zheev that I'm not a threat. He needs some more convensing I think." *




"Its alright Set, Zheev is just very protective of me, doesn't want anyone to hurt me."  says valara as she continues to scratch at the Dhuval's ear, earning contented grunts.

"Zheev, I want you to play nice with Set, he's my...friend.  Don't hurt him," she instructs her intensely loyal pet.  Looking up from Zheev she pats the sofa cushion next to hers, grinning at Set, it probably wasn't big enough for 2 without closeness, but that was a plus in her book, especially with Set.


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2003)

Rorworr follows Kelko back inside, taking the co-pilot's seat.  He does a few preflight tests, checking the sensors and weapons.

"Hmm, this is a very different beast to the _Pathfinder_.  Its sensors were a heck of a lot more powerful than the ones we've got here."  Rorworr taps away on the keyboard.  "Still, I guess we won't be trying to do planetary surveys with the _Redline_."


----------



## Deel Surool (May 28, 2003)

Deel quickly steps into the passenger lounge as the engines warm up.  He sets a datacard and two small cases down on a table.  "These will help you find out what the Trade Federation is up to.  The datacard has information on the other Vor-Cal guests, and the cases contain a set of tracking devices, and a long range surveillance audio recorder.

"Your friend Kaz won't be coming along, I guess.  The Astrographic Society recalled him to their sector headquarters for an inquiry and re-assignment."

"Good Luck," he says, as he heads back out the entrance hatch, waving, "I'll meet you all on Procopia in two weeks."  He steps out and closes the hatch behind him.

~~~

Up in the cockpit Bait rolls in, twittering a greeting to Kelko and Rory.  He locks himself into a droid socket in the corner and plugs himself into a scomplink.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 28, 2003)

Vor'en salutes Deel as he leaves.  "Here's hoping they make us use melee weapons, eh?" he says, thinking of his fifty credits.  He sits down and watches approvingly as Kelko and Roworr prepare for flight, and scans the controls for weapons controls.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 28, 2003)

Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *"Your friend Kaz won't be coming along, I guess.  The Astrographic Society recalled him to their sector headquarters for an inquiry and re-assignment."
> *




"Blast!"  Arani sits up.  "Is this a good inquiry or a bad inquiry?"

She picks up the datacard.  "In the meanwhile, it's back to work."  Arani will study the guests listed on the datacard.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 28, 2003)

After waving to the others in the lounge with a very knowing wink in Valara and Arani's direction, Sia decides to leave the two groups of lovebirds alone in the lounge.  A couple of wandering moments later leads her to where Rory, Kelko and Vor'en are busy in the cockpit.

"Oh hey, flashy stuff!" she exclaims with a grin, peering over everybody's shoulder.  "That's pretty nice there.  How fast do you think it can go, Kelko?  Hey want to try out some maneuvers, Rory?  Think it can spin on a credit?  What weapons do you see, Renni?  Anything good?"

Her hands clasped behind her back she gazes at the controls thoughtfuly - really truly not the most technological person in the world, Sia prefers to use and abuse gadgets not create them.  "Are you that ready to start shooting things, Renni?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 28, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *"Are you that ready to start shooting things, Renni?" *




_You have _no_ idea how ready_ thinks Vor'en, grinning savagely.  His hand twitches near his hip holster.  He counts to ten in an attempt to calm down and instead says, in a voice drained of emotion, "Please don't call me Renni.  And I have yet to find the weapon controls, if any."  He turns towards the others (or rather, away from Sia) and asks "Have either of you found the defenses of this ship?"


----------



## Pbartender (May 28, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *"Please don't call me Renni.  And I have yet to find the weapon controls, if any."  He turns towards the others (or rather, away from Sia) and asks "Have either of you found the defenses of this ship?" *




Turning around, Vor'en spots the tactical console, which controls all the ship's weaponry and defenses...  It seems to contain all the usual anti-asteroid defenses that are common to whip's manufactered within the debris-strewn Tapani Nebula.  

There are controls for a pair of small, fire-linked, turreted auto-blasters, and another set of controls for the single, forward-mounted conussion missle tube.  

Lastly, he finds the panel and diagnostics display for the ship's shielding systems.  Glancing at the maximum power levels and ratings for the deflector shields, Vor'en is slightly surprised that a civilian ship of this size carries such state-of-the-art military grade shielding. 

Any of the systems can be slaved to the pilot's or co-pilot's control sticks, or controlled autonomously from this console.


----------



## Rorworr (May 29, 2003)

"I can't wait to test this ship out, but I'll do my best to contain my enthusiasm."  Rorworr replies to Sia.  "I'm not sure that everyone else would appreciate me throwing _Redline_ around too much before they've had a chance to stow their baggage."

He spins his chair around to face her.  "But once I get the chance, I'll be doing a few loops and spins, you can count on that.  Well, if I can get to controls out of Kelko's hands, that is."  He winks at the Rodian as he turns back to his own controls, continuing his checks.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 30, 2003)

As Vor'en surveys the control panels, his eyebrows raise in silent surprise.  He grunts softly.  "A bit more than I expected," he says in a massive understatement.  "We might actually last long enough to get into hyperspace, with this lot."  He leans back in his seat.  "Not bad."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vor'en Kurn _*
> "Please don't call me Renni.*




"Ok," Sia-Lan agreed absently, though Vor'en was sure she would forget sooner or later.  Patting his shoulder lightly, she gave it a squeeze when he noticed the weapons array.  "See? Now you have toys to play with."

Turning her back to Vor'en so she could look at Rory, the young woman asked, "When are we going to take off?" Resting a hand on her hip, she smiled teasingly.  "Do you think you can fly this thing?"


----------



## Pbartender (May 30, 2003)

With Bait's assistance, Rory and Kelko complete the pre-flight check quickly and smoothly.  The boarding ramp is up, the engines are warm, and the ship is anxious to fly.

_OOC: The stats for the _Redline_ are here.  Be aware that that web page is not yet complete.

Arani, I'll get you a summary of what's on the datacard ASAP._


----------



## Rorworr (May 31, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Turning her back to Vor'en so she could look at Rory, the young woman asked, "When are we going to take off?" Resting a hand on her hip, she smiled teasingly.  "Do you think you can fly this thing?" *



"Good question.  I guess if we pile the ship into the ground, you can take the answer as 'no'."  Rorworr jokes with Sia.  "Speaking of which, could you head aft and tell the others we're about to take off?  It might be an idea for everyone to take a seat for the first few minutes of the flight.  Me and Kelko are going to want to get used to the controls."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 31, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Good question.  I guess if we pile the ship into the ground, you can take the answer as 'no'."  Rorworr jokes with Sia.  "Speaking of which, could you head aft and tell the others we're about to take off?  It might be an idea for everyone to take a seat for the first few minutes of the flight.  Me and Kelko are going to want to get used to the controls." *




"Why don't you just use the intercom?" Sia-Lan suggested, searching for the communications panel.  "That way I don't have to search for everyone all over the ship."  When she finds it, Sia will press the button and speak very unnecessarily loudly into it..."HEY! EVERYBODY!  BUCKLE UP!  RORY AND KELKO WANT TO BLAST OFF WITH A BLAST!  ANYBODY WITHOUT A SEAT BELT's ON THEIR OWN!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 2, 2003)

Arani looks up from the datacard she's studying just long enough to buckle up.

_00c:  By the way, is there an area on the ship where I can setb up a crude dance floor?_


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 2, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *00c:  By the way, is there an area on the ship where I can setb up a crude dance floor? *




_OOC: So long as you push most of the furniture to the edges of the cabin, the lounge area would make for a small, but suitable dance floor._

The dossiers on the datacard can be summed up thusly:



> *The Attendees of This Year's Vor-Cal:*
> 
> *Lord Giorgio Apollinari of House Melantha* - This year's host of Vor-Cal, and House Melantha's Representative for the 11th straight year.  Lord Apollinari sits on Melantha's privy council, and is a reputed sport hunter.  He is tall, muscular, with a short brown ponytail and long sideburns all adding up to rogueish good looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelko (Jun 3, 2003)

Giving the systems the once over, Kelko shrugs haplessly.  "Well, here goes nothing."  Engaging the atmospheric thrust systems, he gently pushes the _Redline_ into the air, keeping an eye on the instruments.  "Whoo, this baby handles as smoothly as she looks," he grunts to his co-pilot, growing more impressed with the starship by the minute.

Once the ship is up a few kilometers, the Rodian's curosity gets the better of him and he starts to punch up the acceleration, seeing just how fast he can take the ship without flying it apart.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 3, 2003)

The ship smoothly rises on its repulsorlifts, and hovers above the landing pad for a moment, before Kelko engages the main drives.  They purr comfortingly when he does so, and the ship slides into the upper atmosphere of Mrlsst like a Mon Calamari dolfen breaching for air.

Punching the throttle to maximum acceleration, Kelko listens as the contented purr suddenly rises to a triumphant growl.  The interial compensators can hardly compensate as the _Redline_ leaps ahead into deep space.  Kelko and Rory are pushed back into the cushioned dewback leather of the acceleration couches.  Sia-Lan, far too intent on warning everyone else of the imminent acceleration to remember to strap herself in, loses her grip on the doorway, and tumbles down the hallway...  Past the the airlock...  Past the storage lockers...  Past the sleeping berths...  And into the passenger lounge, where she rolls to a stop beneath the holo-game table.

The ship is everything Kelko and Rory could expect.  It's at least as fast as the N-1's Rory used to practice with back on Naboo, but not quite as maneuverable due to all the extra mass.

The local comm channel livens up as Mrlsst Space Control begins to complain at you about clearance requests, air-space restrictions and traffic regulations.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 3, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *The local comm channel livens up as Mrlsst Space Control begins to complain at you about clearance requests, air-space restrictions and traffic regulations. *




"Oops," says Vor'en blandly.  He smiles slightly at the sound of Sia taking an undignified roll down the hallway, and leans back in his seat, continuing to familiarize himself with the weapons controls.

_Ooo!  Concussion missiles!  Yippy skippy._  Vor'en's fingers twitch above the firing button, but with some effort he pulls them away.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 5, 2003)

Sia-Lan laughed, whooping it all the way across the ship.  Slipping and sliding, she twirls around but makes sure her lengthy arms and legs don't get caught on anything.  Landing with an 'oof' against the holotable, she stretched out.

"Wow that was fun!  Can we do it again?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 5, 2003)

Arani remains in Studious Mode as the ship takes off, not even looking up as she lifts up her legs to let the rolling Sia-Lan pass.  She makes a note to pay close attention to Lady Olivya, Saeed Assadi, and Dr. Ae-Sook; she plans to watch everyone, of course.  

Finally, she looks up, and activates a nearby comm panel.  "Everyone still in one piece?  Good.  In two hours, I want to see everyone in the lounge.  We're going to go over some of the more common courtly dances of the sector; I want everyone to look their best.  No one is excused.

And while we don't have to dress for dinner on the ship, we will be practicing formal dining etiquette at every meal until we arrive.

That is all.  Enjoy the next two hours.  Then you're mine."

With that, she turns to Dorn.  "So."


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 5, 2003)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


 I don't have anything to add other then I'll be gone for the next two weeks and unable to post, So Put Set on Auto Pilot and I'll see you all on the 23rd.

Set Out


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 6, 2003)

Rorworr peers back over his seat as Sia rolls the length of the ship.  "Don't say I didn't warn you..."

Turning his attention back to the annoyed voices coming in over the comms, he does his best to placate Space Control.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jun 6, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> Finally, she looks up, and activates a nearby comm panel.  "Everyone still in one piece?  Good.  In two hours, I want to see everyone in the lounge.  We're going to go over some of the more common courtly dances of the sector; I want everyone to look their best.  No one is excused.
> 
> And while we don't have to dress for dinner on the ship, we will be practicing formal dining etiquette at every meal until we arrive.
> ...




Dorn smiles and leans toward Arani, a slightly mischievous look in his eye.

"So...do I have to wait two hours before I'm all yours as well? That's kind of disappointing."

He pauses for a moment, and then an almost embarrassed look crosses his youthful features.

"By the way...um...I'm not too familiar with courtly dancing in general, so I want to apologize in advance in case I step on your toes or something."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 6, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *"So...do I have to wait two hours before I'm all yours as well? That's kind of disappointing."*




Arani tosses the datacard onto the table.  "For the next two hours, I am all yours.  No etiquette lessons.  No studying character profiles.  No rummaging through surveillance equipment.  Just you, and me."

She looks around the lounge. 

"So what do you want to do with me?  I'm afraid a walk is out of the question."

*



			"By the way...um...I'm not too familiar with courtly dancing in general, so I want to apologize in advance in case I step on your toes or something."
		
Click to expand...


*
"I'll wear boots."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 8, 2003)

The view outside the portholes fades from blue to black, as the _Redline_ enters deep space.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 11, 2003)

A hoot and a whistle sounds form the back corner of the cockpit, and Bait's text translation rolls across Kelko's heads-up display...  {The _Redline_ is now clear of Mrlsst's gravity well.  Would you like me to plot the first hyperjump?}


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 11, 2003)

_ooc:  Just checking in.  Since Arani's tied up with Dorn at the moment and in to position to answer bait, that leaves me with the following:_



> *A letter to Naira Korden*
> 
> Hey, Sis,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelko (Jun 11, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *A hoot and a whistle sounds form the back corner of the cockpit, and Bait's text translation rolls across Kelko's heads-up display...  {The Redline is now clear of Mrlsst's gravity well.  Would you like me to plot the first hyperjump?} *




Kelko nods encouragingly to the droid.  "Why not, little buddy?" he says.  "Plot us the fastest route to the Hunt you can find."  He shrugs out of his safety harness, gets up and pats the little domed droid.  Stretching his long thin limbs and cracking his knuckles, he turns to his Wookiee co-pilot.  "So, what do we do until the ship crashes into something?  Game of some sort?"


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 17, 2003)

Bait acknowledges Kelko's request.  By the time he and Rorworr decide how to pass the time, the ship has contacted the hyperbouy on the Hellios route and slid into hyperspace for the first leg of the journey.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 17, 2003)

Vor'en sighs.  He can never think of what to do on long trips.  There's rarely enough room to exercise and no place for target practice.  He like neither talking to other people or playing cards with them.  And most of the media available for him to view or read is Bantha poodoo.  He sighs again.  Oh well.  Tactical simulations it is.  You can only defend the Yuizlak peninsula so many times before it gets boring, though.


----------



## Kelko (Jun 17, 2003)

While waiting for Rorworr to answer, Kelko shifts his attention to the astrogation console, watching what Bate does.  For the most part, his skill at astrogation was poor to none, and he really did want to improve.  After all, he _was_ a decent pilot at this point.  Flying circles around the enemy wouldn't do him much good if he couldn't find his way home again.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 18, 2003)

Sia-Lan begins to fiddle with the ships audio system, looking around the collection of possible music to play.  Finally catching sight of one title, she grins wickedly, recognizing the teen pop princess that Set idolizes so much.  Sticking the holotape in, she presses the play button and the intercom button so the sweet syrupy dance music begins to play all over the ship.

Of course, to the horror of all, Sia is dancing around and singing at the top of her lungs.  Her voice is beautiful and rather sweet, but obviously the lack of vocal training leaves much to be desired in the result...and her dancing...well...that skill or lack thereof was already exhibited to Arani earlier.

"Oh baby, baby
The reason I breathe is you
Boy you got me blinded
Oh pretty baby
There's nothing that I wouldn't do
It's not the way I planned it
Show me how you want it to be
Tell me baby 'cause I need to know now, oh because

My loneliness is killing me
I must confess I still believe
When I'm not with you I lose my mind
Give me a sign
_Hit me baby one more time_!"


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 19, 2003)

Rorworr watches the star point turn into lines as the ship moves into hyperspace, a look of comfort on his face.  He turns away from the view outside the ship, and responds to Kelko's question.

"Sorry, a bit distracted.  A game sounds good.  Cards, or shall we break out a board?"  He smiles, humming along with the music drifting in from Sia's cabin.  That is, until the Jedi starts to sing, sending the Wookiee hurtling to seal the bridge door.  The music and singing are both deadened a little by the several layers of metal, but more importantly, no one can dance in...

"How about you, Bate, do you play any games?"  He inquires of the droid, searching through his pockets for a pack of cards.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 19, 2003)

{Master Surool made certain that the _Redline_'s entertainment database contained a full suite of games, their rules and their variations,} Bait's reply scrolls across the display monitor.  {Please allow me a few moments to consult with the ship's databanks.}

The R2 unit whirrs and beeps to himself in the corner of the cockpit as he teaches himself the rules and strategies to every card and holotable game imaginable.


----------



## Kelko (Jun 19, 2003)

Kelko's snout widens in a Rodian's smile.  "Now you've done it," he chides the wookiee.  "He'll  beat us at everything, now.  I suppose it'll have to be a game of cards if there's three of us, or do you know a three-player board game?"

He rummages about the cockpit, studiously ignoring the music wafting through the bridge door as he searches for where they stash the games.  Hey, it was Deel's ship.  The place should be stuffed with decks of cards in every nook and cranny.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 20, 2003)

"I know a good board game or two.  Depends on who complex you want to get."  Vor'en turns to the droid.  "Do you have _Strategex, Ulrion's Fall, _ or maybe _Tact_?"  A _thud_ works its way past the door, as Sia either stomps or falls.  Vor'en turns to it suspiciously.  "That is locked, right?"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 20, 2003)

_OOC: Ok - that's it...a bit of harrassment before you go on vacation!_

Sia-Lan stopped outside the bridge door, remembering that her dance partner - the ever so brave Rory was inside.  Tapping the panel while still boogie those hips in rather odd jerky movements, she smiled as it slid open to reveal the three still in the cockpit.

"Hey!  Let's practice before Arani makes us dance her formal thing," the Jedi suggested heading inside.  Noticing that Rory and Kelko seemed busy looking for something, she grabs Vor'en by the hands and drags him up.  "Cm'on you.  Show me what you can do besides grunt and play with your gun."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 20, 2003)

d'oh!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 20, 2003)

"Can't.  Playing board games," says Vor'en tersely, looking to Rorworr and Kelko for support.  "Right?" he adds, starting to sound a bit desperate.  "Busy now."  Regardless of his protests, he is subjected to the near-fatal embarassment of being pulled along by a small girl whom he has several dozen kilos on.  He flails about vaguely for something to grab on, physically or metaphorically.  While making a grab for the doorjamb, he says "Can't dance.  Really.  Bad at it.  Under strict military injunction not to dance."


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Uh, yeah, we need him to play.  Bait's going to play too."  Rorworr comes to the aid of Vor'en, pulling both the soldier and the Jedi back into the bridge.  "Besides, me and Arani are going to show you lot how to dance _properly_.  Regardless of any military injunctions."

_You know, I could have sworn I locked that door...  I guess I'd need to break out a welding kit to keep Sia out._ 

"Do you want to play as well?"  He asks Sia as he starts to set up the board. "I should warn you, Bait's likely to beat us all."


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan rolled her eyes.  "Play a board game?  Come on...you _always_ sit and play board games.  Haven't you played all the board games there is to play around here?  Don't you want to try something different?"

She doesn't give up on pulling Vor'en into doing some kind of boogieing.  "Practice makes perfect, besides I need to move around a bit and work out some of my energy!"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 21, 2003)

Vor'en sighs a long-suffering sigh and stops fighting.  With as much dignity as he can muster, he turns to Kelko, Roworr, and Bait, saying "You play without me."  He turns back to Sia.  "Let's get this over with."  _Take the path of least resistance... let her _think_ you've surrendered... key to success._  These are the thoughts with which Vor'en comforts himself as he is led off to what promises to be a most embarrassing and ignoble event.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan gives a cerulean wink to Kelko, Rory, and Bait.  "Feel free to come enjoy the fun." (Or try to mitigate the damage to the ship!) That said, she dragged the reluctant solider out of the bridge into the broad hallway.  Perfect timing and the sounds of some overly sexed singer came crooning over the speakers that she had set earlier.

Holding onto his hands, she spun in around and its a miracle they neither tripped, crashed into anything or lucky for them, nobody else was passing along in the hallway.  "Whee!  Shake that rear!  So how come you say you can't dance?  What's with the military injunction?  I've been thrown out of more clubs than anybody has gone into!"

Oh!  Spoke too soon.  Sia managed to step on his foot at that last sentance.  Good thing he was armored and she barely weighed anything.  But Sia-Lan was a tall girl with long legs and arms a'plenty to do some damage.


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 22, 2003)

"So, should we go help the poor chap, or stay here and make sure we lock the door this time?"  Rorworr grins at Kelko.  "Bait, you OK if we leave you in charge of the bridge?"

After hearing the droid's answer, Rory heads back after Sia and her victim, calling to Dorn and Arani as he passes.

"Sia's got Vor'en dancing.  Ringside tickets start at 10 credits each!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 23, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *"Sia's got Vor'en dancing.  Ringside tickets start at 10 credits each!" *




Arani leaps out of the lounge, sending poor Dorn sprawling to the floor in her wake.  "What?  And you let them?"  She stops, and takes a deep breath.  "Vor'en's a big boy.  If he doesn't know how to get out of this himself, he'd better learn."

Seeing the Wookiee's smirk, Arani glares up at him in her best schoolmarm fashion, both hands on hips.  Standing so close to Rory, she looks small enough for him to use her as a finessable weapon, but that doesn't deter her.  "As for you - since you seem to have some time on your hands, why don't you go into the lounge and start moving furniture.  We're going to need floorspace."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 23, 2003)

Sen signs as he can't seem to meditate with the strange music coming from the hall and now it sounds like dancing is going to take place here. He tries to hang in the back as much as possible (and not be noticed)


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 23, 2003)

"I will admit I was feeling somewhat redundant on the bridge."  Rorworr leans closer to Arani, before adding quietly. "I think Bait's the smartest person on the ship.  He's certainly got my astrogation skills beat."

This said, he moves into the lounge and starts shifting the furniture back towards the wall, clearing as much of the deck as possible.  What remains in a small, but adequate, dance floor.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 24, 2003)

> "Whee! Shake that rear! So how come you say you can't dance? What's with the military injunction? I've been thrown out of more clubs than anybody has gone into!"




"Ow," says Vor'en, as a stray knee bumps into his leg.  The coordination he would show when firing a blaster seems to have fled him, as he bumps into the bulkhead.

"No talent for it," says Vor'en tersely, all his concentration on avoiding further collisions.  "Was banned from dancing after I, er," he pauses, and ducks an arm.  "Broke a Captain's arm during shore leave, " he mumbles, hoping it will be mistaken for a curse at their collective clumsiness.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 24, 2003)

Oblvious to what a dangerous dancing duo both herself and the solider make, Sia-Lan continues to boogie happily - if more bruisedly.  "Ow!" she says as they bump into each other again.  How two seemingly coordinated warriors could dance so horrendously could boggle even the most talented Jedi thinker for a thousand years.

"You broke someone's arm?" Sia whispers back before grinning and then laughing.  "I tripped over something and started a reaction in the light tubes that shorted out a whole district on Coruscant...got banned for a while because of that."

Humming, she bobbed her head back and forth to the beat of the music, throwing her arms around Vor'en's neck and nearly collided their heads together.  

"Spin me!  I like getting rides."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 25, 2003)

Arani smiles at Rory.  "Perfect.  And just in time, too."

With that, she crosses over to a comm panel.  "Attention, everyone.  Please report to the lounge, immediately.  It's time to face your innermost fears and learn to dance."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 26, 2003)

With a mounting sense of dread, Vor'en begins turning in place, slowly gaining speed and sending the small Jedi in increasingly large arcs.  He begins to think the trick may be performed without injury when he feels something go _twang_ in his back, and he, and Sia, proceed to fall to the floor in a heap.  The pain is could be described with any number of superlatives, so Vor'en settles for forming his mouth in a silent _O_ of surprise.

ooc: Aaand there's the debilitating injury.  Off to the airport with me, I'll see you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 26, 2003)

Set glances over at Valara to see what she makes out of all this.


----------



## Valara (Jun 26, 2003)

Valara grins back at Set, "Do you suppouse we will all have to dance as  Sia-lan does?  It seems dangerous to life and limb, it would be bad to have an accident and be forced out of the hunt." she whispers to him so that Sia wont over-hear.

"What will this ball be like Set?  I have never been to one you know, so I want you to tell me everything."  she says leanig her head onto his shoulder.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *With a mounting sense of dread, Vor'en begins turning in place, slowly gaining speed and sending the small Jedi in increasingly large arcs.  He begins to think the trick may be performed without injury when he feels something go twang in his back, and he, and Sia, proceed to fall to the floor in a heap.  The pain is could be described with any number of superlatives, so Vor'en settles for forming his mouth in a silent O of surprise.*




Bait rolls into the cabin just in time to see Vor'en painfully collapse to the deck.  With low mournful whistle, he turns around and heads back to the cockpit.  As he leaves, Arani can barely overhear the droid tootling something about checking the ship's database for first aid procedures and his apparent lack of an adequate salary.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 28, 2003)

"Sen."  Arani nods her head in the direction of the injured soldier and surly droid.

_Typical.  He'd rather injure himself than attend a simple dance lesson._

She addresses the class.  "You've all seen a very enthusiastic demonstration of one kind of dancing.  And most of you will be relieved to hear that Tapani courtly dancing is nothing like that at all.

A formal ball is all about being seen.  Lots of whirling about interferes with the proper display.  As a result, there's movement in prescribed patterns, surprisingly little touching, and often a lot of conversation.  Matters of state have been settled over the course of a dance."

"Any questions so far?"


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 30, 2003)

> "What will this ball be like Set? I have never been to one you know, so I want you to tell me everything." she says leaning her head onto his shoulder.




"Well if it's anything like the Balls back on Coruscant, then lots of people trying to rub elbows with popular & famous folk. Acting all-important and knowledgeable about any given topic of conversation. Just like High School really, only with adults." Set grimaces. "Oh ah and Dancing lots of dancing. Drinking punch, eating appetizers, getting punch poured down over your head by some punk who thinks he's better then you...." Set's fist clinches and things begin to rattle about the lounge. "And your date laughing at you before going off to dance with the punk…Sorry, flash back."


----------



## Valara (Jun 30, 2003)

"I never went to high-school, so I do not know what that is like Set.  But I promise not to laugh at you, if that will make you happy.  I wont dance with anyone but you either."  says the scantily clad amazon, not really knowing or understanding what he is talking about.  _I know that he dislikes it, and thats enough, I suppouse._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 30, 2003)

Sen smiles slightly... glad that he can use his healing skills instead of his non-existent dancing skills...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jul 2, 2003)

"Oh, Vor'en."  Sia-Lan sighs, still sitting on him and resting her elbows on his armor-clad chest, her chin in her hands.  "You are a very silly solider.  I don't know how you managed not to get yourself killed like that!  I guess Arani will have plenty of time to get you all ready for the dance floor later on, hmm?"

Standing up, she let Sen get to the poor solider to tend to him while she stuck her hands behind her and glanced around.  "Well, how is this ball dancing thing going to work?  And why do I have to dance?  Its not like anybody is going to ask me...is it?"

Of course anyone would have to have a screw loose to ask Sia-Lan to dance...especially after _watching_ her just dibilitate a grown man...


----------



## Kelko (Jul 2, 2003)

"Here they are!" says Kelko brightly, turning around with sabacc deck in hand, after a half-hour of search.  Cheerfulness turns to dismay as he finds that the cockpit is devoid of anyone but Bait... and the little droid is accessing the databanks not for card games but... first aid?

"Typical," the Rodian mutters with a shrug of his shoulders.  He walks out into the cabin to find the rest of his companions standing about listening to Arani.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jul 4, 2003)

Dorn does his absolute best to fade quietly into the background during all this talk of dancing, especially after Sia's latest display.

"I could _really_ use an old Jedi mind trick right about now..."


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 5, 2003)

Rorworr grins at Sia, patting her on the shoulder.  "Don't worry.  Even if no-one else asks you, me and Kelko will keep you on the dance floor.  Won't we, buddy?"  He puts a comforting hand on the Rodian's back.  "If you promises not to permanently injure either of us..."

Stepping out into the middle of the lounge, Rorworr holds out his hand to Arani.  "Shall we give 'em a quick demonstration of how it's done?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 5, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Stepping out into the middle of the lounge, Rorworr holds out his hand to Arani.  "Shall we give 'em a quick demonstration of how it's done?" *




Arani grins.  "You always know the right thing to say to a girl, don't you."

Arani is not, strictly speaking, an especially good dancer.  She's technically adequate, but not much more than that.  Still, she has a certain natural grace, a cheerful good nature, and an obvious fondness for her dancing partner.  That seems to be enough.


----------



## Set Harth (Jul 7, 2003)

Set stands up pulling Valara on to her feet as well. "Well, I'll show you we dance back on Coruscant, Val, Arani can let us know if it will be sufficeint for the Tapani Sector." He proceeds to show her the steps to a simple waltz he learned back home...


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 9, 2003)

Rorworr, while perhaps a little more skilled as a dancer, seems to have learnt a very formal style.  Coupled with his height in comparison with Arani, the two make a slightly awkward progress around the room.

On the other hand, they don't break any furniture, and manage not to injure each other, so it's a definite improvement on the previous pair...


----------



## Kelko (Jul 11, 2003)

Kelko watches the duo dance with a slight scrunching of his face that denotes a bored daze, and folded arms.  "So what's the big deal?  Seems simple enough, and regardless, you can't seriously be saying that anybody will care if you're bad?  And if they do, Rorworr hear can rip off their arms, or something.  Right?"  He asks this last with a hopeful tone in his voice.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jul 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan smiled brightly and decided that Kelko would be her first vic-...er _partner_.  Grabbing his hands in hers, she whirled him around and around in big goofy circles.  Sort of rather sad mimicry of Arani and Rory's dance.  Though in that short span of time she managed to...

1. Step on his right foot
2. bump him right into the wall with a 'sorry'
3. knock him into Rory
4. get him incredibly dizzy...


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 13, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *Kelko watches the duo dance with a slight scrunching of his face that denotes a bored daze, and folded arms.  "So what's the big deal?  Seems simple enough, and regardless, you can't seriously be saying that anybody will care if you're bad?  And if they do, Rorworr hear can rip off their arms, or something.  Right?"  He asks this last with a hopeful tone in his voice. *




Arani shakes her head sadly.  "There are some problems that even a Wookiee ripping arms off can't solve.

But you're half right.  Most of you don't have to be good - just not so bad that you draw attention to yourselves.  If you know the steps, and stick to them _(this last bit said in Sia-Lan's direction)_ all will be well.  After all, we'll be there to see, rather than be seen.  That's all I need to teach you here.

I, unfortunately, will have to be very good, and not make a single mistake, since this will be my official debut into society.  But that's my problem, not yours."


----------



## Kelko (Jul 15, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> But you're half right.  Most of you don't have to be good - just not so bad that you draw attention to yourselves.  If you know the steps, and stick to them (this last bit said in Sia-Lan's direction) all will be well.  After all, we'll be there to see, rather than be seen.  That's all I need to teach you here.
> *




"I think we have that part down," Kelko throws over his shoulder as his crimson-haired dance partner flings him into the arms of the Wookiee, before pulling him back again into an awkward embrace.  Sia-Lan looks down into his bulbous black eyes as he pipes up.  "Hey, do you think I could lead for a bit?  I like my feet just the way they are, thank you."

As they disentangle, Kelko's glad that he doesn't have quite a human skeletal structure - he's surprised Vor'en got away with only a bad back.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 19, 2003)

With Vor'en well taken care of by Sen, Bait trundles up to the cockpit and plugs himself back into the scomplink.  As the ship floats through hyperspace, he idly wonders if there are any dancing lessons programmed into the ship's memory banks.


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 21, 2003)

Rorworr takes Sia's hand, giving Kelko a chance to recover.  "Like 'Rani says, there'll not be too much focus on us.  But that doesn't mean that we can't be useful.  Keep your ears and eyes open, and we might be able to pick up on some of the gossip, intrigue, and manoeuvring that'll be going on.  From a observers point of view, these balls can be tremendous fun.

"The other thing is, we'd better be sure of our roles.  Vor'en will be taking the job of Arani's bodyguard, while Dorn, Set, Sen and you."  He grins at Sia.  "Can be her trusted Jedi advisors.  I can be another bodyguard or a tracker for the hunt, although the wisest thing for me to do may just be to go with my genuine function as a friend of our debutante.

"Kelko, you're our pilot, and a hunting instructor.  Bait and Emtee will fit in as they are, but Valara will require a little more thought.  What would you like to be?"  He asks as he and Sia spin past the amazon.


----------



## Kelko (Jul 25, 2003)

The Rodian shrugs, fine with his role in this whole masquerade.  "Valara seems comfortable enough in more natural environments," he reasons, stroking his snout, "that she could easily be another tracker or hunter.  In any case, we're going to need a more formidable hunting party than just me on my lonesome.  We'll have to strike a balance between Arani's entourage and the hunters, and there's more than enough of us to do so.  In my inexpert opinion, anyways."


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 22, 2003)

Suddenly the starship grows quiet...

Too quiet.

It is the sort of quiet that suddenly and instantly alerts a parent to the trouble their children may be causing.  The sort of quiet causes small animals to flee in terror.  The sort of quiet that belies the coming of the storm.

Mulling over the eerie silence in the cockpit and considering Sin-Lan and Vor'en's precedent, Bait comes to the amusing conclusion that there is an 82.1321522131% chance that they've all simultaneously broken their necks during the course of Arani's 'dance lessons'.


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 1, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Mulling over the eerie silence in the cockpit and considering Sin-Lan and Vor'en's precedent, Bait comes to the amusing conclusion that there is an 82.1321522131% chance that they've all simultaneously broken their necks during the course of Arani's 'dance lessons'.




_ooc:  This is the point where the evil alternate universe Arani steps over her comrades' bodies, takes over the ship, and flies off into her new career as the most dreaded space pirate of the Old Republic._


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 1, 2003)

*OOC:* Hmm, things have gone a bit quiet, haven't they?  Anyway, I'm back, and ready to hunt/fight some more pirates/do funky disco stylings...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 5, 2003)

_OOC: No, I have not forsaken you.  I'll start a new adventure  thread either this weekend or early next week.  Stay tuned._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Sep 5, 2003)

ooc: Ready and waiting, sir.  *salute*


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 21, 2003)

Night.  The bunks aren't exactly comfortable, but everyone's managed to either sleep or meditate when . . .

*"Aaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!"*

Arani sits straight up in her bunk.  Looking at the startled, sleepy faces around her, she winces.

"Sorry.  I just had the strangest dream - we were trapped in some sort of stasis field for . . . I don't know.  A long time.  At least a month."  She shudders.  "We were all just kind of stuck - we were there, but nothing was happening, and . . ."

"Forget it.  Sorry.  Go back to sleep."


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 21, 2003)

Psst...  Wrong set...  We've moved on to a new scene...


----------

